# Key West 2nd stage pre-order



## mlb212

Key West ordering is now open?


----------



## Knoc

*Re: Key West*

Looks like a notification email with details may have been sent out as well.


----------



## Plat0

*Re: Key West*

Oct 13 for the first 25!!!

Excitement is setting in!


----------



## TheMeasure

*Key West*



mlb212 said:


> Key West ordering is now open?


I went on the website & saw the same thing today at work..got so excited I threw all my work off the desk scrambling for the wallet..before I realized it I had already placed a phantom order and ended up with an order #..sent Bill an email apologizing for any error I had caused & he replied apologizing for the false start, that they were just testing the ordering procedure. Some hours later the email notification about the 2nd stage ordering came along.

Gotta say I was impressed with my reaction time.


----------



## Neily_San

*Re: Key West*



Knoc said:


> Looks like a notification email with details may have been sent out as well.


Indeed. There was an email from Bill waiting in my inbox this morning. Payment of a second deposit will open at the end of October and remain open until the end of January.

:-D
Neily


----------



## d88

*Re: Key West*

I've just received the e-mail as well. I already own a Kingston plank set and generally I try to not to have similar looking watches in my modest collection, however the quality and dare I say the beauty of the classic Kingston design has got my credit card twitching.

The only downside is that I'll need to be up at 3:00am local time to have any chance of getting an order in. Maybe Bill therefore will take pity on us European's and stagger some of the order times at a later date. ;-)


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*



Plat0 said:


> Oct 13 for the first 25!!!
> 
> Excitement is setting in!


Not delivery but ordering correct? I read this and scrambled to my email and it looks like only the second stage ordering will occur at that time.

I appreciate the heads up Bill gave.


----------



## mlb212

*Re: Key West*



TheMeasure said:


> I went on the website & saw the same thing today at work..got so excited I threw all my work off the desk scrambling for the wallet..before I realized it I had already placed a phantom order and ended up with an order #..sent Bill an email apologizing for any error I had caused & he replied apologizing for the false start, that they were just testing the ordering procedure. Some hours later the email notification about the 2nd stage ordering came along.
> 
> Gotta say I was impressed with my reaction time.


Exact same thing happened to my order. Just have to wait until next monday.


----------



## Thieuster

*Re: Key West*

Now... lets see how long it takes before those 25 watches are allocated... I vaguely remember something about the Kingston where Bill gave the European and Asian forum members some slack, leaving some space for the non US members to order a watch - or am I wrong?

Menno


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Key West*

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/watch-collections/limited-editions-series/project-gmt/

Guys, if you're on the mailing list, you should've gotten an e-mail last night regarding the commencement of second stage pre-orders. Hope I'm not violating rules or guidelines by quoting the message:

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/2014/10/project-gmt-2nd-stage-pre-order/



> Project GMT General Ordering Timetable and Instructions
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the Project GMT. The following is the process that we will follow for the distribution of the remaining slots available for the project.
> 
> 25 spots will be released each month for 8-9 months beginning in October.
> If the 25 spots sell out before the end of the month we will release the next 25 spots the following month. An email will be sent out each month to announce the release date and time.
> If necessary we will be limiting customers to 2 reservations
> We will be re-using this email mailing list. After you have placed your order we will remove your from this mailing list.
> The reasons for releasing the available spots in this sequence:
> 
> We want to spend the next few months QC'ing the parts we need for the build process. Collecting and processing the deposits does take quite a bit of administrative time. Spacing out the orders in this way will enable us to optimally balance our workload.
> Email communication is not always the most reliable, spacing out the ordering in this way will allow time to compensate for this issue.
> Price and payment schedule:
> 
> Price: $1,395 plus S&H
> Deposit amount: $697.48
> Second half of payment plus S&H due at time final order is placed
> Special case back: The first 200 watches of this series will have a special case back made for it. For watches between 200 and 300 a standard Nassau case back will be used. The type of case back used on your order will be determined by the order in which your deposit is received.
> Out current estimate is that final model selection will take place during the second half of 2015.
> Refund period: Your deposit may be canceled and refunded in full at any time before your final order selection is made and submitted.
> Serial number preferences: Sorry but we will not be taking requests for specific serial numbers. This option was one of the reasons for the delivery delays experienced with the Kingston Project.
> For the month of October ordering will open October 13th 9 pm Eastern Standard Time (GMT -4)....


Plank owners are in a different situation, so PLEASE plank owners (I'm looking at you, Neily_San), don't confuse GO buyers with details of plank owner payment. Fair enough?


----------



## jiminpotomac

*Re: Key West*

_Interesting_. I've always liked the looks of MKII watches and my interest was piqued by a few pics of upcoming models I've seen. Nice looking homages to some of my favorite vintage watches.

I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything... I prepay now (or when a slot is open) with $697.48.

The final model selection is forecast as "second half 2015."

So I'm supposed to prepay a 1/2 balance now, for a watch to be delivered when?

I'm curious- what is the track record of MKII watches being released as scheduled?

Funny, I've never prepaid for anything, whether high-dollar custom knives, flashlights, or watches.


----------



## tmoris

*Re: Key West*



jiminpotomac said:


> _Interesting_. I've always liked the looks of MKII watches and my interest was piqued by a few pics of upcoming models I've seen. Nice looking homages to some of my favorite vintage watches.
> 
> I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything... I prepay now (or when a slot is open) with $697.48.
> 
> The final model selection is forecast as "second half 2015."
> 
> So I'm supposed to prepay a 1/2 balance now, for a watch to be delivered when?
> 
> I'm curious- what is the track record of MKII watches being released as scheduled?
> 
> Funny, I've never prepaid for anything, whether high-dollar custom knives, flashlights, or watches.


The trackrecord is that mkii watches are never delivered as scheduled but always meet or exceed what you expect


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*



tmoris said:


> The trackrecord is that mkii watches are never delivered as scheduled but always meet or exceed what you expect


:think: To you, I cry...








I just received my 3-6-9 Nassau's *on the very day* that I expected them to arrive. :-!

_*"Never" *_is a pretty exclusive term.....

(please don't take this the wrong way....)

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*

_For jiminpotomac...._

:think: 
Well, first I am curious and would like to know where and how you purchase items of excellent and outstanding quality (such as MKII watches), without paying for them first? :-s

Secondly, perhaps this _experience_ just isn't for you. :roll:

In that case, it would open up a slot for someone like myself, who would jump at the chance to line up for another...








_Let your conscience be your guide...._

-My Experience with MKII will guide me- ;-)

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## gshock626

*Re: Key West*

Please forgive my laziness to not dig through the Key West threads but will this watch have a gilt dial? Or has that not been decided?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*



gshock626 said:


> Please forgive my laziness to not dig through the Key West threads but will this watch have a gilt dial? Or has that not been decided?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes. Gilt dial was the original conception during/after Kingston was being borne....


----------



## jiminpotomac

*Re: Key West*

@OmegaCosmicMan,

As I stated, I have yet to pre-pay for any custom knife, flashlight, or watch. Or gun.

I can provide a lengthy list, but I believe the list of makers of high-end toys who require an up-front payment is far shorter. Hence my questions in advance of a possible depo$it.

In my years on WUS, I've _never _had such a condescending post towards me. Interesting, indeed. May I ask what experience isn't for me?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*



jiminpotomac said:


> @OmegaCosmicMan,
> 
> As I stated, I have yet to pre-pay for any custom knife, flashlight, or watch. Or gun.
> 
> I can provide a lengthy list, but I believe the list of makers of high-end toys who require an up-front payment is far shorter. Hence my questions in advance of a possible depo$it.
> 
> In my years on WUS, I've _never _had such a condescending post towards me. Interesting, indeed. May I ask what experience isn't for me?


I apologize if I offended you. I did not mean to be condescending (and I am not even sure what that word means, so I guess I'll look it up).

I have purchased four MKII watches new, directly from MKII. In each case I had to pay for them first, i.e., I pre-paid before they were sent to me. 
MKII has a fair return policy that you can read on their web site.

Perhaps you have been an active participant on this board for far longer than I have. If so, and I have exercised poor taste in expressing myself, I am sorry.

If you don't feel comfortable or you are offended by paying for something before you get it, then perhaps you should not purchase?

I am not trying to dissuade you. Many come here and complain about it, *but many also have paid for their MKII according to plan, waited, and been very gratified by the result* after they received the watch.

I count myself among those that have been grateful for the opportunity to have a MKII, and *I hope you can be too*.

-Best-


----------



## namor

*Re: Key West*

Looks like you two are talking about two different things altogether. Jiminpotomac: the answer to your question is= "Yes, you pay half up front now for a watch that will not be finalized until 3Q 2015. A ship date has not yet been established for those watches, but would logically be after 3Q 2015." And Omegacosmicman, your answer would be = "No, he's not looking for a watch prior to payment; he's just expressing surprise at prepaying before the item is ready to ship, or even fully design-finished. He thinks its exceedingly rare in the world of handmade/customized items to do that." JIP raises a reasonable question, routinely raised and answered here in this forum; OCM just added some smoke to the clarity by introducing a non sequitur, possibly in the hope of shortening that pre-paid queue!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*



namor said:


> Looks like you two are talking about two different things altogether. Jiminpotomac: the answer to your question is= "Yes, you pay half up front now for a watch that will not be finalized until 3Q 2015. A ship date has not yet been established for those watches, but would logically be after 3Q 2015." And Omegacosmicman, your answer would be = "No, he's not looking for a watch prior to payment; he's just expressing surprise at prepaying before the item is ready to ship, or even fully design-finished. He thinks its exceedingly rare in the world of handmade/customized items to do that." JIP raises* a reasonable question, routinely raised and answered here in this forum;* OCM just added some smoke to the clarity by introducing a non sequitur, possibly in the hope of shortening that pre-paid queue!




Well, Just in case I offend someone else today -- *First, I apologize*.

*namor, Thank You*. You said it best...this particular question has been *raised here before, and routinely answered*.

Really folks, all I have ever done, and asked others to do, is when you drop into a new part of the forums, please do some reading and research before you start blasting questions and comments out about subjects in that particular forum or thread that have been covered before.

And maybe I have been one of the offenders, but listening (and research) is highly under-rated - Do Your Research. Please.

-I have other important stuff to get after, so hopefully, during my absence, peace will return and prevail here....

-Have a Good Day-


----------



## JP Chestnut

*Re: Key West*



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Really folks, all I have ever done, and asked others to do, is when you drop into a new part of the forums, please do some reading and research before you start blasting questions and comments out about subjects in that particular forum or thread that have been covered before.
> 
> And maybe I have been one of the offenders, but listening (and research) is highly under-rated - Do Your Research. Please.
> 
> -I have other important stuff to get after, so hopefully, during my absence, peace will return and prevail here....


Honestly, this is for the moderators to enforce. As a fellow 2011 joiner, I'll tell you nobody likes a new guy telling everyone what to do.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*



jiminpotomac said:


> @OmegaCosmicMan,
> 
> As I stated, I have yet to pre-pay for any custom knife, flashlight, or watch. Or gun.
> 
> I can provide a lengthy list, but I believe the list of makers of high-end toys who require an up-front payment is far shorter. Hence my questions in advance of a possible depo$it.
> 
> In my years on WUS, I've _never _had such a condescending post towards me. Interesting, indeed. May I ask what experience isn't for me?


May I ask what your previous purchases have to do with this purchase? Is there something unclear about the details of this purchase?


----------



## Arthur

*Re: Key West*



jiminpotomac said:


> @OmegaCosmicMan,
> 
> As I stated, I have yet to pre-pay for any custom knife, flashlight, or watch. Or gun.
> 
> I can provide a lengthy list, but I believe the list of makers of high-end toys who require an up-front payment is far shorter. Hence my questions in advance of a possible depo$it.
> 
> In my years on WUS, I've _never _had such a condescending post towards me. Interesting, indeed. May I ask what experience isn't for me?


Jim, 
All of the project watches from MKII have required an upfront deposit. It is fully refundable up to the time that the first watches are released, so should you change your mind, MKII will refund your deposit 100%. Also if the Key West is as good as it looks to be, there will be folks who will cheerfully take it off your hands at the full price or higher. Using the Kingston as a model, there has not been a single one sold, since the first ones were delivered, that didn't fetch a higher price than the purchase price. From this, I believe that it is a safe bet all the way round.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Key West*

JIP, just to be clear (in case it wasn't), this is not an open market item like the Nassau or Fulcrum. The Key West is a forum project. Plank owners have already paid 1/2 up front, years ago, while design was in progress, Kingston was wrapping up, and Project 300 was gaining steam. This 2nd stage of ordering is for those who missed the initial plank opportunity, but it's *still a limited edition, closed forum project*.

OCM may've been channeling the bears that've been visiting his home and wondered if you've never participated in a limited edition forum project watch. 

So like other forum projects I've seen, buyers have to put in a deposit to hold their "place in line" for the finished product. Once those slots are taken, they're taken. Key West will likely not be sold as an open market watch.

It's a bit like contracting for custom made furniture for your home, or any other purchase which requires a deposit and agreement before work commences. If you want the craftsman to start work, you lay some money down on the barrel.


----------



## Thieuster

*Re: Key West*

It's not so complicated:

Bill comes up with an idea
You love it and read on, you don't like it and click away
In simple words: "I have a plan to build a watch, but can not afford to pay all bills before I've sold one. Will you participate? These are the rules."

And gentlemen, 'participate' is the key word here! You can say we're shareholders! And until now, the stocks have gone up: 

qualitywise (the Kingston is a fantastic watch - I'm sure the Key West will be another step forward) and
value wise: all Kingstons are worth more than their original selling price - name me another modern day watch with this track record.

The only downside is that it will take longer than some of us had anticipated at the beginning, perhaps. But seasoned MKII adepts know from experience that the wait is worth the end result. And again, waiting isn't bad: you can always sell your 'share' to another person! No harm done, no loss of money.

And, let's focus on the positive side of the whole process: as we speak, there's a bunch of high quality watch parts with your name on it, waiting to be assembled.

Menno


----------



## americandave

*Re: Key West*



White Tuna said:


> You are still trying to plant the seeds of doubt and you still seem to be stuck on the financial aspects of this company to a point I have to wonder why. . .
> 
> You never answered my question what MKII('s) you have a deposit down on.


I'm waiting on general order for the P300 to put down a deposit. That should be possible sometime before the end of 2016 right?

lead times like these make deposits more like wagers


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*



americandave said:


> I'm waiting on general order for the P300 to put down a deposit. That should be possible sometime before the end of 2016 right?
> 
> lead times like these make deposits more like wagers


So you have no deposits in yet are concerned for all of us folks that do. That sounds so sweet and selfless of you. Yet you keep up you disparaging remarks of the company and the business model.....


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Key West*

Folks, we're on the border of having a mod lock the thread, please have your passports ready and bags open for inspection. IIRC discussion of Mk II's business model is discouraged.

That said.... Deposits are refundable at any time before assembly begins. Mk II has considerable investment in parts, services, contracts, operating expenses before "assembly begins." These are custom watches. Whether a watchmaker is a making a custom watch just for you (requires special fabrication of parts, quality tests, etc.), or a custom watch for 200-300 people, deposits are reasonable and common. If you've never had to put a deposit down on something being made specifically for you, I'm amazed at your good fortune.

Let's clear up some confusion. Design work, procurement of parts, contracting with suppliers, is part of the build process. You can ask a craftsman to do that 100% out of pocket and then wait for your money until assembly begins, but you may be laughed out of the room. Plank owners, by way of their deposit, are providing funds to begin the build process, and as early buyers, are surely entitled to a price set at the time of deposit. There's still risk involved; the maker could determine that it just can't be done for the price agreed to, or the whole project could collapse, and deposits returned so the maker is 100% out of pocket for initial design preparation expenses.

Preparing custom watches for 200-300 people must be an enormous task (I recall the Kingston project became a nightmare due to all the variations available), with a sizable investment. I think it's pretty rude to snark and snipe at someone who even takes on such a project if you're not yet participating.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*

_for 'americandave'_

Good Morning; 

I am an active participant in the Key West Project and Project 300. b-)







I am one of those who has money on the books at MKII for the Key West, and the Project 300 -








- You, apparently, do not. :-(

I am one of those that you 'pretend' to be so concerned about, apparently.








 _I do not need you, or your 'Caustic Comments' in order to look after my interests._ 

May I respectfully ask you to;

*"Please; continuously fight the urge to leave your caustic comments about MKII?"*

If you want to post on topic, about the subject of the thread, You (and others) are welcome to do so.

*People sharing, in a positive way, in a way that 'Builds' something that we can all participate in and enjoy....That is Good.*
You seem to have very few posts or comments that reflect positively on you, or MKII.








You don't have an iron in this particular fire, and as far as you have said, you may not have one in the Project 300 either.

:think: Out of all your posts, I see only a few that are not negative in any aspect as regards MKII. :think:

I am sorry that you seem to be so unhappy....

-- Have a Good Day --


----------



## biggpoppa

*Re: Key West*

Wow you guys know how to run out any new people coming into a forum as a potential customer. For me when I am "NEW" somewhere I like to read and ask questions, here people only want you to read and not ask anything. What a shame, it seems the only way I can ask anything is if I put some money up first. Sorry that is the way it works for me, so off I go.:roll:


----------



## JohnF

*Re: Key West*

Oy oy oy...

Deleted two posts. Reason?

Well, someone didn't read the sticky at the top of the forum. You know, the one labelled "Please read before posting! Everyone! This means you!" Seriously?

Seriously...

To reiterate: this is not the place to discuss MKII's business model. Do that and your posts will be deleted. Reply with quotes and that gets deleted as well. Keep it up and you will be banned from MKII at the very least. If you get really snotty about it, I can ban you from WUS entirely. Keep the discussion on topic, keep talking about watches. That's the point of this place.

Seriously. 

JohnF

PS: if you see a post like the one I deleted, drop me a PM or report it. I get all the posts here per email, but I don't sit and wait for them. PM and/or report - preferably or - gets my attention a tad faster. But only a tad. Please don't quote it since that only means I have extra work...

PPS: I'm not closing this thread...yet.


----------



## sierra11b

*Re: Key West*



jiminpotomac said:


> _Interesting_. I've always liked the looks of MKII watches and my interest was piqued by a few pics of upcoming models I've seen. Nice looking homages to some of my favorite vintage watches.
> 
> I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything... I prepay now (or when a slot is open) with $697.48.
> 
> The final model selection is forecast as "second half 2015."
> 
> So I'm supposed to prepay a 1/2 balance now, for a watch to be delivered when?
> 
> I'm curious- what is the track record of MKII watches being released as scheduled?
> 
> Funny, I've never prepaid for anything, whether high-dollar custom knives, flashlights, or watches.


You and I seem to share exact interests.

Put it this way... Your chances are likely better if you put in for the drawing at Blade for a Tony Bose (as he isn't taking orders anymore) every year for the next six years+ in hopes your name gets called.

If that's your cupa then go for it!


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Key West*



biggpoppa said:


> Wow you guys know how to run out any new people coming into a forum as a potential customer. For me when I am "NEW" somewhere I like to read and ask questions, here people only want you to read and not ask anything. What a shame, it seems the only way I can ask anything is if I put some money up first. Sorry that is the way it works for me, so off I go.:roll:


americandave's NOT new here. If you look at his posts, he's been saying roughly the same thing since early 2013 (that's the furthest back that I read). OCM's correct that he's posted very little here but negative comments about the wait times.

We welcome new participants asking about Mk II's watches and projects. That's how I got hooked.


----------



## biggpoppa

*Re: Key West*

^^I was referring to *jiminpotomac*


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Key West*

^ I believe OCM apologized for his reply to JIP.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*



biggpoppa said:


> Wow you guys know how to run out any new people coming into a forum as a potential customer. For me when I am "NEW" somewhere I like to read and ask questions, here people only want you to read and not ask anything. What a shame, it seems the only way I can ask anything is if I put some money up first. Sorry that is the way it works for me, so off I go.:roll:


I think you will find a lot of answered question here and many helpful people. There are certain things that get old. americandave seemed to be on a soap box about something and kept making negative comments about MKII and its business model even though he has not stake in any MKII and it is against the forum rules.

I may come off as a bit short but it is because I assume that the people coming here are adults. People seeming shocked at a deposit for a MKII watch and saying that they never prepaid for anything come off as phony and trollish to me. MKII did not invent the word "deposit". It is not an unusual word in the least. People do pre-pay for things from fast food meals to houses on a daily basis almost worldwide. Sure everyone wants everything now but as adults we have to realize that we cannot have everything we want when we want it.


----------



## gshock626

*Re: Key West*

I find the MKII folks one of the most welcoming, friendly, and helpful groups here on WUS. My WUS experience has been largely spent in the Dive Watch, Seiko/Citizen, German, Jorg Schauer/Stowa, Rolex/Tudor, and Public forums prior to MKII. Just sayin'...

I'm really looking forward to the Key West. I don't really have the funds for it at the moment but I'm definitely going to try to get in on this 2nd stage pre-order. I know if I don't I'm gonna be kicking myself in the rear, especially when live pics start popping up.


----------



## mrklabb

*Re: Key West*

It is nice that the pre orders come with a spare bezel! Nice little perk for the wait.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*

(Had to check in before going out.....) ;-)

I did apologize, and I am not reluctant or hesitant to do so when I may be wrong. I expect I will have to apologize many more times before I make that final bucket kick. :think:

I agree I used a poor tone with 'jiminpotomac' - I am capable of better than that.








*For 'jiminpotomac' again, I apologize.* Certainly not my intent to run him off or to dissuade him ( or anyone else, for that matter) from enjoying a MKII purchase. - As I do.

I believe in, and am an enthusiastic supporter and consumer of MKII's efforts. If you want to, read my posts to try and discern how I feel about MKII and Bill Yao - I believe you will find it evident and apparent. I try to contribute here in a positive manner, to help out when I can. And I think others should as well.

That being said, I am old. Maybe I have an anachronistic view about people today, and their behaviour and general manners. I read here on this forum for about a year as a lurker, before I ever joined and made my first post. I read and re-read, and still review the rules about posting. You should too.

All the complaining and belly-aching from those who are continually irritating themselves (and us as well) with their negative and overly-critical thinking without contributing positively takes a toll (I guess). This repeated and ongoing complaining about what is clearly stated by MKII, and what is already apparent here, (if one does their research) is unnecessary, irritating and a waste of time and space. :think:

I am not afraid to stand up for what I believe is right, and I will continue to speak out to those who are only trying to tear it down.

As I have posted before, If you want to contribute here, you have something relevant to add to the thread that is constructive, that helps or adds to the discussion at hand in some way, or if you have genuine curiosity about what is going on, *You are Welcome* here.

*I welcome you with open arms and an open mind. *
On the other hand, if you just want to repeatedly complain, drop a quick snarky remark, well then,.....








-And I am looking forward to what I know will be a spectacular achievement on the part of MKII -- The Key West GMT.

*You can have One Too, if You want to.....*









P.S. I am pre-ordered for Key West as a plank-owner, and have been for awhile...








_*Good Things are worth waiting for.....*_


----------



## Arthur

*Key West*



biggpoppa said:


> Wow you guys know how to run out any new people coming into a forum as a potential customer. For me when I am "NEW" somewhere I like to read and ask questions, here people only want you to read and not ask anything. What a shame, it seems the only way I can ask anything is if I put some money up first. Sorry that is the way it works for me, so off I go.:roll:


I personally welcome with open arms new folks who are not up to speed about MKII watches. I believe that Jim caught someone at a bad moment ( we all have them from time to time!!) however that individual apologized and we should all move forward.

It's not necessary to put upfront money up, however those of us who were very enthusiastic about the "key West" project put up a deposit for two reasons, first it insures that we are at the front of the line and are assured that we will get one at the initial price, along with the "goodies" that come with the "plank" orders. Second, it insures that there is enough interest in the watch to go forward. Suppose for instance Bill opened up ordering,with deposits, for the initial run, and say no one or only a handful of folks responded? I'm sure that his feelings would be, " no interest in this project", and I seriously doubt that it would be built. Like the Kingston, the Key West will be offered at the rate of 25-30 watches per month for 8-9 months, as per Bill's email. The advantage of waiting is you will be able to see hundreds of photos of the actual watch from the first people who receive them. The disadvantage is, the price will be a little higher and they will not ship with the extras that come with the plank watches. You actually have a third option, that is to wait and buy one on the secondary market, as there will be a number of them that are received, and don't resonate with the owner, or the owner for whatever reason decides to sell his/ her watch. The advantage here, no waiting, you will have your watch on your wrist in days rather than months or years. The disadvantage, if the Kingston is any indication, you will pay a hefty premium to own one using this avenue.

I actually had another reason for getting in very early. I'm quite old, my kids are probably as old or older than most of the folks on this forum. I wanted to be able to wear and enjoy my watch for a while before I leave this mortal orb! I would hate to have it delivered to my widow as a parting gift from me!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phillycheez

*Re: Key West*

Anyone ever heard of something called..... Kickstarter?

Im surprised bill doesn't use it to be honest.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*



phillycheez said:


> Anyone ever heard of something called..... Kickstarter?
> 
> Im surprised bill doesn't use it to be honest.


Much of what I read on these forums reminds me of A Better Mousetrap (2008) by This American Life.

Sound:
A Better Mousetrap 2008 | This American Life

Transcript:
Transcript | This American Life


----------



## Eric90

*Re: Key West*

Do you guys anticipate the 25 slots for each month will be snapped up immediately? how long did it take for the 60 original slots to fill?


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Key West*

Verrrrry eloquently stated, Arthur.



Eric90 said:


> Do you guys anticipate the 25 slots for each month will be snapped up immediately? how long did it take for the 60 original slots to fill?


Who can predict.... Roll the D20 and advance 5 spaces.


----------



## phillycheez

*Re: Key West*



White Tuna said:


> Much of what I read on these forums reminds me of A Better Mousetrap (2008) by This American Life.
> 
> Sound:
> A Better Mousetrap 2008 | This American Life
> 
> Transcript:
> Transcript | This American Life


Link doesn't work for me..

Bills pre order process is essentially what kickstarter is based on. Clearly the mass majority doesn't mind pre ordering since kickstarter is a multi million dollar idea. Yet, when Bill does it, it's criticized and frowned upon.

If Bill wanted to raise exactly what he needs... Kickstarter is the way to go.

Instead of paying half now and half later he can raise it all at once. I would say its even easier to budget and make a good time line as all necessary capital is raised from the beginning of the project.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*



Eric90 said:


> Do you guys anticipate the 25 slots for each month will be snapped up immediately? how long did it take for the 60 original slots to fill?


:think: I think they will go pretty fast. There is a fair amount still, of pent-up demand for the gilt-dialed watch as MKII creates and produces. People want 'em! Can't get a new Kingston anymore, so this will be the next-best (or even better!!) thing. ;-)

I seem to recall - (60-year old lapsing memory here though)... :roll: ...that it was a matter of a few days; like four or five.

I am plank-ordered for one, but may want to get a GO if there ends up being two dial variations (and I think there may be....) ;-)

-- Best --


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*

 Thank You, Arthur. I really appreciate your contributions here.

Very Well stated by you! :-!

-- Best Wishes to You --


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Key West*



phillycheez said:


> Link doesn't work for me..
> .


Worked fine for me on my Chromebook.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*



phillycheez said:


> Link doesn't work for me..
> 
> Bills pre order process is essentially what kickstarter is based on. Clearly the mass majority doesn't mind pre ordering since kickstarter is a multi million dollar idea. Yet, when Bill does it, it's criticized and frowned upon.
> 
> If Bill wanted to raise exactly what he needs... Kickstarter is the way to go.
> 
> Instead of paying half now and half later he can raise it all at once. I would say its even easier to budget and make a good time line as all necessary capital is raised from the beginning of the project.


I'm sorry, I do not think the audio is working. The transcript link is but you have to close an NPR splash screen first. I would copy and past it here but I think that it could possibly get WUS in trouble and would probably get me in the dog house no matter what.

Basically it is an interview with someone from the Victor brand mousetrap company. The one with a big red V on the traps. It is pretty interesting and from a POV I would never have considered.

I think it may be available in audio on iTunes but I am not sure if it is free of costs anything.

Frankly I am against Kickstarter because I am trying to reduce middlemen in my life. It is a good idea, but not what I am looking for at this point in my life.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*



phillycheez said:


> Link doesn't work for me..
> 
> Bills pre order process is essentially what kickstarter is based on. Clearly the mass majority doesn't mind pre ordering since kickstarter is a multi million dollar idea. Yet, when Bill does it, it's criticized and frowned upon.
> 
> If Bill wanted to raise exactly what he needs... Kickstarter is the way to go.
> 
> Instead of paying half now and half later he can raise it all at once. I would say its even easier to budget and make a good time line as all necessary capital is raised from the beginning of the project.


Also, I do not think the problem is the pre-order process. The problem is that the people who are complaining loudest want the watch *NOW!* But they cannot say that so they attack other things like the deposit and the wait. You will find the most vocal usually do not even have a deposit down. To me it is all baby like and sour grapes. YMMV.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*



Eric90 said:


> Do you guys anticipate the 25 slots for each month will be snapped up immediately? how long did it take for the 60 original slots to fill?


Eric90, I wish I could give you a clearer answer. I personally think that they will go within 48 hours or less.

Here was the initial thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/project-gmt-pre-ordering-now-open&#8230;-636818.html

Here is a page on the MKII site that announces the initial offering and the closing 4 days later:

Project GMT News

It is hard to gauge how long it took to fill the initial 60 slots as there is an update here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/project-gmt-pre-ordering-now-open%85-636818-8.html#post4658076

That states it was over subscribed:

*Project GMT likely over-subscribed&#8230;*

January 24, 2012 By admin
at this point. We will be reviewing the pre-orders received tomorrow and Thursday. The Project GMT has been taken off the e-boutique for now and we will insert a placeholder there that will re-direct you to the mailing list sign-up. The mailing list will also serve as a wait list. For those customers that don't make it onto the Pre-order as it is now we will automatically add you to the mailing list and refund your payment.
If you didn't make it onto the pre-order but would like to receive updates on this project or any potential openings in the pre-order please use the following form to add yourself to the mailing list. Please note that this mailing list will only be used for the Project GMT. You will not receive any additional mailings from Mk II. To sign up for our general mailing list please use the link at the top right hand corner of the site.

I have two on order and if it is open late day 2 I may put in a deposit for a 3rd.


----------



## heb

*Re: Key West*



jiminpotomac said:


> _Interesting_. I've always liked the looks of MKII watches and my interest was piqued by a few pics of upcoming models I've seen. Nice looking homages to some of my favorite vintage watches.
> 
> I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything... I prepay now (or when a slot is open) with $697.48.
> 
> The final model selection is forecast as "second half 2015."
> 
> So I'm supposed to prepay a 1/2 balance now, for a watch to be delivered when?
> 
> I'm curious- what is the track record of MKII watches being released as scheduled?
> 
> Funny, I've never prepaid for anything, whether high-dollar custom knives, flashlights, or watches.


Hello, Use my experience with the "Kingston" as a guide: I was one of the first to submit payment in February 2009. I received the watch 28 months later in June 2011. So...don't hold your breath. Good luck with your choice. heb


----------



## heb

*Re: Key West*



heb said:


> Hello, Use my experience with the "Nassau" as a guide: I was one of the first to submit payment in February 2009. I received the watch 28 months later in June 2011. So...don't hold your breath. Good luck with your choice. heb


Sorry, should have said "Kingston". heb


----------



## supersmitty

*Re: Key West*

Hello everyone,
General question about the ordering process for those who have submitted via the eboutique in the past, and your thoughts regarding the preorder to occur on Monday. Do we know if one need to select all the options and features they want in the finished product when they place their deposit? I'm inclined to think yes... but... it is a deposit at this point right and perhaps somewhat analogues to just holding one's place in line so to speak?? Interested in the community's opinion and knowledge.

The main reason for my question is I'm having a _really _hard time deciding on which set up I like best and I'm hoping I can delay that decision a bit. Do I go white dial & coke bezel because it's unique? or do I go black dial & coke because it's classic and awesome... but I've already got a Kingston w/ gilt, so they'll be similar... Or do I go big and try and get two and decide later&#8230; what if there are other bezel options (though from the design thread it doesn't seem like there will be)? And what about the Pepsi option?!? Arrgh... man oh man

Sigh... i guess these are good problems to have all things considered huh?
Regardless, I'm super excited about the prospect of participating in this project and just hope to secure 1 Key West as it will be the first time I'll be getting involved early (somewhat, as I missed the plank ordering). My other MKIIs I had to get on the secondary market.
Thanks for reading and your replies!
All the best
Smitty

PS: please don't flame me because I missed some small tid bit of intel buried in some other thread or because I'm new. Thanks for your patience


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Key West*



heb said:


> Sorry, should have said "Kingston". heb


The Kingston is IMHO ... NOT a fair indication of delayed production time. The Kingston had a slew of variation options for buyers (dial, hands, date/no-date, bezel, lume color) that IIRC made QC and assembly a major headache for Bill. Options have been restricted for this (dial color, bezel color) so assembly and QC should go much, much smoother.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*

supersmitty, not only do I believe that you will not HAVE to select your final configuration on Monday, I believe that you will not be ABLE to select your final configuration on Monday. 

PRO TIP: Create an eboutique account now for faster ordering Monday.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

*Re: Key West*

supersmitty, I am unsure if there is an option anyway but personally I would tell Bill your choice when placing the order. That's what I'm gonna do as I think it creates less problems and the sooner I get my watch the better.

As for what combo to choose, that's your choice. I personally think the white/coke looks pretty out of place together. The pepsi on the other hand makes the white really classy, and it's funny because usually on the black dial the coke is the dressy one and the pepsi more sporty. I would go with pepsi but who knows the coke may work great? You can find examples of white/coke models on Google and also here is a ugly photoshop I did to a vintage GMT-Master to get an idea of what the Key West will look like. I don't think there will be other bezel options. Cheers.


----------



## supersmitty

*Re: Key West*



White Tuna said:


> PRO TIP:Create an eboutique account now for faster ordering Monday.


good tip, thanks!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*



supersmitty said:


> Hello everyone....._
> 
> *......it is a deposit at this point right and perhaps somewhat analogues to just holding one's place in line so to speak??*_* .....*
> 
> ....... I'm having a _really _hard time deciding on which set up I like best and I'm hoping I can delay that decision a bit. Do I go white dial & coke bezel because it's unique? or do I go black dial & coke because it's classic and awesome... but I've already got a Kingston w/ gilt, so they'll be similar... Or do I go big and try and get two and decide later&#8230; what if there are other bezel options (though from the design thread it doesn't seem like there will be)? And what about the Pepsi option?!? Arrgh... man oh man......


 Hello supersmitty, and Welcome.....

:think: I think you hit the nail directly on the head with your phrase that I have 'bolded' above.... ;-)

-- And I could be wrong about this, but I believe there are several important design aspects that we may not yet know about the whole project....That is to say, as far as a specification being 'cut in stone' so to speak, as far as the forum is concerned, many aspects of this (I believe) are still in the 'design phase' -- Until MKII announces otherwise.

And as far as I know, that has not happened definitively as yet - However, I could be under- or ill-informed on that fact. 

Good tips, get your e-boutique account set up. My hunch is that you will have plenty of time to follow any discussions about any options that may be available, and once watches are in the wild, many pictures are likely to appear....

Also stay tuned to the forum. Another hunch I have is that there may be *much more information coming very soon* about the things that have not been finally decided. (i.e. Bezel colors, materials, dial and hand configurations, lume choices et al.) That being said, I have a fine and admiring appreciation for Bill Yao's ability to make excellent choices about what works...at least according to what appeals to me anyway.... ;-)

-- Best --


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*



Chromejob said:


> *Please* click *EDIT *on your original post, and correct it.It does no one any service leaving such an error in place.
> 
> The Kingston is IMHO ... NOT a fair indication of delayed production time. The Kingston had a slew of variation options for buyers (dial, hands, date/no-date, bezel, lume color) that IIRC made QC and assembly a major headache for Bill. Options have been restricted for this (dial color, bezel color) so assembly and QC should go much, much smoother.


;-) I am echoing Chromejob's request here.....* And looking forward to continuing improvements from MKII in quality and production for the Key West Project.
*
The recently demonstrated experience with Nassau deliveries firmly solidifies that, (at least in my mind anyway)* the fact is, that MKII has made improvements to internal processes that have allowed deadlines and projected dates to be more consistently achieved. *

:think: MKII is Improved, and has advanced beyond the problems of the Kingston Project, (and those former Kingston participants should too, IMHO). :think:

-- Best Wishes --


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*

For heb:








Thanks for fixing that....








|>|>


----------



## mrklabb

Do only plank pre orders get the spare bezel or all? The wording is pre orders will receive it per the site. But does he consider the 2nd stage pre orders to fall in this group?


----------



## White Tuna

mrklabb said:


> Do only plank pre orders get the spare bezel or all? The wording is pre orders will receive it per the site. But does he consider the 2nd stage pre orders to fall in this group?


I am not positive but my initial reaction would be that 2nd stage pre-orders do not get it. I hope someone can clarify.

From what I read in the past there _*may*_ be a spare bezel for purchase? I think that would be interesting and solve a lot of these issues.


----------



## mrklabb

White Tuna said:


> I am not positive but my initial reaction would be that 2nd stage pre-orders do not get it. I hope someone can clarify.
> 
> From what I read in the past there _*may*_ be a spare bezel for purchase? I think that would be interesting and solve a lot of these issues.


I kind of thought that but hope there is clarity before new orders open up. Today if I got in on 2nd stage pre order I would expect the extra bezel per the site.


----------



## d88

mrklabb said:


> I kind of thought that but hope there is clarity before new orders open up. Today if I got in on 2nd stage pre order I would expect the extra bezel per the site.


My interpretation is that the 'free' extra bezel is for the plank owners only. I may be wrong of course. Irrespective of an extra bezel or not, I'll still be attempting to put an order in.


----------



## White Tuna

mrklabb said:


> I kind of thought that but hope there is clarity before new orders open up. Today if I got in on 2nd stage pre order I would expect the extra bezel per the site.


You could open a ticket.


----------



## Chromejob

White Tuna said:


> I am not positive but my initial reaction would be that 2nd stage pre-orders do not get it. I hope someone can clarify.





mrklabb said:


> I kind of thought that but hope there is clarity before new orders open up. Today if I got in on 2nd stage pre order I would expect the extra bezel per the site.


:rodekaart
Conjecture and hoping really doesn't do any good, and can cause confusion and disappointment among others who read some of the posts, but not all of them. Instead *let's allow Bill's notification e-mail speak for itself*, okay?



> ...Special case back: The first 200 watches of this series will have a special case back made for it. For watches between 200 and 300 a standard Nassau case back will be used. The type of case back used on your order will be determined by the order in which your deposit is received....


Humbug. :-x


----------



## mrklabb

Chromejob said:


> :rodekaart
> Conjecture and hoping really doesn't do any good, and can cause confusion and disappointment among others who read some of the posts, but not all of them. Instead *let's allow Bill's notification e-mail speak for itself*, okay?
> 
> Humbug. :-x


Call it conjecture if you want but his site says it explicitly includes a bezel but I read otherwise here.

Taken from his site for the project...

"* Pre-order customers will receive spare bezel and aluminum inlay"

It doesn't say plankowners but pre orders which would include 2nd stage.


----------



## White Tuna

mrklabb said:


> Call it conjecture if you want but his site says it explicitly includes a bezel but I read otherwise here.
> 
> Taken from his site for the project...
> 
> "* Pre-order customers will receive spare bezel and aluminum inlay"
> 
> It doesn't say plankowners but pre orders which would include 2nd stage.


You seem to be ignoring the parts you do not want to see:

_To keep the project manageable from a delivery standpoint there will only be 60 slots available for pre-order.The total number of Project GMT watches will be limited 250 pieces._

_Pre-order Parameters and Conditions:
* Pre-order Price: $1,195 plus S&H on bracelet (MSRP $1,395 plus S&H)
* Pre-order slots: 60 (In the event of over-subscription we will open a e-mail waiting list)_

Project GMT

Maybe you are trying to go against the spirit of the rule but I think it is clear. The 60 pre-order slots have been sold out long ago.


----------



## White Tuna

mrklabb said:


> Call it conjecture if you want but his site says it explicitly includes a bezel but I read otherwise here.
> 
> Taken from his site for the project...
> 
> "* Pre-order customers will receive spare bezel and aluminum inlay"
> 
> It doesn't say plankowners but pre orders which would include 2nd stage.


Also from the email that went out:

Project GMT _*General Ordering *_Timetable and Instructions

You do not seem like a person I would like to hang with or do business with. YMMV.


----------



## mrklabb

White Tuna said:


> Also from the email that went out:
> 
> Project GMT _*General Ordering *_Timetable and Instructions
> 
> You do not seem like a person I would like to hang with or do business with. YMMV.


Okay ........
Make personal attacks when I'm just bringing up a valid point? Why would you try and alienate Bill's customers? Thumbs down.


----------



## mrklabb

White Tuna said:


> Also from the email that went out:
> 
> Project GMT _*General Ordering *_Timetable and Instructions
> 
> You do not seem like a person I would like to hang with or do business with. YMMV.


Here is the subject of the email for you if you're going to be a Richard..

Project GMT: 2nd Stage Pre-order


----------



## d88

mrklabb said:


> Here is the subject of the email for you if you're going to be a Richard..
> 
> Project GMT: 2nd Stage Pre-order


The way I look at it is, if I'm successful in this round of ordering then I'm not expecting an extra bezel. If Bill includes an extra bezel in the order then it will be a bonus. This way I'm not disappointed either way.


----------



## Arthur

mrklabb said:


> Call it conjecture if you want but his site says it explicitly includes a bezel but I read otherwise here.
> 
> Taken from his site for the project...
> 
> "* Pre-order customers will receive spare bezel and aluminum inlay"
> 
> It doesn't say plankowners but pre orders which would include 2nd stage.


I have to agree with WT on this. The "pre-orders" were the original 60. Those of us who are in this group paid our deposit way back in January 2013.

Also to those who are comparing times with the KEY WEST to the Kingston, that is almost apples to oranges. The Kingston had, and some of you guys who have other combinations weigh in:

Gilt dial
Non gilt dial
Gilt hands
Silver hands
Red triangle insert
White triangle insert
C3 Lume
BWG9 Lume
Date
Non date
White DW black numbers
Black DW white numbers
Do you realize how many different combinations are available with that many variables? Not sure, but a hellava lot!! Because of all the possible combinations, assembly of the Kingston was far more difficult and time consuming than would be expected.
That is one if the reasons the Key West has more limited options, Bill realized that simpler is better!
So we will have
Black dial
White dial
All will have date function
All will have same DW
All will have the same Lume ( dependent on dial color possibly) 
may have choice of Pepsi or Coke bezel inserts ( may also be dial dependent, but probably will be a choice. Now, instead of having a thousand different possibilities, you have two, dial color, bezel insert color. I believe that once things get rolling, this is going to speed up the process a whole lot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb

So you are saying second stage ore order where you place a deposit unlike a general order is not a "pre-order"?

http://cdn.meme.li/instances/53428404.jpg


----------



## JFingers

Gentlemen, gentlemen!

Seriously, let's calm down, take a deep breath, wind our watches, admire the awesomeness that accompanies each and every MKII, and then chill out.

The wording could be taken either way, both of you have valid points, so how bout we all just take a picture of our watch to make me happy, and we can all move on.

Please and thank you.










Blue skies, 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

There IS some confusion. The plank owner list was called a pre-order, this new stage is called "2nd stage pre-order", but also General Order.

My bad....


----------



## Pentameter

mrklabb said:


> So you are saying second stage ore order where you place a deposit unlike a general order is not a "pre-order"?
> 
> http://cdn.meme.li/instances/53428404.jpg


it is "a" pre-order (2nd stage), but not THE pre-order that receives the extra bezel. You may be right and I may be wrong, but I'm pretty confident about it after much reading & research. I assume we will get some clarity at some point, but it may be awhile.


----------



## White Tuna

mrklabb said:


> So you are saying second stage ore order where you place a deposit unlike a general order is not a "pre-order"?
> 
> http://cdn.meme.li/instances/53428404.jpg


You know the answer. If you want to be technical "Pre-order" could just be Bills proper name for the first phase/sixty watches while "2nd Stage Pre-order" is the proper name of the second batch of watches. What you are trying to jailhouse lawyer yourself into with wordplay ignores that this could be a proper name and not a verb. The fact that you are overlooking the other information on the site that puts it into context because you want to screw over a small business owner in America does not change the fact that it is pretty clear.

You know the answer. We know the answer.

Have you opened up a ticket as suggested or are you just hoping that if you complain enough you can screw over the little man?

My initial assessment stands. You do not seem like a person I would like to hang with or do business with. It is not an insult. It is just my opinion and your calling me names does not change that.


----------



## White Tuna

Posted again from the website:



> Pre-order Parameters and Conditions:
> * *Pre-order Price: $1,195 *plus S&H on bracelet (MSRP $1,395 plus S&H)
> * Pre-order slots: 60 (In the event of over-subscription we will open a e-mail waiting list)
> * Deposit require: $600
> * Deposits are refundable up until the design is finalized and parts are ordered. An e-mail notification will be sent when this happens.
> * Pre-order customers will receive spare bezel and aluminum inlay


This 2nd Stage Pre-order is Pre-order 50% Deposit: Project GMT | 2nd Stage Pre-order.

Simple maths shows us that $697.48 X 2 = $1394.96

From the page you are cherry picking your information from it says: *Pre-order Price: $1,195 plus S&H on bracelet (MSRP $1,395 plus S&H)
*
Using simple maths again we can show that $1394.96 is much closer to the $1,395 MSRP than it is to the Pre-Order Price of $1,195.

I think it is pretty clear.


----------



## Elf1962

mrklabb said:


> Okay ........
> Make personal attacks when I'm just bringing up a valid point? Why would you try and alienate Bill's customers? Thumbs down.


Assume that you will NOT be receiving the spare bezel at this stage. If that is a deal breaker for you then simply do not order. You have the freedom to make that choice.
Perhaps it's best for you to wait until MKII's next offering of this type.


----------



## mlb212

Lets not forget that there is likely going to be a "Nassau like" GMT model in the mkii regular product line up after the Key West is finished. Let's not loose our minds here. There are about 200 slots left over the next 9 months. This is going to be a long process. A prudent approach could be waiting until some production model pics start showing up and deciding if you like that watch, then picking one up on the secondary market, jumping in the pre-order, or picking up the "Nassau like" GMT in a year or so.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

Here's a question I have: Say, if God forbid, something happened to Bill which resulted in him passing away or being incapacitated in some way (fat chance of that happening, but...), what happens with our pre-order deposit? I heard MKII was a one man company. Is there any one who could handle all our refunds if the watch can't be completed? I know it's an out there question but I've never made a deposit to a small company like this before and $700 isn't chunk change. Does anyone know or have a link to a policy I can read? Thanks.


----------



## Thieuster

Devarika Woulf said:


> Here's a question I have: Say, if God forbid, something happened to Bill which resulted in him passing away or being incapacitated in some way (fat chance of that happening, but...), what happens with our pre-order deposit? I heard MKII was a one man company. Is there any one who could handle all our refunds if the watch can't be completed? I know it's an out there question but I've never made a deposit to a small company like this before and $700 isn't chunk change. Does anyone know or have a link to a policy I can read? Thanks.


I wouldn't count on it. I don't. In fact, I don't want to think about a sad situation like that.

Menno

EDIT: come to think about it: I don't want to discuss this.


----------



## mlb212

Devarika Woulf said:


> Here's a question I have: Say, if God forbid, something happened to Bill which resulted in him passing away or being incapacitated in some way (fat chance of that happening, but...), what happens with our pre-order deposit? I heard MKII was a one man company. Is there any one who could handle all our refunds if the watch can't be completed? I know it's an out there question but I've never made a deposit to a small company like this before and $700 isn't chunk change. Does anyone know or have a link to a policy I can read? Thanks.


I can only assume everybody would hire lawyers, mkii would be wound down, assets liquidated, and the balance sheet would determine any refunds. I would count my deposit as a loss and move on.


----------



## Chromejob

I think the horse is dead. We can put down our baseball bats. The "Project GMT General Ordering Timetable and Instructions" e-mail that went out had a subject line "2nd stage pre-order," and I suspect that Mk II my be legally bound to identify "50% deposit payments" on a product as a pre-order. It's not the same as the 60-slot "plank owner" pre-order that WT is quoting that identifies the spare bezel possibility.

This 2nd stage General Order identifies a special case back on the first _X_ watches. That's your bonus.

DW, Mk II is identified as a corporation on its web site. Prevailing trade laws will apply.


----------



## White Tuna

Sometimes this forum can suck the fun out of the day and camaraderie. :-(


----------



## Jfha1210

I want to live -at least- 100 years, so if something happens to MKII -let's say a Lehmann Bros- I'll still have time to participate in a few more watch projects... 

JH iPhone


----------



## Pentameter

Devarika Woulf said:


> Here's a question I have: Say, if God forbid, something happened to Bill which resulted in him passing away or being incapacitated in some way (fat chance of that happening, but...), what happens with our pre-order deposit? I heard MKII was a one man company. Is there any one who could handle all our refunds if the watch can't be completed? I know it's an out there question but I've never made a deposit to a small company like this before and $700 isn't chunk change. Does anyone know or have a link to a policy I can read? Thanks.


I really wouldn't be concerned about this. I think the "one man operation" is something of an exaggeration that is even contradicted by Bill himself on occasion. I'm sure he has SOME help in terms of administration (even if it's just his spouse) so if, god forbid, something happened to him, there would be someone there to handle what you're talking about.


----------



## supersmitty

Devarika Woulf said:


> Here's a question I have: Say, if God forbid, something happened to Bill which resulted in him passing away or being incapacitated in some way (fat chance of that happening, but...), what happens with our pre-order deposit? I heard MKII was a one man company. Is there any one who could handle all our refunds if the watch can't be completed? I know it's an out there question but I've never made a deposit to a small company like this before and $700 isn't chunk change. Does anyone know or have a link to a policy I can read? Thanks.


My wife asked me the same thing sadly... you're not also married to a lawyer are you?
and yeah the concept is a total buzz kill


----------



## Elf1962

Please drop the subject of mortality, this is a hobbyist watch forum after all. Let us enjoy the watches we have and "politely" discuss what we may have in the future.


----------



## mlb212

supersmitty said:


> My wife asked me the same thing sadly... you're not also married to a lawyer are you?
> and yeah the concept is a total buzz kill


Bill is in reasonably good health.


----------



## JohnF

Enough already. Seriously. Bill's health, business model etc. are not topics to be entertained here. Got a concern? Email via his website.

End of story. Don't make me get out the pruning shears...


----------



## JFingers




----------



## Pentameter

OK back on topic - this might seem like a dumb question, but can anyone elaborate on how the payment is transacted for the pre-order? Do you submit payment at the exact moment of pre-order, or is it something like Steinhart where you submit an order, and then they send you an invoice after? Some of the language they used in the pre-order email made me curious about it.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_For Devarika Woulf....._







Really? -- This question has been brought up or suggested by the 'Haters' before. If you are not comfortable with all of these disaster scenarios you create in your head, then ...Well - I don't know.






This subject is off-topic for this forum and should be discussed between MKII and Yourself. Did you review the sticky above on what is appropriate for this forum?

All the information available is on MKII's web site. You, and *You* alone are responsible for the research on your part, that is necessary to establish your own level of trust and comfort. _*This is your responsibility*_ - You can't try to make someone else responsible by demanding answers from others. Your answer to your question is within *yourself*.

_Let your conscience be your guide.
_
Everything in life; EVERYTHING has some element of risk associated with it. :think:

-- Consider this; Perhaps participating in the _*Key West*_ Project, with it's 'risk, uncertainty and lack of instant gratification' is just not for you...









I am not trying to drive you off, but *you* need to make a decision; *quietly* - One that suits yourself and that you are able to go on living with.....

Its time to "Fish or Cut Bait."

-- Peace to You --

_*"Good Things come to Him who Waits...."*_


----------



## DEV.Woulf

supersmitty said:


> My wife asked me the same thing sadly... you're not also married to a lawyer are you?
> and yeah the concept is a total buzz kill


You're not gonna believe this, but it was actually my mom that suggested I ask. She's disabled and I help her shop. We're our only family so we're pretty close and we share our money. I was at her place for dinner last night and I was talking about the Key West and, well, just like your wife, she was pretty concerned. Mothers for ya...



JohnF said:


> Enough already. Seriously. Bill's health, business model etc. are not topics to be entertained here. Got a concern? Email via his website.
> End of story. Don't make me get out the pruning shears...


Sure, no problem. I didn't think I'd get an email back by tonight though so I posted here. I should have thought of the question a few days ago.



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _For Devarika Woulf....._


Yeah, I know. I didn't care to ask until it was suggested. I checked the website but couldn't find the information and the site says Bill is the only one who works there so... Moving on.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Pentameter said:


> OK back on topic - this might seem like a dumb question, but can anyone elaborate on how the payment is transacted for the pre-order? Do you submit payment at the exact moment of pre-order, or is it something like Steinhart where you submit an order, and then they send you an invoice after? Some of the language they used in the pre-order email made me curious about it.


Hello- 

:think: During the 'Plankholder Order' portion of the GMT Project (this was before it was known as 'Key West', IIRC), payment of the deposit was submitted at the time the order is placed. I believe MKII can collect payment via your CC or PayPal, but for further clariifcation, contact MKII or read information available on their web page.

-- Best --


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

mlb212 said:


> Lets not forget that there is likely going to be a "Nassau like" GMT model in the mkii regular product line up after the Key West is finished. Let's not loose our minds here. There are about 200 slots left over the next 9 months. This is going to be a long process. *A prudent approach could be waiting* until some production model pics start showing up *and deciding if you like that watch*, then picking one up on the secondary market, jumping in the pre-order,* or picking up the "Nassau like" GMT* in a year or so.


:think: That's what I plan on doing. I have been blessed with a multitude of opportunities lately






to acquire MKII's, and I am a Plankowner for Key West, but I can wait to see what the final options will be and for some pictures and reports to come before I decide whether or not to order again later. My Chief Financial Officer already gave the 'OK' for the purchase, which really surprised me.... I wonder what She's up to....








:think: Anyway.... 

-- Best to You --

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

JohnF said:


> Enough already. Seriously. Bill's health, business model etc. are not topics to be entertained here. Got a concern? Email via his website.
> 
> End of story. Don't make me get out the pruning shears...


I'm just re-quoting this so that *everyone can see the message*. C'mon now. (I'm not pointing fingers -- I'm just as guilty -- just emphasizing that when JohnF speaks, we should all heed his words.)


----------



## White Tuna

Devarika Woulf said:


> You're not gonna believe this, but it was actually my mom that suggested I ask. She's disabled and I help her shop. We're our only family so we're pretty close and we share our money. I was at her place for dinner last night and I was talking about the Key West and, well, just like your wife, she was pretty concerned. Mothers for ya...


I believe it. But you have to decide what you are going to spend your money on. You should take into consideration your mothers concerns. I applaud you for helping her out.


----------



## supersmitty

It's like ticket master up in here!! Open and closed in 4 minutes!! WOW!!


----------



## mlb212

supersmitty said:


> It's like ticket master up in here!! Open and closed in 4 minutes!! WOW!!


yeah, 4 minutes... I got an order in and an MKII ticket so I got lucky.


----------



## gman54

*Re: Key West*

Gone in less just over 4 minutes! I had two in my cart but by the time I entered my shipping address I received notice that the items were no longer available...


----------



## Steve260

I had one in my cart, pressed "order" , and it told me it was out of stock. At 9:02. Wow. No luck here...
Steve


----------



## mlb212

*Re: Key West*

I heard on one of these threads that the first round of ordering stayed open for a few days? I find that hard to believe now...


----------



## Pentameter

I expected them to go fast. This was only the first opportunity and there were only 25 available. That isn't a whole lot. There will be a lot more opportunities over the next 8-9 months for those that are really interested.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*



gman54 said:


> Gone in less just over 4 minutes! I had two in my cart but by the time I entered my shipping address I received notice that the items were no longer available...


Did you pre-create your account?


----------



## Steve260

*Re: Key West*



White Tuna said:


> Did you pre-create your account?


How does one pre-create an account? My MKII login had my shipping & billing address filled in. All I had to do was place a watch in the cart and approve a paypal payment. That took until 9:02, which was too late. Is there a faster way?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*



Steve260 said:


> How does one pre-create an account? My MKII login had my shipping & billing address filled in. All I had to do was place a watch in the cart and approve a paypal payment. That took until 9:02, which was too late. Is there a faster way?
> Thanks,
> Steve


I do not think so. Sorry, if sounds like you had the account created already. Maybe be logged into Paypal at around 8:58 and possibly avoid that login? Sorry you did not get your order in.


----------



## mlb212

*Re: Key West*

This is madness...


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*

I have to say I am a little shocked that these went in 4 minutes. Gone in 240 seconds.


----------



## JFingers

*Re: Key West*



White Tuna said:


> I have to say I am a little shocked that these went in 4 minutes. Gone in 240 seconds.


It was faster than that, my errors happened at 2102 eastern time...


----------



## ThreeEmperor

*Re: Key West*

trying to rekindle MKII love.. close way too fast to even proceed to PP...


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Key West*

Two ideas that might help...


I've used a credit card, not Paypal, to pay for Mk II payments. That way I get reward points, and transactions go quickly (generally). 
 I use The Official NIST US Time HTML5 Widget[1] b-) to set my watches, and also check the correct time. I know, we're all watch geeks, but I thought I'd point it out. I don't know what Mk II uses for a timekeeper, but that site is the most reliable I've found. :-! 

[1] Works on mobile browsers as well as PCs which is why I use it.

Or, if you're flying your Mk II Yeager-style like Jake, cutting himself a slice o' sky, you could use WWV on "high fox" (shortwave).


----------



## Knoc

*Re: Key West*

Blinked and they were gone. Damn.


----------



## curt941

*Re: Key West*

It was open for a few days, that's true.

As for this one, did everyone just order 1?

As I was trying to place my order on my phone I noticed in the drop down that you could attempt to order in quantities greater than 2. Is it possible a broker ordered like 10 with the intention of flipping and making some money?

I know there was mention in the email of limiting orders to 2 per customer if need be which is why it was surprising to see that you could at least "attempt" to order >2 at a time



mlb212 said:


> I heard on one of these threads that the first round of ordering stayed open for a few days? I find that hard to believe now...


----------



## DEV.Woulf

*Re: Key West*



curt941 said:


> It was open for a few days, that's true.
> 
> As for this one, did everyone just order 1?
> 
> As I was trying to place my order on my phone I noticed in the drop down that you could attempt to order in quantities greater than 2. Is it possible a broker ordered like 10 with the intention of flipping and making some money?
> 
> I know there was mention in the email of limiting orders to 2 per customer if need be which is why it was surprising to see that you could at least "attempt" to order >2 at a time


That thought occurred to me too. Personally, I feel that because of this extremely limited system and also because of the limited special caseback, everyone should be initially only allowed to order just one, and that near the end quantities should open up to two or so. Of course Bill wants to get those spots sold, but it's tough so many didn't get it. Hopefully we all get in these next few months.


----------



## lipjin

Awwe shucks. Missed the preorder. Had a work meeting and a kids birthday - better luck next month, really hope to get in on this though I've waited so long for the project 300


----------



## gshock626

I tried but I guess I wasn't fast enough. Now that I know what I'm up against I'll be better prepared next time...


----------



## Chromejob

*"GO-blocked" ?? *

Well, human nature being what it is, as hard as we might try peer pressure to ask all to only order one GO watch with the special caseback so everyone has a somewhat equal chance of getting one ... it won't happen. There's always a minority of folks who buy one extra to flip and thereby get their own "keeper" for less cost. I can empathize. I also appreciate those who want two because they sincerely don't have a dial preference -- I'm one of those, still not 100% certain which I like.

But I'll try anyway. *If you want to order two, please only order one with the special caseback so others have a chance to get one. There will be additional slots open in a few months to get a second Key West. *


----------



## DEV.Woulf

I thought I may order two myself but it is the _same_ watch so I came to my senses, as hard as it was. I think everyone should be allowed their quantity choices but at the same time also everyone should have a fair chance of getting one. No matter, I trust Bill's judgement and am sure everyone will get at-least one, special caseback or not.

You're gonna find that the white dial works better with dress clothes, as white always does. It has that classy, laidback look that just calls for a suit. Black in general is just edgier and can work in both settings but will look better with black or brown jackets and street clothes. In a perfect world, you can have both.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*



mlb212 said:


> I heard on one of these threads that the first round of ordering stayed open for a few days? I find that hard to believe now...


:think:

I participated in that first pre-order process, and I am not that surprised about the way this one went - That's why I decided to wait this one out. There were some significant differences between this General Order Pre-Order and the Plankowner Pre-order:

1) Plankowner Pre-order was for 60 places - many. many more than 25 places.

2) It occurred at a different time of the year - Perhaps less disposable income available among participants, right after Christmas shopping / Winter Bills?

3) There was a lot of _'dis-satisfaction'_ apparent because of delays on the Kingston Project - I think the timing of those issues affected potential participants for Project GMT.

As I recall, initial demand was strong, but we were not privy to the internal statistics. I would be willing to bet that there were more than half of the orders placed the first day, within a few hours. I know I piled right in there along with many others, 'trying to be first in line' but was not anywhere close. I placed my reservation for one watch. Later, I was surprised to learn of multiple reservations being placed. :-|

Anyway, That is what I remember, from a participant's point of view....

There will be other opportunities.... ;-)

:think: I may try to get one of the last ones with the generic caseback.

-- Best --


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

for jxlxr..... 

Did you read this? https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/please-read-before-posting-everyone-means-you-482790.html#post3544338A piece of friendly advice for you, Please adhere to the rules for this forum. The Terms and Conditions for doing business with MKII are not a discussion topic here.

_When in Rome, do as the Romans do...._

-- Best Wishes --


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: "GO-blocked" ?? *



Chromejob said:


> Well, human nature being what it is, as hard as we might try peer pressure to ask all to only order one GO watch with the special caseback so everyone has a somewhat equal chance of getting one ... it won't happen. There's always a minority of folks who buy one extra to flip and thereby get their own "keeper" for less cost. I can empathize. I also appreciate those who want two because they sincerely don't have a dial preference -- I'm one of those, still not 100% certain which I like.
> 
> But I'll try anyway. *If you want to order two, please only order one with the special caseback so others have a chance to get one. There will be additional slots open in a few months to get a second Key West. *


(Reposting.....)









-- Thank You Very Much. --


----------



## Chromejob

What folks don't seem to understand, and reeeeaaaalllllly are not taking to heart JohnF's very clear cautions about discussing the business model, is that this is a _special, custom forum project_. It is NOT for sale on the open market. Stop making comparisons to other vendors, already.

re: demand

FWIW, the original plank owners were fronting money before even the design phase was well along. Demand for pre-order slots so early in the project, versus during the Production QA phase when design and materials are pretty much known, is going to differ remarkably. These folks are pretty much wagering they'll like the final design, and have a vested interest in determining the watch's design. Duh. Call it "seed money," kickstart, whatever. OTOH, GO buyers know what they're getting (if they've read the entire Design Thread(s)).

Also, since the Kingston project was stricken with a lot of unforeseen obstacles, not to mention the Sisyphean complexity of custom variations, delays were, dare I say, legendary? Bill has removed many of those impediments for this project. I expect delays to be briefer on an order of magnitude of _years_. I sincerely wish folks in the Peanut Gallery would stop making comparisons and drawing conclusions.


----------



## Chromejob

[double post] [please delete]


----------



## Thieuster

Chromejob said:


> ...re: demand
> 
> FWIW, the original plank owners were fronting money before even the design phase was well along. Demand for pre-order slots so early in the project, versus during the Production QA phase when design and materials are pretty much known, is going to differ remarkably. These folks are pretty much wagering they'll like the final design, and have a vested interest in determining the watch's design. Duh. Call it "seed money," kickstart, whatever. OTOH, GO buyers know what they're getting (if they've read the entire Design Thread(s)).
> 
> Also, since the Kingston project was stricken with a lot of unforeseen obstacles, not to mention the Sisyphean complexity of custom variations, delays were, dare I say, legendary? Bill has removed many of those impediments for this project. I expect delays to be briefer on an order of magnitude of _years_. I sincerely wish folks in the Peanut Gallery would stop making comparisons and drawing conclusions.


Indeed! For me, when ordering a watch and becoming a plank owner, there's a rush of enjoying the whole rollercoaster ride! From the first drawings up to unpacking the box! I already 'own' and 'know' the watch - even before it's on my wrist. And Bill lets us participate: dial, caseback, name etc.
A while back, there was a whole series of possible bezel designs. As a plank owner, I feel that I should participate in that discussion. (Come to think about it: 'Key West' came from my keyboard ;-D ).

So it's more than just handing the money! It's being a part of the process.

Menno


----------



## Nicodemus

Got to admit I am still pretty bummed I didn't manage to get my order in on this last round. I just got my Nassau about two months ago and it is the favorite in my collection. The only hard decision for me to make here is what color face I will go with. I am going to be right there again for the next round of ordering eyeing the countdown and spamming the keys! Gotta give credit to Bill and the contributors on this project, the Key West is awesome.


----------



## JFingers

Gentlemen,
Today was a great day. I got an email late last night (Bill, get some sleep, brother!) saying that despite the errors that plagued my three attempts at getting in on the 2nd stage pre-order, my credit card went through, and I am on the list!
One major step closer to having a Key West on my wrist!
Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

JFingers said:


> Gentlemen,
> Today was a great day. I got an email late last night (Bill, get some sleep, brother!) saying that despite the errors that plagued my three attempts at getting in on the 2nd stage pre-order, my credit card went through, and I am on the list!
> One major step closer to having a Key West on my wrist!
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Awesome News! Big Congrats!!


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> Today was a great day. I got an email late last night
> -only Jake


:-! :-! :-! :-! :-!


----------



## gwold

JFingers said:


> Gentlemen,
> Today was a great day. I got an email late last night (Bill, get some sleep, brother!) saying that despite the errors that plagued my three attempts at getting in on the 2nd stage pre-order, my credit card went through, and I am on the list!
> One major step closer to having a Key West on my wrist!
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Kudos, Jake. He did the same for me. Quite pleased, here.


----------



## White Tuna

JFingers said:


> Gentlemen,
> Today was a great day. I got an email late last night (Bill, get some sleep, brother!) saying that despite the errors that plagued my three attempts at getting in on the 2nd stage pre-order, my credit card went through, and I am on the list!
> One major step closer to having a Key West on my wrist!
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Congratulations Jake!


----------



## Arthur

Glad you got in Jake!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

Congratulations to all of you folks who had the perseverance to stay up, wake up early and keep trying til you got through. As a multiple watch MKII owner, I don't think that you will be disappointed. And to all who didn't quite make the cut, there will be multiple opportunities over the next few months, so hang in there, you will get one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d88

Well I'm one happy chap today. I was one of the ones whose order got stuck between payment and being confirmed. However, Bill was excellent in getting it sorted out for me and I'm now officially on the Key West 2nd stage pre-order list . I'm just glad I won't have to pull another 3am stint to try and get an order in the next round ! 

I think the Key West will go rather well with my Kingston b-).


----------



## pieniath

*Re: Key West*

Hey everyone,
I'm not sure if this has been discussed in this thread yet, but the next round of Key West preorder slots in November...will that be the 1st of the month? The MKII site simply says "November." Like everyone else here, I'm beyond eager to get on that list!
Side note, I ordered a Nassau back in April with an estimated delivery of September; however, with great sadness I had to cancel after waiting patiently for 3.5 months due to the need for the money at the time 
I hope to redeem myself with the KW!!!
Many thanks
-Tom


----------



## mlb212

pieniath said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm not sure if this has been discussed in this thread yet, but the next round of Key West preorder slots in November...will that be the 1st of the month? The MKII site simply says "November." Like everyone else here, I'm beyond eager to get on that list!
> Side note, I ordered a Nassau back in April with an estimated delivery of September; however, with great sadness I had to cancel after waiting patiently for 3.5 months due to the need for the money at the time
> I hope to redeem myself with the KW!!!
> Many thanks
> -Tom


We don't when the November ordering will open yet. I suspect bill will send out an email to people that entered their email address in the box to let you know when ordering reopens. Good luck.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Key West*



pieniath said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm not sure if this has been discussed in this thread yet, but the next round of Key West preorder slots in November...will that be the 1st of the month? The MKII site simply says "November." Like everyone else here, I'm beyond eager to get on that list!
> Side note, I ordered a Nassau back in April with an estimated delivery of September; however, with great sadness I had to cancel after waiting patiently for 3.5 months due to the need for the money at the time
> I hope to redeem myself with the KW!!!
> Many thanks
> -Tom


 Hello,

:think: Please read this:

Project GMT: 2nd Stage Pre-order

Specifically:


> If the 25 spots sell out before the end of the month we will release the next 25 spots the following month. An email will be sent out each month to announce the release date and time.


Now you know as much as anyone else who might be reading this, except for maybe Bill Yao. ;-)

There are many good tips and advice previously noted by the first round of pre-order participants earlier in this thread -- If you want to be successful competing for a spot in the pre-order, it may be very helpful to study this whole thread - It may help you.

-- Good Luck --


----------



## mlb212

Has anybody heard anything about the november pre-ordering?


----------



## TheMeasure

This has been the only update I've seen.

Project GMT Ordering Info


----------



## Pentameter

There should be an update soon. Patience is a virtue (and seersucker is a fabric).


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> Has anybody heard anything about the november pre-ordering?


I thought you got in?


----------



## mlb212

White Tuna said:


> I thought you got in?


I did, which is why I might not get future opening announcements directly by email. I am just curious. I won't be ordering.


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> I did, which is why I might not get future opening announcements directly by email. I am just curious. I won't be ordering.


I think you will get notifications. I received the emails from the last haul even though I made plank purchases. I hope that helps.

Also I am sure it will be pasted here within an hour of the email hitting inboxes. :-d

EDITED TO ADD: It is not my business if you order more. I think that many people will get two if possible so they can have both dials.


----------



## mlb212

White Tuna said:


> I think you will get notifications. I received the emails from the last haul even though I made plank purchases. I hope that helps.
> 
> Also I am sure it will be pasted here within an hour of the email hitting inboxes. :-d
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: It is not my business if you order more. I think that many people will get two if possible so they can have both dials.


I am really struggling with which bezel to order with the black dial. I can't decide between the Coke or the Pepsi.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

mlb212 said:


> I am really struggling with which bezel to order with the black dial. I can't decide between the Coke or the Pepsi.


 Why Worry?







That decision may already be made. Some things we just don't know yet.... :think:

_(It may be that if you choose the white dial, the blue/red bezel will be included, or if the black dial is your choice, you will also get the black/red bezel.....) _

Meanwhile......








-- Have a Great Day --


----------



## mlb212

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Why Worry?
> 
> View attachment 2005890
> That decision may already be made. Some things we just don't know yet.... :think:
> 
> _(It may be that if you choose the white dial, the blue/red bezel will be included, or if the black dial is your choice, you will also get the black/red bezel.....) _
> 
> Meanwhile......
> View attachment 2005954
> 
> 
> -- Have a Great Day --


The zeitgeist of watch forums is to belabor these types of decisions for months on end, as if in a Neitzschian eternal reoccurrence.


----------



## BigHaole

mlb212 said:


> The zeitgeist of watch forums is to belabor these types of decisions for months on end, as if in a Neitzschian eternal reoccurrence.


Zeitgeist? Is that another swiss brand? ;-)


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> The zeitgeist of watch forums is to belabor these types of decisions for months on end, as if in a Neitzschian eternal reoccurrence.


Thar is a lot of words in thar that I do not understand.


----------



## Chromejob

mlb212 said:


> I did, which is why I might not get future opening announcements directly by email. I am just curious. I won't be ordering.





White Tuna said:


> I think you will get notifications. I received the emails from the last haul even though I made plank purchases. I hope that helps.


From the first ordering event e-mail:



> ...We will be re-using this email mailing list. After you have placed your order we will remove your from this mailing list.


Having a plank order in doesn't mean you're removed from the GO mailing list. Believe he's saying if you are on the GO mailing list and make an order, then you're removed from the list.


----------



## Kells

I just want in...don't need more than one and already know what combo I want. The anxiety from waiting on the email is burning a hole in my stomach. Bill please don't forget me...


----------



## White Tuna

Chromejob said:


> From the first ordering event e-mail:
> 
> Having a plank order in doesn't mean you're removed from the GO mailing list. Believe he's saying if you are on the GO mailing list and make an order, then you're removed from the list.


Good info. I did not see that. It is kind of brutal! I wonder if one could sign up for the list again?


----------



## White Tuna

Kells said:


> I just want in...don't need more than one and already know what combo I want. The anxiety from waiting on the email is burning a hole in my stomach. Bill please don't forget me...


Kells, I am in Northern VA. Where about are you?


----------



## Kells

White Tuna said:


> Kells, I am in Northern VA. Where about are you?


Hey White Tuna....SW VA


----------



## White Tuna

Kells said:


> Hey White Tuna....SW VA


The REAL VA. LOL. Nice land. I am just getting into bourbon so I hope you have close access to Kentucky!


----------



## BigHaole

White Tuna said:


> The REAL VA. LOL. Nice land. I am just getting into bourbon so I hope you have close access to Kentucky!


Grab a Pappy Van Winkle, if you ever have the opportunity!


----------



## Kells

White Tuna said:


> The REAL VA. LOL. Nice land. I am just getting into bourbon so I hope you have close access to Kentucky!


I can get you some killer Moonshine....the knock your socks off kind...


----------



## White Tuna

BigHaole said:


> Grab a Pappy Van Winkle, if you ever have the opportunity!


If I ever get the opportunity. But I think that ship has sailed. I got in too late. Probably because of the bourbon hype.

I have yet to see George T. Stagg or William Larue Weller either. I am looking though.



Kells said:


> I can get you some killer Moonshine....the knock your socks off kind...


I got a guy for that!


----------



## BigHaole

White Tuna said:


> If I ever get the opportunity. But I think that ship has sailed. I got in too late. Probably because of the bourbon hype.
> 
> I have yet to see George T. Stagg or William Larue Weller either. I am looking though.


You're not trying hard enough. I live in MA and I've managed to get hold of a PVW and a Stagg (one of each), at list price. Though I haven't managed it this year.


----------



## mlb212

BigHaole said:


> You're not trying hard enough. I live in MA and I've managed to get hold of a PVW and a Stagg (one of each), at list price. Though I haven't managed it this year.


Stagg Jr? A family reserve and a George T. Stagg at list price is kinda unbelievable...


----------



## White Tuna

BigHaole said:


> You're not trying hard enough. I live in MA and I've managed to get hold of a PVW and a Stagg (one of each), at list price. Though I haven't managed it this year.


I am sure I am not trying hard enough. I just bought a house and have other things to spend money on. But I am still getting a bottle here and there. I am trying to find out what I like and do not like. I hope it will help me appreciate the premium bourbons more when I get my hands on them.


----------



## BigHaole

mlb212 said:


> Stagg Jr? A family reserve and a George T. Stagg at list price is kinda unbelievable...


Stagg Jr. and PVW 15. The PVW 15 was out of this world.


----------



## Plat0

So...? Any word?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Attention! Now; Read This!  :-d

Opening Pre-Order on November 30th.....

_Read Here_ =========> 2014-11-25: Project GMT

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Well then....SO glad I won't have to take the day off from work!!! :-d :-!


OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Attention! Now; Read This!  :-d
> 
> Opening Pre-Order on November 30th.....
> 
> _Read Here_ =========> 2014-11-25: Project GMT
> 
> --- Best ---
> 
> |>|>


----------



## Chromejob

thejollywatcher said:


> Well then....SO glad I won't have to take the day off from work!!! :-d :-!


I suspect that's part of the plan. Do it on a non-workday, do it after most churchgoing people have finished that. Total conjecture on my part, but.... 

I do believe I heard that this month's order is timed to accomodate people in the "GMT +X" hemispheres.


----------



## Legin

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Attention! Now; Read This!  :-d
> 
> Opening Pre-Order on November 30th.....
> 
> _Read Here_ =========> 2014-11-25: Project GMT
> 
> --- Best ---
> 
> |>|>


Arrrrghhhh...that is really nice...and I have spent my watch fund for this year with another Nassau (now arrived) being the latest purchase...:-( I may have to sell my Glycine Combat Sub to help fund this one....that's how much I like it!!


----------



## Thieuster

Sell the Glycine. You'll always be able to get another one of these. You can't say that about the Key West!

Menno


----------



## Chromejob

Legin said:


> Arrrrghhhh...that is really nice...and I have spent my watch fund for this year with another Nassau (now arrived) being the latest purchase...:-( I may have to sell my Glycine Combat Sub to help fund this one....that's how much I like it!!


Oh... Agh.... I just tallied up my watch expenditures this year. Time to sell a few....


----------



## thejollywatcher

Same here....sigh.



Chromejob said:


> Oh... Agh.... I just tallied up my watch expenditures this year. Time to sell a few....


----------



## JFingers

The only ones I would sell aren't worth much anyways, which is why I haven't sold them already... I think I'm just going to have to be happy for one. 

Actually, I'm VERY thankful and grateful I was able to get in on one, and that is more than I was expecting. 

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## lipjin

November orders are in - and I managed to not miss it this time! Good luck everyone!

EDIT: Wow, I went back in 3 mins (4:03 am here in HKG) and looks like ordering is already closed??


----------



## Plat0

In!

I am thrilled! 

I hope the odds were ever in your favor. 

Edit:

Am I wrong? Or did it sell out even faster this time? I counted 2 minutes 22 seconds... It's my best estimate


----------



## workahol

Had it in the shopping cart, typed in my info, clicked Next, was told "product quantity unavailable". That's pretty lame.

I don't think I want one that badly anyway.


----------



## Elf1962

In as well.......thrilled.
Reminded me of the old days when you needed to call in to Ticketron for concert.
Difference is I can't remember the concert but the Key West I will have for a lifetime.


----------



## Xding

Same here! i already went though all the paypal steps. and then "Product quantity unavailable".


workahol said:


> Had it in the shopping cart, typed in my info, clicked Next, was told "product quantity unavailable". That's pretty lame.
> 
> I don't think I want one that badly anyway.


----------



## MrKamikaze

Samey same here... Disappointed, but may try again in January.... Damn!



workahol said:


> Had it in the shopping cart, typed in my info, clicked Next, was told "product quantity unavailable". That's pretty lame.
> 
> I don't think I want one that badly anyway.


----------



## Pentameter

it did seem to go faster this time… I got in luckily, but for those that didn't, I wouldn't get upset as there will be many more opportunities to get in and with each one that goes by it should get easier, gradually. If you really want it, just hang in there.


----------



## Xding

i really dont like this process. max 7 chances left. i really feel this is not fair for people who registered on the waiting list long time ago. will try again in Jan.


----------



## Kells

Fastest 3min ever...wow!!


----------



## Xding

less than 3 mins. i think mine stuck at 1 and half.


----------



## Elf1962

These were the tips I followed from the last round ( I can't remember who posted them but thank you), they worked for me today. Only thing I did differently was that I was already logged on to the Key West page and clicked refresh seconds after 12:00pst.

Tips for Key West ordering success:

1- Sign in to account
2- Pay via credit card. Type all information into a Word document for quickly cut/pasting into the checkout forms.
3- Upon selecting the number of watches and clicking "Add to Cart", move directly to the "Cart" icon in the upper right of the page and click "check-out".


----------



## White Tuna

Xding said:


> i really dont like this process. max 7 chances left. i really feel this is not fair for people who registered on the waiting list long time ago. will try again in Jan.


Of all of the complaints I have read on this forum this is the one I am most sympathetic with. I did not think the wait list would work this way and I would be more than a little disjointed in this. I wish you luck Xding.


----------



## mrklabb

Also, it helps big time if you at least got it in your cart. Last time I had in cart but order failed. This time I just had my cart open and ready to go and did credit card. It did sell out in under 3 minutes, impressive!


----------



## Plat0

White Tuna said:


> Of all of the complaints I have read on this forum this is the one I am most sympathetic with. I did not think the wait list would work this way and I would be more than a little disjointed in this. I wish you luck Xding.


Very true.

I hope it works out for Xding too.

Luckily I had my ticketmaster experiences trying to get radiohead and TOOL tickets as training for this main event.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Congratulations* to those who were successful in this round....








*Good Luck!* to those who will try again next time....in January 2015! |>



























And Now.......

We .....






.....wait.

;-)


----------



## gary.meyer.5667

I had the same issue. In the cart, checking out, then no longer available. It should be more like ticket sales where you have 5 minutes to complete the transaction once it's in your cart. Like the others on this thread I was a pretty let down when there were none left after I had one in my cart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curt941

I really hope this isn't being bought up buy re-sellers looking to profit. Mkii nassau 3-6-9 on ebay right now for $1795?


----------



## Chromejob

This is a very limited, high demand forum project edition. Clearly there's a lot of interested parties (and I'm afraid some are speculators who will simply resell after the production run completes, perhaps before; you know who you are and I hope you get a terrible case of diarrhea _and _ hemorrhoids during Christmas holiday when family is with you).

I know I mentioned it before, and I'll mention it again:

*
Create an account on the Mk II boutique, and be SIGNED IN when ordering is opened up. 
Use PayPal. Have your default shipping and payment method set up. 
Again, be SIGNED IN on PayPal when ordering begins. 
K.I.S.S. No not the rock band, "Keep it simple, stupid." Just add one to your cart, checkout, click Pay Now on the PayPal confirmation page. 
Done. You're finished. Either your order went in, or didn't. 

*
Cut 'n paste in your CC information? Yeah, rotsa ruck with that. If you use LastPass (I recommend it, get premium and use it on your mobiles, install FreeOTP or Google Authenticator and set up two-step auth in LastPass), set up a CC profile and maybe you'll be able to autofill. Personally, I think Paypal is much smoother and faster. I don't like PayPal or their generous fees, but I've used them a few times this week and oh boy do checkouts happen lickety-split. YMMV.

Oh, one more - don't use Granny's computer. Use the fastest you've got.

My two cents. Hope it helps.


----------



## Kells

mrklabb said:


> Also, it helps big time if you at least got it in your cart. Last time I had in cart but order failed. This time I just had my cart open and ready to go and did credit card. It did sell out in under 3 minutes, impressive!


This is my plan for Jan..got the cart ready. Shooting for a record 30 sec. check out.


----------



## mrklabb

Kells said:


> This is my plan for Jan..got the cart ready. Shooting for a record 30 sec. check out.


It took me around 45 seconds. Have to confirm shipping and billing address so make sure all that is ready in the storefront. But the clicks take a few extra seconds lol


----------



## mrklabb

curt941 said:


> I really hope this isn't being bought up buy re-sellers looking to profit. Mkii nassau 3-6-9 on ebay right now for $1795...WTF


I don't think this is an issue as he is limiting to two pieces. There may be ways around this but I doubt many are seeking them for resell. If they are, they will regret selling it...lol.


----------



## Kells

curt941 said:


> I really hope this isn't being bought up buy re-sellers looking to profit. Mkii nassau 3-6-9 on ebay right now for $1795...WTF


This is my main concern. With a limited amount of watches, multiple orders greatly reduce the chances for the rest of us. I've never wanted a watch this bad, I needed a barf bag while placing my order.


----------



## Pentameter

curt941 said:


> I really hope this isn't being bought up buy re-sellers looking to profit. Mkii nassau 3-6-9 on ebay right now for $1795...WTF


yeah, I agree. I saw that Nassau yesterday and felt kinda sick about it.


----------



## JeffW2

I decided not to bid this time. The size is too small for me, but I was going to get one for my wife as she worked for Pan Am. I doubt she would appreciate this watch though, whatever it looks like. So one less bidder.

I also had a friend whose husband had a serious health issue this week (everything turned out fine in the end), and decided I need to live a little simpler life and limit my watch purchases - not sure how long this will last. I am going to pass on the Stowa Seatime Black Forest Edition 1 going on sale Tuesday too. I would prefer it a little larger also.

Jeff


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

curt941 said:


> *I really hope this isn't being bought up buy re-sellers looking to profi**t.* Mkii nassau 3-6-9 on ebay right now for $1795?


-- Agreed. -- :-|

:think: But did you also see the other with a starting bid 0f $2699.99?








_From a seller seen around here from time-to-time....._

Oh Well......


----------



## curt941

MK II "3 6 9" Nassau Automatic Dive Watch Kit 200M New | eBay

Wow... I hadn't seen this one. And to be transparent I did sell a 3-6-9 on WUS as well. I sold for the going rate on wus, which is like $600 lower than the cheaper one on eBay. I have two lrrps getting worked on at the moment too.


----------



## Pentameter

curt941 said:


> MK II "3 6 9" Nassau Automatic Dive Watch Kit 200M New | eBay
> 
> Wow... I hadn't seen this one. And to be transparent I did sell a 3-6-9 on WUS as well. I sold for the going rate on wus, which is like $600 lower than the cheaper one on eBay. I have two lrrps getting worked on at the moment too.


good lord&#8230; and I thought the $1700 one was greedy. SHEESH. I seriously doubt the 3-6-9's are done for, BTW. I just think a little patience is in order. I hope anyone considering taking a flyer on one at one of these HEAVILY marked up premium prices think twice about it.


----------



## Arthur

Guys there are always going to be people that try to stay out in front of a popular trend. Luckily for us, Bill realizes this and has limited purchases to a max of two watches. Also remember, unlike a lot of ticket sales where the resellers get first in line, everyone here has the same chance. While the demand is high, and there is a lot of excitement, I would bet that by the time the 4th,5th and later sections open, there will be less of a feeding frenzy. I doubt very much that anyone who really wants a Key West will not get one. 

Three hundred watches is a pretty good size run, and while they are a huge bargain to us, some folks will look at a 1400 dollar price tag, and decide that they might pass on one. It's a bit harder decision to shell out 1400.00 USD for a Key West, than it was a few years back to pay 550-600 for a Stingray. Another consideration, some folks outside the CONUS are looking at upwards to 20% added to that 1400.00 USD in the form of custom duty and taxes, so they might decide on one instead of two, or pass altogether.

And if all else fails, I can assure you there will be watches hitting the sales forums within hours of being delivered. This happened with the Kingston, and I was amazed at the number of watches that were "flipped"almost immediately. When you have these long times between actual ordering and delivery, folks change their minds, finances change, and with a few folks, the situation on the forum got so acrimonious that they decided that they didn't want anything to do with the watch. Sad but true. 

So my advice Is employ all the shortcuts that folks are using to get your order in quickly, be patient and don't despair, and you will be rewarded with a wonderful watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

JeffW2 said:


> I decided not to bid this time. The size is too small for me, but I was going to get one for my wife as she worked for Pan Am. I doubt she would appreciate this watch though, whatever it looks like. So one less bidder.
> 
> I also had a friend whose husband had a serious health issue this week (everything turned out fine in the end), and decided I need to live a little simpler life and limit my watch purchases - not sure how long this will last. I am going to pass on the Stowa Seatime Black Forest Edition 1 going on sale Tuesday too. I would prefer it a little larger also.
> 
> Jeff


There are more important things in life and I wish you and your family the best of health.


----------



## White Tuna

Arthur said:


> Guys there are always going to be people that try to stay out in front of a popular trend. Luckily for us, Bill realizes this and has limited purchases to a max of two watches. Also remember, unlike a lot of ticket sales where the resellers get first in line, everyone here has the same chance. While the demand is high, and there is a lot of excitement, I would bet that by the time the 4th,5th and later sections open, there will be less of a feeding frenzy. I doubt very much that anyone who really wants a Key West will not get one.
> 
> Three hundred watches is a pretty good size run, and while they are a huge bargain to us, some folks will look at a 1400 dollar price tag, and decide that they might pass on one. It's a bit harder decision to shell out 1400.00 USD for a Key West, than it was a few years back to pay 550-600 for a Stingray. Another consideration, some folks outside the CONUS are looking at upwards to 20% added to that 1400.00 USD in the form of custom duty and taxes, so they might decide on one instead of two, or pass altogether.
> 
> And if all else fails, I can assure you there will be watches hitting the sales forums within hours of being delivered. This happened with the Kingston, and I was amazed at the number of watches that were "flipped"almost immediately. When you have these long times between actual ordering and delivery, folks change their minds, finances change, and with a few folks, the situation on the forum got so acrimonious that they decided that they didn't want anything to do with the watch. Sad but true.
> 
> So my advice Is employ all the shortcuts that folks are using to get your order in quickly, be patient and don't despair, and you will be rewarded with a wonderful watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am amazed by all the new faces on this one though. I did not know that this watch had gotten so popular. After the last pre-orders smear campaign I guess I should have known. This is a nice looking watch and the perfect size for me.


----------



## Arthur

There are a lot of new faces, which is good. The lifeblood of all discussion forums is a influx of new enthusiastic folks to replace those who for whatever reason chose to move on. I participate in several forums and they all follow similar paths, a nucleus of old members who have been around for a long time, and a lot of folks that join, stick around for a while and then disappear. 

I believe that there are those who are here because of MKII and the quality of the watches. There are those who cruise through , see a particular watch and stay around long enough to get one and then they are gone. This was the case with the Kingston. Pretty easy to spot, guys were pretty active until their watch was delivered and then they left. Their only reason to be here was to get a Kingston. Also, I believe that quite a few folks were put off by the conversations during the Kingston's pre delivery and early delivery stages. It got pretty rough at times, and some were not very happy.

I still stick by my previous statement though, I believe that there will be plenty to go around, provided the person is patient, prepared and persistent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

I wasn't a part of the Kingston run, but I suspect the large difference between the Plankholder price and the secondary market price also drove a lot of the flipping. The Keywest price has been set higher, to better reflect market demand, so the gap will probably be smaller.


----------



## Pentameter

Arthur said:


> I still stick by my previous statement though, I believe that there will be plenty to go around, provided the person is patient, prepared and persistent.


I agree as well. I have no doubts that the initial pre-order rush will steadily die down, and anyone who wants to get one of these WILL be able to, provided they hang in there and show some patience & persistence. All the pent-up energy is being unleashed during these first few pre-order openings, thus why we have seen them go so fast.


----------



## mrklabb

Pentameter said:


> I agree as well. I have no doubts that the initial pre-order rush will steadily die down, and anyone who wants to get one of these WILL be able to, provided they hang in there and show some patience & persistence. All the pent-up energy is being unleashed during these first few pre-order openings, thus why we have seen them go so fast.


I thought this as well, but the second general pre order session sold out a little quicker than the first. I have seen mkii love pop up in various sub forums over the past 6 months and think people see this as their chance to get a "GMT Kingston" so while the demand could die down 36% of them are already accounted for.

Looking at the marketplace a solid GMT from a micro is hard to find, maybe demand is low but supply is definitely low and this offering is coming from one of if not the top micro brand. The only thing that could put buyers off is the price, but that didn't shy people away from eating up the Nassau 369.


----------



## CBM_DOC

I have to say it has been years since I have seen the word Sisyphean. Appropriate, however, IMHO.

Best regards,

Dave


----------



## Chromejob

mrklabb said:


> ... Looking at the marketplace a solid GMT from a micro is hard to find, maybe demand is low but supply is definitely low and this offering is coming from one of if not the top micro brand.....


(cough) *Graywater* (cough)



CBM_DOC said:


> I have to say it has been years since I have seen the word Sisyphean. Appropriate, however, IMHO.


_Hey, who ya callin' a _sissy_! (joke)_

To misquote Steve Martin (ROXANNE), "Oh, [Greek myths], no, no, nobody uses those names around here anymore, in fact I was the last practitioner and _I_ stopped because people kept staring...."


----------



## BSHt013

So... As a repeat MKII customer, shouldn't I be guaranteed a spot as opposed to the new MKII scalpers popping up?! 

I kid... I kid... 
But seriously, I want in.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood

thach said:


> So... As a repeat MKII customer, shouldn't I be guaranteed a spot as opposed to the new MKII scalpers popping up?!
> 
> I kid... I kid...
> But seriously, I want in.


Scalper!! That describes me to a "T"



That's ok...If I am unable to order one, I'll just wait for you to sell yours


----------



## BSHt013

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Scalper!! That describes me to a "T"
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok...If I am unable to order one, I'll just wait for you to sell yours


Agreed! We're good with white dial & coke bezel right?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood

thach said:


> Agreed! We're good with white dial & coke bezel right?


Actually haven't made up my mind between Coke and Pepsi, so maybe I will just avoid doing that so I'll be happy with either one! I'm glad this is working out so well!


----------



## Elf1962

thach said:


> Agreed! We're good with white dial & coke bezel right?


You mean something like this:


----------



## gnome666

Elf1962 said:


> You mean something like this:


Holy freakin' crap that looks amazing. I thought I was set on Pepsi/black dial/white indices but this is seriously making me reconsider....if the key west white dial looks anything like this I may have been swayed....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Well you should consider how the proof of concept "Moby Kingston" looks. I believe the whilte dial KW will feature gilt markings (particularly the chapter ring and hour marker outlines). It will be visible, sure, but not quite as crisp and easily seen in all lighting conditions like a black on white.... I've noticed that in low light (or reflecting a dark environment), gilt and rhodium hands will "disappear" leaving only the reflective lume visible. The white sweep seconds hand of the Nassau is a contrast to this, it's usually quite visible. See this pic for an example. Now with a WHITE dial, the "invisible" metal hand outlines will make a dark outline around the lume. I wish I could picture how that would look.

Not saying this to dampen your enthusiasm, just don't want anyone being surprised basing choices on a black-on-white 6542 example. The "Moby Key West" will be rather unique. :think: I can't wait to see it!



Pic courtesy of Worn & Wound interview with Bill Yao


----------



## Thieuster

Chromejob said:


> Well you should consider how the proof of concept "Moby Kingston" looks. I believe the whilte dial KW will gilt markings (particularly the chapter ring and hour marker outlines). It will be visible, sure, but not quite as crisp and easily seen in all lighting conditions like a black on white.... I've noticed that in low light (or reflecting a dark environment), gilt and rhodium hands will "disappear" leaving only the reflective lume visible. The white sweep seconds hand of the Nassau is a contrast to this, it's usually quite visible. See this pic for an example. Now with a WHITE dial, the "invisible" metal hand outlines will make a dark outline around the lume. I wish I could picture how that would look.
> 
> Not saying this to dampen your enthusiasm, just don't want anyone being surprised basing choices on a black-on-white 6542 example. The "Moby Key West" will be rather unique. :think: I can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Worn & Wound interview with Bill Yao


Well said! I now realize that a spare white dial isn't enough... The black lined hands on the Rolex show that you need more than a simple dial swap!

Menno


----------



## Plat0

Can anybody photoshop that awesome pic with a Pepsi gmt bezel and add the gmt hand as well? Somebody here has got to have that level of skill...


----------



## DEV.Woulf

Plat0 said:


> Can anybody photoshop that awesome pic with a Pepsi gmt bezel and add the gmt hand as well? Somebody here has got to have that level of skill...


That'd be awesome to get a decent visualization of which to choose. Here is a an upright photo of both side by side:


----------



## Elf1962

Deleted


----------



## Chromejob

(sigh)


// Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## mrklabb

Elf1962 said:


> Found these in an old thread.


One of each please.


----------



## Chromejob

Elf1962 said:


> Found these in an old thread.


Please stop posting pics from early in the design phase, out of context.. Just link to the old post so it can be read IN CONTEXT. Why? Some who are new to the project may be confused about what the final KW production design is.

Just my 2c.

// Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## White Tuna

Chromejob, I knew you were disappointed because it was not what you asked for, but I do not think a person can do a good Photoshop yet because we do not know what the reds and blue's will be. 

I totally love the new pick of the Moby Kingston though. :-!

Personally I enjoy my Kingston more than the day I received it. In no way does it fail me. For me it is the perfect size, color and configuration. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Chromejob

What? I don't think you understand what I'm talking about; I've clarified my post above. I'm not "disappointed," I'm concerned about someone posting a mockup from very early in the design phase, which could confuse others on what the final design is. That's all. 

Perhaps I'm being a jerk. That's not my intention here.


// Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## White Tuna

Chromejob, my bad. I understand.

I also was wrong about not knowing the color to use. I think we could use the colors from these renderings and hopefully be close:


----------



## Yellowdrive

I have to admit, I made a desperate attempt to photoshop an image of the Key West into existence. It wasn't pretty. I was lucky enough to get in on the November pre-order; I look forward to comparing my mock-up to the real thing in time. Maybe I'll post a side-by-side for a good laugh.


----------



## winters

Anyone lucky to get in on the 25 watches available for Jan? I'm assuming they were all spoken for on new year's day.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

@winters --

The January ordering period has not been announced yet (as to the specific date and time), so it has not yet occurred.


----------



## Pentameter

yeah… the last one was at the very end of Nov. so we may still have to wait a few weeks for January's.


----------



## winters

Then there's still hope for the likes of me. Good luck to everyone looking to preorder in Jan.


----------



## bbuckbbuck

finger. on. trigger.


----------



## phillycheez

Specs on his site say aluminum insert... 

I was hoping this was coming with a Sapphire insert.. As the 6542 (my only true grail) , what I thought this was a homage of came with a bakelite insert. 

Can someone confirm please.


----------



## gnome666

phillycheez said:


> Specs on his site say aluminum insert...
> 
> I was hoping this was coming with a Sapphire insert.. As the 6542 (my only true grail) , what I thought this was a homage of came with a bakelite insert.
> 
> Can someone confirm please.


I'm pretty sure he said the bakelite option was a no go due to manufacturing difficulties and price point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillycheez

gnome666 said:


> I'm pretty sure he said the bakelite option was a no go due to manufacturing difficulties and price point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I wasn't asking bakelite... I was asking Sapphire insert... Like the Paradive has as an option.

But the answer is clear. Thanks for the response.


----------



## BigHaole

phillycheez said:


> Oh I wasn't asking bakelite... I was asking Sapphire insert... Like the Paradive has as an option.
> 
> But the answer is clear. Thanks for the response.


If you go through the design thread, Bill said that he tried to create a sapphire bezel, but the geometry of the bezel did not allow for it. I think we all would have liked it to be a possibility, but it could not be done.


----------



## phillycheez

BigHaole said:


> If you go through the design thread, Bill said that he tried to create a sapphire bezel, but the geometry of the bezel did not allow for it. I think we all would have liked it to be a possibility, but it could not be done.


Yeah.. "If you go through the design thread..." love that line here. It's used a lot like the design threads here are organized.

Sorry. I was confused from the page before in the photos. Sheesh.


----------



## White Tuna

phillycheez said:


> Yeah.. "If you go through the design thread..." love that line here. It's used a lot like the design threads here are organized.
> 
> Sorry. I was confused from the page before in the photos. Sheesh.


Your question was answered. No need to be difficult.


----------



## mlb212

*Re: Key West*

oh boy...we are turning on each other. At this rate, next week will be sacrificing a member of this forum and feasting on their flesh... Bill we need an update on the Key West lest we destroy ourselves with in fighting.


----------



## Chromejob

The design thread is now at the length where it is most certainly a whole night's work to parse, and then some.

Perhaps someone could create a "highlights reel" post of the truly relevant pages. The clear, lumed bezel insert outcome is buried in there somewhere. I can see how frustrating it could be to hear "read the design thread" and be faced with 100+ pages of posts without something more specific, e.g. "see the posts around [month] [year] where we finalized that aspect." Anyone game to try?

// Tapatalk on iPad - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech BT kybd //


----------



## phillycheez

Chromejob said:


> The design thread is now at the length where it is most certainly a whole night's work to parse, and then some.
> 
> Perhaps someone could create a "highlights reel" post of the truly relevant pages. The clear, lumed bezel insert outcome is buried in there somewhere. I can see how frustrating it could be to hear "read the design thread" and be faced with 100+ pages of posts without something more specific, e.g. "see the posts around [month] [year] where we finalized that aspect." Anyone game to try?
> 
> // Tapatalk on iPad - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech BT kybd //


Thank you.

Somebody answered right after my question and it was done. I didn't need another response. I was confused from pictures in the page before. A member had to make a back hand comment so I returned the favor.

I'm aware of the design threads but sorry I'm not a plank owner. I don't follow those threads and I'm not going to go through it when all I'm doing is confirming the specs I found on the MKII site itself. Pictures (now two pages before) gave conflicting information.

I've been a huge fan of Bills work for a long time now. Owned many of his models. But some of his fans make his company a turn off. Too defensive and feeling of elitism and seniority here.

I personally don't care and will of course still buy his watches but the mentality here may turn off future potential customers for Bill.

Anyways.. To get back on topic. Key West is an awesome watch but I might be passing. The bezel is important to me. I know someone on another forum that might be able to make a custom bakelite bezel insert... So we'll see. No harm in asking him.

Thanks all for the info. Sorry for the drama.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

phillycheez said:


> I've been a huge fan of Bills work for a long time now. Owned many of his models. But some of his fans make his company a turn off. Too defensive and feeling of elitism and seniority here.
> 
> I personally don't care and will of course still buy his watches but the mentality here may turn off future potential customers for Bill.


This would not effect my purchase of Bill's watches since Bill himself has nothing to do with how people act but this is pretty true. I suppose people here love Bill and are very defensive of him but there can be a snobby vibe amongst veterans here not like I've seen on any watch forum. I post on the Christopher Ward forum regularly and that is easily the nicest watch forum on the internet with vets. going out of there way to help newbies and it has a positive vibe. Watches are supposed to be happy things and make people happy so I wish everyone would lighten up. :think:


----------



## BigHaole

phillycheez said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Somebody answered right after my question and it was done. I didn't need another response. I was confused from pictures in the page before. A member had to make a back hand comment so I returned the favor.


phillycheez, I believe I'm the member you think made a "back hand comment". That was not my intent. I know the design threads are long, which is exactly why I described (to the best of my ability), why we were not getting the Sapphire bezel, rather than just saying "go read it."


----------



## Dragoon

I find it hard to fathom how anyone who has placed an order or has read or inquired into MKII watches could be the least bit surprised by the wait times. The folks who apparently are surprised or offended by the wait just HAVE NOT done their due diligence. I am not amused that some folks want to "blame" Bill for the long wait. He has been quite up front that he is NOT going to release his watches until they are up to his standards (which is a very lofty and excellent standard!).

Now, I think that Bill has improved his time estimates on current stock models such as Nassau, Paradives, Fulcrums..... models which are current. 

The Limited Edition/Special Project pieces are another story and I do not think anyone who is involved in this order should have any qualm over the amount of time it will take. The open ended time frame is just a fact of participating in an MKII project watch. If someone does not care to wait they should just sell their slot or not participate. IT is NOT a secret.

The watches that Bill prodcues are masterpieces for those who have the patience and appreciate his craft. Some folks are most likely better served not participating in the special project pieces if they do not have the constitution for the wait. It is not for everyone.

Workshops like MKII and other high end artisan hand crafted creators just do not grow on trees. Part of the situation which both makes the watches Bill produces special and also limits his ability to produce large quantities of his product is that he has very very high standards and just cannot find other watch makers who he is able to integrate into his model. Bill has stated this a number of times and this is the same situation which both limits his production and his ability to produce pieces quickly. 

Lets face it. Small artisan producers in any industry such as jewelry and watches are not going to be able to deliver product like a Rolex or Omega. Just a fact of life. No apology necessary for those who understand the dynamics of an artisan workshop and the watch business to some degree.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Gentlemen: The stated topic of this thread is "Key West 2nd stage pre-order" -- I (for one) would very much appreciate it if you all could all stick to the topic of the thread -- 

And leave your sour-grapes, acid-stomach, belly-aching somewhere other than here. 

Perhaps you would like to originate your own special thread for your endless debates and complaints ad nauseum....? 

And I will Thank You to just leave the rest of us somewhat-more-peaceful souls to further pursue the topic of this thread....

Just sayin' ....


----------



## Chromejob

The Lock Thread needle is creeping to the right, once again. Back on topic, please.


----------



## Arthur

Correct, the more off topic and more MKII business model bashing this thread becomes, the closer it gets to " thread Locked". 
If someone wants to discuss things not related to second stage preorder, please start a new thread, don't jeopardize this one.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

Arthur said:


> Correct, the more off topic and more MKII business model bashing this thread becomes, the closer it gets to " thread Locked".


So...how many of the plankholders are ordering a 2nd Key West? I originally thought I might (to have one white and one black), but now I'm leaning toward just sticking with one in black. How about you other plankholders?


----------



## White Tuna

BigHaole said:


> So...how many of the plankholders are ordering a 2nd Key West? I originally thought I might (to have one white and one black), but now I'm leaning toward just sticking with one in black. How about you other plankholders?


I have got 2 planks when they first came out. I wanted one in each dial. I just made my second payment this week.

I would have earlier but I have a year old house I am trying to fill with bigger crap than watches.

It is good to know that there are people out there that spend more time worrying about my pre-orders than I do. That is the kind of commie, nanny state, stuff I guess they think we are lacking in this country.


----------



## Arthur

I only ordered one. White dial is what I'm ordering. I have a Rolex 16750' so that satisfies my Black dial needs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

White Tuna said:


> I have got 2 planks when they first came out. I wanted one in each dial. I just made my second payment this week.
> 
> I would have earlier but I have a year old house I am trying to fill with bigger crap than watches.
> 
> It is good to know that there are people out there that spend more time worrying about my pre-orders than I do. That is the kind of commie, nanny state, stuff I guess they think we are lacking in this country.


Is Bill sending out emails for 2nd payment sporadically? Also, do you need to know the dial and bezel choice with second payment? I'm not a plank-ER but did get in on the first wave of general orders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

gnome666 said:


> Is Bill sending out emails for 2nd payment sporadically? Also, do you need to know the dial and bezel choice with second payment? I'm not a plank-ER but did get in on the first wave of general orders.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do not have to pick the setup you want. I do not think you can pick what you want. This was just the balance of what I owed.

I do not think your second payment is due yet. I received my email for my balance the same time the email came out announcing the general order. Good luck.


----------



## BigHaole

I believe 2nd payment is due by end of January, so time is running out. You can put in requests for a serial number, but actual choice of dial is done when you send in your shipping payment, later.


----------



## White Tuna

BigHaole said:


> I believe 2nd payment is due by end of January, so time is running out. You can put in requests for a serial number, but actual choice of dial is done when you send in your shipping payment, later.


But that is only for plank holders...I do not think this applies for general order. The general order email should clarify this though. I am pretty certain GO's do not get to select numbers.


----------



## BigHaole

Yes, only for plank holders (or more specifically, I only know what the situation is for plank holders, which is what I reported). I do not know what the situation will be for GOs.


----------



## Pentameter

From the Key West email:


Second half of payment plus S&H due at time final order is placed
Out (sp) current estimate is that final model selection will take place during the second half of 2015.


----------



## gwold

*Re: Key West*

Latest update from MkII is that there may be a change in the GO process.


----------



## mlb212

gwold said:


> Latest update from MkII is that there may be a change in the GO process.


Huh?

"We are exploring option to make the purchasing of the slots less hectic and more enjoyable while keeping the e-commerce platform that we have now."

Like what for instance?


----------



## Chromejob

I believe the 5-6 month delivery was for Nassau and other in-production models.

Forum projects are different. And frankly, every forum project I've seen (Mk II, Steinhart) have required some sign-up process, design delays, and delayed production depending on custom parts and designs. Comparing in-production models with custom, limited edition forum projects is naive and misleading. The snarking has run out of any charm it once had. IMHO it's time to start policing the forum. 


// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## Yellowdrive

I wish I could have my wife recount the ridiculous state I was in both before the November pre-order (anger, despair, hopelessness...) and after I secured a spot (unbridled joy, a sense of purpose, hope for a better tomorrow...). I kid, but not really. I've missed out on some amazing pieces from Bill in the past and have since learned to be patient if I want to participate in these projects. It's worth it; no question.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Greetings folks,

Allow me to echo what my good friend JohnF stickied on this forum a few years ago here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/please-read-before-posting-everyone-means-you-482790.html

"I am laying down a couple of ground rules for the future:

1) this forum is for discussion of Bill Yao's watches, his design philosophy, MKII as a watch company, but it is *NOT *a forum for discussion/speculation about Bill's business plans or philosophy, discussion/complaints about delays and delivery dates. Bill set up this forum to give people a place to discuss the watches, not to provide a forum for criticism of how he runs his business.

2) If you have a customer service issue that you are not able to resolve with Bill, take it up with me (PM me here). I am not Bill's customer service representative, do not earn a cent doing this (not even freebies!), and you will be amazed how short my temper might be if you don't listen to me telling you to get in touch with Bill via the website if you have a customer service problem. Don't come to me if you're not happy: I'm not willing to even try to do that. I will be moderately willing to resolve communications problems, but if you think that I will listen to anyone complaining that Bill hasn't answered his email sent 12 minutes ago, you've got another thing coming.

3) Just in case people haven't read this before: no sales and no want to buy in the forums. We have PM, private mail, just for this purpose. I will delete any such threads at my discretion.

I willing be posting a longer take on independent watchmakers when I have a moment or two to help people understand what it means to be one and what it means to buy a watch from one.

Thank you for your attention to this. This is not a democracy, this is not a free-speech forum, this is a benevolent dictatorship. These are straight-forward rules for how this forum will work (and I have Bill's backing on this)."

I've had to liberally prune this thread to bring it back into compliance. If you can't respect the above guidelines and keep this thread on topic I'll assume you're here to Troll and I will take appropriate action.

It's up to you.

Bo


----------



## White Tuna

Thank you CMSgt Bo. I noticed JohnF was no longer listed as a mod here and did not know who to contact. I am PMing you.


----------



## Pentameter

*Re: Key West*



gwold said:


> Latest update from MkII is that there may be a change in the GO process.


this is 2nd stage pre-order, not GO


----------



## jh9t

haven't checked in here for a while.
My 10/13/2015 2nd stage pre-order is still showing "1.1 Awaiting Scheduling", is this same for others in on the 2nd stage pre-order?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

jh9t said:


> haven't checked in here for a while.
> My 10/13/2015 2nd stage pre-order is still showing "1.1 Awaiting Scheduling", is this same for others in on the 2nd stage pre-order?


My order indicates the same as yours.....No Worries.


----------



## Chromejob

Thank you, Master Blaster.


// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## Pentameter

post on change to the pre-order process is up:

2015-02-03: Project GMT Pre-order

This is what we are going to try for this next round. Whether we continue with this format or return to the standard format will depend upon how this round goes. We are trying out this alternative format because of the feedback from disappointed customers about the limitations of the cart system. Its worth mentioning again that this is a limitation of most of the shopping cart systems out there. This is something that I figured out to try to make the process more pleasant. If it causes more confusion that it solves we will have to return to the "scrum" method instead.
Here are the changes:


We will select people via the mailing list. Essentially this will be done at random. (Sign-up instructions to follow below)
We will set the price of the Project GMT at $999,999.99 (not the real price, obviously). This is designed so that only the people that are selected will be able to order (see next).
We will send a coupon code to those customers that are selected that will reduce the price down to the actual price. The customers will have 7 days to use the coupon code, after which it will expire automatically and a new person will be selected from the remaining emails we have on record. If for whatever reason you do not use the coupon code in time you will have to try your luck again in the next round, the reservation will not be held or rolled-over under any circumstances.
The cut-off time to submit your email address for this latest round will be Friday Feb. 6th. For those of you that have signed up already I will be sending you this message via email to confirm that you are on the list.
MSRP will be increased by $200 to $1,595. This only applies to pre-orders from this date forward. This is NOT retro-active. If you placed your pre-order before Feb. 2015 your price will stay the same at $1,395
Please submit your email address here:
Email List Sign-Up


Click "Notify Me"
Type in your email address
Click "Submit"

###

So it will now be a "random" process&#8230; well if my vote counts for anything, I much prefer the previous method.


----------



## STEELINOX

Done and sent !
Thanks !


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## mlb212

I believe this means anybody can buy a Key West for $999,999.99 without the coupon?


----------



## Pentameter

haha, yeah I suppose so


----------



## Xding

200 increase? I can understand the Swiss franc thing. But why only new orders? Is not like the watch ordered before Feb has been made. If so, I can understand since the cost is fixed. Why should the new orders pay for the cost increase for the orders in Nov and Dec. Not fair!


----------



## Chromejob

Pentameter said:


> So it will now be a "random" process&#8230; well if my vote counts for anything, I much prefer the previous method.


Based on all the anecdotes, the previous rounds were pretty damn random. Lots more frustration, too.

If it helps, this is similar to how the Kingston GO that I bought from worked. Instead of a bunch of us slamming the server trying to get our order in, we could all log on, place the order, and had a reasonable amount of time.

// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## Xding

I think this new method works given that bill limit the total registration number no more than the production unit and only accept new registration when there are people dropped.


----------



## Dragoon

Bill also increased the Kingston prices by a few hundred each time a new order series was started. So, plankowners pre orders were $xxx. Pre orders but not plankholders were xxx +$200 or so and they could purchase the Plank option for $200 extra. And General orders were a few hundred more than pre order models. And so on and so forth. I dont think it has anything to do with the Swiss Franc increase.



Xding said:


> 200 increase? I can understand the Swiss franc thing. But why only new orders? Is not like the watch ordered before Feb has been made. If so, I can understand since the cost is fixed. Why should the new orders pay for the cost increase for the orders in Nov and Dec. Not fair!


----------



## Xding

Dragoon said:


> Bill also increased the Kingston prices by a few hundred each time a new order series was started. So, plankowners pre orders were $xxx. Pre orders but not plankholders were xxx +$200 or so and they could purchase the Plank option for $200 extra. And General orders were a few hundred more than pre order models. And so on and so forth. I dont think it has anything to do with the Swiss Franc increase.


I am not questioning the plank order price. People are willing to put their money away for such a long time without charging interest deserves a better price period. At in you Kingston example, the price difference between plankorder, preorder and general order is fine. But if you read carefully, we are in the second stage preordering. It is just this stage has been divided by several batches. Bill for sure will make a planning of this second stage preordering about the cost and that planning results a 1395usd MSRP. This increase is definitely caused by the Swiss franc situation (cancel their FX cap with euro, thus franc skyrocket). I can totally understand the total cost of this second stage pre ordering went up in USD term, as nothing has been made yet. But why ask new orders pay for the increased cost of the Nov Dec batch? Well I guess I will still pay if I got the chance. But then as a company the customer is taking all risks of the company, is not fair!


----------



## rmassony

Xding said:


> I am not questioning the plank order price. People are willing to put their money away for such a long time without charging interest deserves a better price period. At in you Kingston example, the price difference between plankorder, preorder and general order is fine. But if you read carefully, we are in the second stage preordering. It is just this stage has been divided by several batches. Bill for sure will make a planning of this second stage preordering about the cost and that planning results a 1395usd MSRP. This increase is definitely caused by the Swiss franc situation (cancel their FX cap with euro, thus franc skyrocket). I can totally understand the total cost of this second stage pre ordering went up in USD term, as nothing has been made yet. But why ask new orders pay for the increased cost of the Nov Dec batch? Well I guess I will still pay if I got the chance. But then as a company the customer is taking all risks of the company, is not fair!


First and foremost, this is not a place to speculate on why Bill sets prices as he does.

Even so, prices go up on products all the time, and there's nothing unfair about it. Bill has no obligation to spread costs in any particular way, and he certainly isn't obligated to go back on the agreements he has entered into with those who put down deposits in the 2nd stage pre-order. I'm sure it's frustrating if you tried and failed to get in on the previous iterations of the pre-order, but them's the breaks.

Furthermore, I think price increases are long overdue. Bill should raise his GO prices to match the demand. The price for plank orders may look low in comparison, but those folks end up paying with their patience (often too much for me!). In the end, MKII can serve its hardcore fans through planks and then can sell GO watches at closer to market value (and it doesn't leave tons of money on the table for those who buy just to flip).


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> I believe this means anybody can buy a Key West for $999,999.99 without the coupon?


I will sell you both of mine for that when I get them but it I will need a 50% down payment to hold the spot.



Xding said:


> I am not questioning the plank order price. People are willing to put their money away for such a long time without charging interest deserves a better price period. At in you Kingston example, the price difference between plankorder, preorder and general order is fine. But if you read carefully, we are in the second stage preordering. It is just this stage has been divided by several batches. Bill for sure will make a planning of this second stage preordering about the cost and that planning results a 1395usd MSRP. This increase is definitely caused by the Swiss franc situation (cancel their FX cap with euro, thus franc skyrocket). I can totally understand the total cost of this second stage pre ordering went up in USD term, as nothing has been made yet. But why ask new orders pay for the increased cost of the Nov Dec batch? Well I guess I will still pay if I got the chance. But then as a company the customer is taking all risks of the company, is not fair!


Xding I feel your pain. I will say that I am not a fan of the current ordering system.

I am not sure how many people remember the Kingston pricing. I am not sure I do and some of this may be off by a little:

I believe the original Kingston Plank Kit was $700.

Then came the first General Order (GO) which was more than the plank and had the option to buy the plank kit goodies for an additional $200.

I had looked at the project before this but missed the Plank and first GO.

Then came the general order/phase 3. This was my first purchase and price came to $984.95 NATO strap, shipping and 6 position regulation without the parts kit.

What a lot of people may not know is there was actually an additional GO.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/kingston-general-ordering-599150.html

I got in again on this because the watches were up a while. The cost with the NATO strap, shipping and 6 position regulation came to $1089.95 without any spare parts kit.

The prices on the Kingston also increased as time went on. I regret not getting in on the Kingston plank....but not the cost. I regret not getting the spare parts kit. And not because I have ever needed it....but I just want it. :roll:


----------



## Thieuster

When reading last days' posts, I can not help thinking back: the time that Bill invited us to participate / order a plank-kit GMT. IIRC, it took several days before all spots were taken... Back then, my hair was a lot darker then now. Just to paint the picture: we (plank owners) have to wait a while(...) before Bill can deliver us the watch. And we're rewarded for that.

However, this...


> But then as a company the customer is taking all risks of the company, is not fair!


...can not be serious. Off course it is fair: it is not forced upon you! It's part of a deal and all the small print is spelled out for you before you sign. It is an investment! And believe me, MKII's watch prices outperform the NY Stock Exchange!

When you want the watch so badly, come on in and join us. It's not a scam, it's not a piramide scheme. Bill always delivers what he promesses. When you're talking about 'not fair'... well, it's your free will to participate, when you're not happy with it, it's best you rethink the whole deal. And perhaps you'll decide to move along, leaving MKII for what it is. No problem - that way you'll stay happy and that's worth a lot. Perhaps for you more than the money you'll invest.

On the other hand: it's worth waiting. Believe me!

M.


----------



## Chromejob

Dragoon said:


> Bill also increased the Kingston prices by a few hundred each time a new order series was started. So, plankowners pre orders were $xxx. Pre orders but not plankholders were xxx +$200 or so and they could purchase the Plank option for $200 extra. And General orders were a few hundred more than pre order models. And so on and so forth. I dont think it has anything to do with the Swiss Franc increase.


Minor correction. I don't recall a second pre-order phase after the $700something plank owner kits, can't speak to that. I got in on the GO at a $900something price plus an additional fee for 6-position vice 3-position regulation (well worth it, as my Kingston is still running something like +2-3 seconds a day). Still a remarkable bargain considering the current fair market price for slightly used Kingstons.

In any consideration, we ought to bear in mind that the Key West is more watch for your money with the 24hr complication. The PMWF limited edition Graywater (24hr, date complications) ran roughly $1500. Like the Key West it combines existing production model parts with custom parts.



Xding said:


> .... People are willing to put their money away for such a long time without charging interest deserves a better price period. ...But then as a company the customer is taking all risks of the company, is not fair!


I'm not trying to pick on you, but want to clarify some things.

The "interest" on the very early investment can be correlated to resale value on a mint or like new limited edition watch. In the case of Kingstons, the "return rate" on Plank Owner kits was better than 300%. You will not find a conventional, legal investment opportunity that practically guarantees that. I bought extra Kingston for resale/investment, sat on my hands after all the orders were fulfilled, and feel comfortable in saying that I still could expect a 200% return on my GO purchase price if and when I sell it on. Or ... I'm keeping it for my daughter as a graduation present, and feel somewhat confident that if she sells it rather than keeps it, it will still be worth more than I paid for it.

The customer is not taking all the risk. The watch maker is investing many many man hours of research, design, quality control, etc. in developing a custom limited edition watch. People make a big deal of the price of Rolexes, but the counter argument is that Rolex has huge R&D and manufacturing expenditures, the fruits of which are evident in every watch they sell. Also, Mk II offers a refund of plank and pre-order deposits up until roughly the time the buyer's watch is being made. Not a lot of risk there, considering the return on investment in material goods, or resale value.

I appreciate your feelings, this kind of expenditure and investment is not for everybody, and not for everyone's personal budget. You're fair in assessing that perhaps this kind of watch purchase isn't right for you. But your argument that it's "not fair" is subjective and unreasonable. No one's forcing you to buy this watch, no one's putting barriers to buying this watch that are particular to you.

[edit] added reply to Xding


----------



## Xding

All right. I will not arguing with you as it will go back to the point of the business mode of selling something you don't have yet.


----------



## White Tuna

Xding said:


> All right. I will not arguing with you as it will go back to the point of the business mode of selling something you don't have yet.


People say this like it is unusual and means something. It happens all the time. From a fast food joint to new homes.

Here....buy a home that is not even built yet with money you do not even have yet:

Pimmit Hills | Merion Homes


----------



## Chromejob

Xding said:


> All right. I will not arguing with you as it will go back to the point of the business mode of selling something you don't have yet.


In STAR WARS parlance, "These aren't the droids you're looking for."

You may think this is an argument with merit, but IMHO it really is just the last resort of "sour grapes." As White Tuna has pointed out, it's a common sales model. For high end products, it's par for the course to make a down payment, and perhaps guarantee financing or full payment. Examples include home building, high end tailors, custom car coaches, expensive jewelry, haute couture clothing, private banquets,... the list goes on and on. If you've never encountered this, trust in us who have.

Correction: sales, NOT business. My foul, five yard penalty.


----------



## mrklabb

I feel bad about the price increase for those who tried to get in on other pre order rounds. With that said I bet the watch is worth it!


----------



## gnome666

How come all these threads seem to end up as "complain about MKII business model" threads? Seriously....everyone is entitled to their opinion. There's no problem with posting your thoughts about things, and that you would rather have things a different way, but there's no reason to keep on harping about the same thing over and over again. If one doesn't want to wait 1, 2, 3 years for a watch, no ones putting a gun to your head and forcing you to out down the deposit. If you want to complain and deride MKII, again, more power to you. But take it somewhere else. Majority of us here are fans, owners, hopeful owners, or here to get educated about the brand, the models, etc. frankly, I'm tired of checking this thread to see what the updates to the thread and the ordering process are, and read through some vitriol about Bill and MKII. Sorry for the rant, and this isn't directed at any one particular poster, but I've noticed these kinds of threads steadily increasing since I've been visiting this subforum.

Now, let's get back to posting pictures of watches and talking about design choices and movements and straps. CHEERS!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

mrklabb said:


> I feel bad about the price increase for those who tried to get in on other pre order rounds. ...


*I* don't.










mrklabb said:


> .......With that said I bet the watch is worth it!


|>|> Ab-so-freakin'-lutely! :-!

FWIW, I entered into the November pre-order, with the idea that I would test it out, to see how bad it *Actually* was -- I did all the things that others wisely suggested, I was already logged into my e-Boutique account at MKII, had my CC info on hand and readliy available, etc. To my surprise I was able to complete the order without any problems!

And this from a geographic location that has Internet access speeds so *slow* that it is graded lower than some third-world countries.

What the hey? I already had the go-ahead to place the order and spend based on the CFO's consent.... I knew I was going to be ordering one anyway... So I got lined up early and I am glad I did. Based on my personal experience with the 'old way', I really fail to see what so many were *****ing so vigorously about. Based on what I experienced, I really believe that if you had your ducks lined up properly, it was a snap - No Problems.

Now that Bill and MKII has modified the ordering scheme, perhaps those who found themselves 'left out' previously will have a better opportunity to purchase one - I hope so.

But I also wonder 'what else' the next round of 'complaints and whining' will include?? :-| I guess I'll have to stay tuned..... Or *Not*. ;-)

On the issue of pricing....The only thing any buyer has to decide is whether the posted price is worth it to them or not. That's all - This isn't a street vendor's market where you get to haggle or complain about the price, and get the merchant to relent and give a lower price. The only way you can put any pressure on the merchant is to not buy at that price.

There it is. It is time to 'fish or cut bait' -- Put up or shut up. :rodekaart

I am sorry if this seems too harsh for you or hurts someone's feelings. But that is the way it is.

:think: Bill has underpriced many of his products for many years now, at least, according to my opinion.

I say, "Good for you, MKII." :-!

:think: It's time to bring the real new price in line with the worth or value of the superb quality watches being produced and offered for sale.

My two cents....


----------



## White Tuna

I agree that the process is frustrating. Random drop, small amount of pieces. I would throw a monitor into a wall.


----------



## Elf1962

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *I* don't.
> View attachment 2853930
> 
> 
> |>|> Ab-so-freakin'-lutely! :-!
> 
> FWIW, I entered into the November pre-order, with the idea that I would test it out, to see how bad it *Actually* was -- I did all the things that others wisely suggested, I was already logged into my e-Boutique account at MKII, had my CC info on hand and readliy available, etc. To my surprise I was able to complete the order without any problems!
> 
> **DITTO my November experience


----------



## Arthur

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *I* don't.
> View attachment 2853930
> 
> 
> |>|> Ab-so-freakin'-lutely! :-!
> 
> FWIW, I entered into the November pre-order, with the idea that I would test it out, to see how bad it *Actually* was -- I did all the things that others wisely suggested, I was already logged into my e-Boutique account at MKII, had my CC info on hand and readliy available, etc. To my surprise I was able to complete the order without any problems!
> 
> And this from a geographic location that has Internet access speeds so *slow* that it is graded lower than some third-world countries.
> 
> What the hey? I already had the go-ahead to place the order and spend based on the CFO's consent.... I knew I was going to be ordering one anyway... So I got lined up early and I am glad I did. Based on my personal experience with the 'old way', I really fail to see what so many were *****ing so vigorously about. Based on what I experienced, I really believe that if you had your ducks lined up properly, it was a snap - No Problems.
> 
> Now that Bill and MKII has modified the ordering scheme, perhaps those who found themselves 'left out' previously will have a better opportunity to purchase one - I hope so.
> 
> But I also wonder 'what else' the next round of 'complaints and whining' will include?? :-| I guess I'll have to stay tuned..... Or *Not*. ;-)
> 
> On the issue of pricing....The only thing any buyer has to decide is whether the posted price is worth it to them or not. That's all - This isn't a street vendor's market where you get to haggle or complain about the price, and get the merchant to relent and give a lower price. The only way you can put any pressure on the merchant is to not buy at that price.
> 
> There it is. It is time to 'fish or cut bait' -- Put up or shut up. :rodekaart
> 
> I am sorry if this seems too harsh for you or hurts someone's feelings. But that is the way it is.
> 
> :think: Bill has underpriced many of his products for many years now, at least, according to my opinion.
> 
> I say, "Good for you, MKII." :-!
> 
> :think: It's time to bring the real new price in line with the worth or value of the superb quality watches being produced and offered for sale.
> 
> My two cents....


My 2 cents exactly. This is a very simple equation, you want the watch, you can afford the watch, you order the watch.Period, end of story. If you can't or aren't interested in fulfilling those three criteria, then why stay around here bellyaching? Go do something constructive.

Prices of good go up all the time, it's business. I don't believe for one minute Bill saw the amount of activity and buzz over the GMT and arbitrarily decided, "I think I'll just increase the price of the watch 20% every time we have another order phase. I believe that he is factoring in all of the increases in material, shipping, final assembly, etc. All of which have gone up since the inception of the Key West. But be that as it may, it's his company, and it's his decision to set the prices wherever he choses, and for whatever reason he choses. If folks don't believe that the watch is a good value for the price, then it's their decision to step away. As was said, no one is holding a gun to your head and forcing you to hit the buy button.

My final thought, I've said this in the past, on other threads, and I'll say it again, if you folks who are determined to discuss MKII's business practices on this and other threads, don't take the advice of those of us who have seen it happen and stop discussing anything and everything about Bill's and MKII's business practice, don't be surprised to see Big Bad John stop by here and lock down or delete this thread. keep pushing the boundaries and it will happen. If you don't understand the parameters of the Official forums which are paid for by the companies and set their own rules, you need to scroll up to the top to the stickies and read John F's post *"Please read before posting! Everyone! This means you"! *


----------



## Xding

I stand for what I said in my previous post. And I did not invite u guys arguing about the business model. I said I have opinion about this. Again I am not discussing the business model here. In nowhere in my post I questioned the quality of the watch and the price for each stage ordering. And I assure you I got enough to buy the watch anytime, and I will. I have mine issue that it is not fair to ask some of the customers to pay for others while they are in the same batch and buying the same thing just because there was a problematic ordering process and unfortunately the price for building the complete batch went up especially when the production and sourcing has not started yet. End.


----------



## White Tuna

Fair?


----------



## STEELINOX

White Tuna said:


> Fair?


Of course it's "fair" as there is no other option !

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## STEELINOX

!


----------



## mlb212

Best thing my dad ever taught me was that life isn't fair. Luckily he taught me that early in life.


----------



## White Tuna

I really do not care about fair. I know the process is frustrating so I try to understand that when people voice their displeasure.


----------



## Elf1962

Have any of you considered the idea that of the remaining 200+ (approximation) Key West slots stacked next to the names on the waiting list may show that there are less names on the list than watches? Only Mr.Yao knows this for sure but if so then he knows that "currently" everyone will receive a Key West if they want one. Apparently even the highly coveted Kingston had a few pieces remaining for General Sale after all orders on its lists were filled. Only wish I knew of MKII back then.


----------



## gwold

Xding said:


> I have mine issue that it is not fair to ask some of the customers to pay for others while they are in the same batch and buying the same thing ...


There's at least one other way to understand the recent price increase: Bill is riding the demand curve that's so clearly evident by the experience of initial ordering process.

No one's being asked to pay for another's watch. Each of us is paying for our own.


----------



## MHe225

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ... I entered into the November pre-order ... I did all the things that others wisely suggested, I was already logged into my e-Boutique account at MKII, had my CC info on hand and readliy available, etc. To my surprise I was able to complete the order without any problems!....


Same here, only difference, I used PayPal. Had already logged on to that account too. Successfully dropped the KW in my shopping basket, selected PP, clicked "pay" and got the message that the watch was no longer available. It was only 57 seconds after ordering opened. 
Quite frustrating, I must say :-|

I did share my experience with Mr. Yao and found out that several more had shared near identical stories. I guess that is what has prompted the change in the ordering process. 
I do applaud Mr. Yao for his efforts to please as many as possible |>


----------



## mrklabb

MHe225 said:


> Same here, only difference, I used PayPal. Had already logged on to that account too. Successfully dropped the KW in my shopping basket, selected PP, clicked "pay" and got the message that the watch was no longer available. It was only 57 seconds after ordering opened.
> Quite frustrating, I must say :-|
> 
> I did share my experience with Mr. Yao and found out that several more had shared near identical stories. I guess that is what has prompted the change in the ordering process.
> I do applaud Mr. Yao for his efforts to please as many as possible |>


I had same issue on first run with PayPal... Learned my lesson and had cc ready and got in easily the second time.


----------



## Plat0

MKII lottery! 

If I won the latest powerball (almost 450 mil) I would buy up all the MKIIs within reach. LoL


----------



## mlb212

Any news on the lottery yet? Has anybody been informed about winning a coupon?


----------



## STEELINOX

Nothing heard from San Diego...


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## supersmitty

Nothing yet... Just this old grubby thing


----------



## eXis10z

Plat0 said:


> MKII lottery!
> 
> If I won the latest powerball (almost 450 mil) I would buy up all the MKIIs within reach. LoL


I would think with 450mil you will look further up the horological ladder.


----------



## Plat0

eXis10z said:


> I would think with 450mil you will look further up the horological ladder.


You'd think huh?

I'm not into the super expensive watches. At one point I was but I am no longer. Lottery winnings would feed my other hobbies (cars, motorcycles and guns).


----------



## gouverneur

Apologies for asking questions that may have been answered earlier in the thread, but I poked around and didn't see these addressed on the MKII page or in this thread -- (1) do people in the second-stage pre-order still have the ability to select what type of dial/bezel color/gilt or non-gilt hands they want? The pictures suggest all options are out there but are they all the same cost? (2) was there a final decision on the special caseback for the first 200 watches, and what's the current count on how many of those have been taken? We appear to be 5 months into the preordering so if it's 25 watches a month, it sounds like perhaps up to 125 of the 200 with the special caseback are already spoken for.


----------



## financ

*Project GMT: Feb Pre-order*

*February 18, 2015 By admin*
The customers for the Project GMT ordering have been selected. Customers were basically selected at random. The emails will be going out today, Feb. 18 at 7 pm Eastern Standard Time. Please check your SPAM folders as well as your Inbox's. There are two emails going out:
1) An email with a coupon code for those that were selected for the opportunity to order (but no one is under any obligation to do so)
2) Everyone else on the list will receive a "sorry" email just to let you know that we will keep you in the running for future rounds
The codes for this group expire on Feb. 25th so if there are any slots left we will send out another round of emails at the end Feb. Otherwise we will run another round in March.
Thanks for everyone's patience. Structuring this round and getting all of the testing completed took an entire brain frying day. For all that work I sincerely hope this works out for the best for everyone!

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/2015/02/project-gmt-feb-pre-order/


----------



## NewHaven23




----------



## Maxy

NewHaven23 said:


>


+ 1


----------



## mlb212

Maxy said:


> + 1


Did anybody get in?


----------



## gwold

mlb212 said:


> Did anybody get in?


I got the apology.


----------



## sriracha

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersmitty

Sigh... No soup for me


----------



## jsbx1

Negative...:-(


----------



## STEELINOX

I dint make the cut !


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## Pentameter

got the apology / better luck next time email

I definitely don't like a completely random system like this.


----------



## Chromejob

gouverneur said:


> Apologies for asking questions that may have been answered earlier in the thread, but I poked around and didn't see these addressed on the MKII page or in this thread -- (1) do people in the second-stage pre-order still have the ability to select what type of dial/bezel color/gilt or non-gilt hands they want? The pictures suggest all options are out there but are they all the same cost? (2) was there a final decision on the special caseback for the first 200 watches, and what's the current count on how many of those have been taken? We appear to be 5 months into the preordering so if it's 25 watches a month, it sounds like perhaps up to 125 of the 200 with the special caseback are already spoken for.


I believe special case backs are still up for orders. We skipped a couple of months IIRC.

Bezel and dial options can be made later. No different cost.

// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## mlb212

Pentameter said:


> got the apology / better luck next time email
> 
> I definitely don't like a completely random system like this.


I don't like systems that reward people with several email accounts or incentivize people to set-up several email accounts to improve their odds.


----------



## Xding

I hope bill makes a cut off of new registers


----------



## Chromejob

mlb212 said:


> I don't like systems that reward people with several email accounts or incentivize people to set-up several email accounts to improve their odds.


That won't work as well as you might think. Multiple pre-orders using the same credit card billing name would be immediately apparent.

// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## mlb212

Chromejob said:


> That won't work as well as you might think. Multiple pre-orders using the same credit card billing name would be immediately apparent.
> //


Agreed, but it might help increase your chances of winning a spot.


----------



## curt941

I got the apology email as well.

Keep getting apologies for my 2 LRRP's that have been in service for over 1 year....can't wait to sell those when they get back to me.

MKII makes amazing watches, no doubt about that, but they need to speed up the process.


----------



## Maxy

curt941 said:


> I got the apology email as well.
> 
> Keep getting apologies for my 2 LRRP's that have been in service for over 1 year....can't wait to sell those when they get back to me.
> 
> MKII makes amazing watches, no doubt about that, but they need to speed up the process.


Your watches in service for over a year?


----------



## Xding

Why I am not surprised.


----------



## supersmitty

curt941 said:


> I got the apology email as well.
> 
> Keep getting apologies for my 2 LRRP's that have been in service for over 1 year....can't wait to sell those when they get back to me.
> 
> MKII makes amazing watches, no doubt about that, but they need to speed up the process.


Where are they being serviced? MWWC? Or does Bill have them?


----------



## mrklabb

curt941 said:


> I got the apology email as well.
> 
> Keep getting apologies for my 2 LRRP's that have been in service for over 1 year....can't wait to sell those when they get back to me.
> 
> MKII makes amazing watches, no doubt about that, but they need to speed up the process.


Sounds like my dealings with BMW. Both locally and nationally they(BMW) are the most incompetent and unprofessional company I have dealt with.


----------



## bompi

I got the mail _with_ the coupon code. I'm pretty glad since I wasn't really optimistic (I never win lotteries).
Now, I can wait serenely 
[I already know which strap I'll put on the KW].


----------



## sriracha

I'm actually glad I didn't get in. I didn't realize it's now $1600 on a watch that started at $1200. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsbx1

bompi said:


> I got the mail _with_ the coupon code. I'm pretty glad since I wasn't really optimistic (I never win lotteries).
> Now, I can wait serenely
> [I already know which strap I'll put on the KW].


Congratulations!!

Tony

Ps. Which strap have you chosen?


----------



## Knoc

Got dusted on this as well.


----------



## heebs

Aplogies mixed with disappointment and an overall sense of relief about not having to cough up the cash on another watch. Especially with the U.S.-CAD exchange rate rate taking an additional 25% bite.


----------



## gouverneur

Just based on the rate of responses here (of course, self-selection bias, blah blah blah), it seems like demand is pretty steadily outstripping supply. I have to admit I hadn't seen the mockups of this project but now that I saw the 6 options I have transcended into full-blown desire for this piece. Will be joining you guys in the lottery pool starting next month, excited to see what happens!


----------



## bompi

jsbx1 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Tony
> 
> Ps. Which strap have you chosen?


A kangaroo leather NATO (here). I already wear one currently and it's thin and comfortable.
It should fit nicely.


----------



## bompi

sriracha said:


> I'm actually glad I didn't get in. I didn't realize it's now $1600 on a watch that started at $1200.


I guess a significant part of the increase is due to the exchange rate variations ?

Usually, I'm thinking in particular about the Kingston project, the price is worth it.
And if ever the final result doesn't suit you, there still are many people interested in getting a nice watch.
In my case, weird as it may sound, I prefered the Nassau to the Kingston and I sold the latter in a couple of days.


----------



## White Tuna

I have never seen a Nassau in person but I wear a Kingston daily. I could easily see someone prefer the Nassau to the Kingston. I know there are more than a few people who really just do not like gold and the Nassau seems much more of a tool watch. 

I think there is a place for both.


----------



## oca_9i

Received coupon code recently, order placed and confirmation email received.

Tks Bill.


----------



## MHe225

I did share my frustrating experience(s) here:



MHe225 said:


> Same here, only difference, I used PayPal. Had already logged on to that account too. Successfully dropped the KW in my shopping basket, selected PP, clicked "pay" and got the message that the watch was no longer available. It was only 57 seconds after ordering opened. Quite frustrating, I must say :-|


That was my 2nd successive failure to secure one. Then, Wednesday checking my e-mails, I spot one from MKII Watches; bracing for yet another disappointment, I find the personalized coupon-code and ordering instructions and less than 5 minutes later, $$ have left my PP account and the MKII confirmation e-mail is in. Thank you so much, Mr. Yao |>

I was hesitant to post this, as I don't want to rub salt in the wounds of those less lucky. I really hope that all who want a Key West will indeed be able to secure one. 
Good luck to you all.


----------



## STEELINOX

MHe225 said:


> I did share my frustrating experience(s) here:
> 
> That was my 2nd successive failure to secure one. Then, Wednesday checking my e-mails, I spot one from MKII Watches; bracing for yet another disappointment, I find the personalized coupon-code and ordering instructions and less than 5 minutes later, $$ have left my PP account and the MKII confirmation e-mail is in. Thank you so much, Mr. Yao |>
> 
> I was hesitant to post this, as I don't want to rub salt in the wounds of those less lucky. I really hope that all who want a Key West will indeed be able to secure one.
> Good luck to you all.


Positive outcomes are always welcome 

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## gouverneur

Thanks for the answers!

In reviewing Bill's news announcements, it seems there were rounds in Oct., Nov., (skipping December), Jan., and Feb. -- so 100 of the 200 special casebacks are spoken for, in theory, yes?

That gives us March - June (assuming no other skip) to get in on the initial 200.



Chromejob said:


> I believe special case backs are still up for orders. We skipped a couple of months IIRC.
> 
> Bezel and dial options can be made later. No different cost.
> 
> // Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## Uly

gouverneur said:


> In reviewing Bill's news announcements, it seems there were rounds in Oct., Nov., (skipping December), Jan., and Feb. -- so 100 of the 200 special casebacks are spoken for, in theory, yes?
> 
> That gives us March - June (assuming no other skip) to get in on the initial 200.


Are the previously filled plank orders included in the 200 number?

I also had a couple of failed attempts in the early rounds despite being logged into everything ahead of time. 
However, I was also fortune this time to receive a code. Best of luck to all the others waiting patiently!


----------



## Chromejob

No. Go back a few months to Bill's announcement, the first 200 of this second stage preorder have the special caseback. 


// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## gouverneur

I'm excited for the next preorder lottery--have decided I'm going to try to get one of these for my dad so we'll have a father/son pair of MKIIs (he the Key West, me the Nassau). Hopefully the notification shows up in the next few days!


----------



## mlb212

The website says another email has been sent today (02-27-2015)...


----------



## Maxy

Do we have 300 people following this thread? Who else is getting the coupons; didn't see even 5 folks from last lottery and not much today either.


----------



## cybercat

Maybe following but not posting? Don't think I've posted in _this _ thread before (usually "what Mk II are you wearing"), but I check in & read it 2 or 3 times every day...


----------



## Pentameter

I think maybe this update wasn't a NEW round of 25 emails, but perhaps any that didn't redeem their codes from the ones that went out last week, were sent out today.


----------



## Maxy

Pentameter said:


> I think maybe this update wasn't a NEW round of 25 emails, but perhaps any that didn't redeem their codes from the ones that went out last week, were sent out today.


I realized this and for me the worrying factor is there will be lots of folks who just entered emails on MKII site for their watches and now Bill is wasting his time by sending emails to such folks and then waiting till their codes expire and then send out 2nd round of that remaining 25. It just keeps adding to the timeline. It may take 2-3 times sending emails to get the real 25 folks to register which inturn takes minimum 3 weeks or a month for just 1 round of 25 spots.

Just imagine, how long would it take to reach 300 spots in this way. This is just ordering part, am not even talking about the delays from Bill's side in making these orders.


----------



## Chromejob

The reason for the tweaking of the pre-order process is to leave more time to make watches.


----------



## Dragoon

I doubt the process of producing the watches and obtaining 300 participants have any relationship to the time period either is completed.

Lets be blunt. Bill could get the remainder of the 300 in a weeks time if that is what he wanted to do. Maybe less.

So, I dont think Bill is holding out on any phase of the production process until the roster if completed with the "300".

Like most MKII projects .... it will be virtually sold out prior to completion of production. Fantastic deal for a hand produced watch from the ground up on such a rare and iconic design.

Not sure why I stated 'virtually" sold out. It will be completely sold out unless there are some general order pieces available down the road.



Maxy said:


> I realized this and for me the worrying factor is there will be lots of folks who just entered emails on MKII site for their watches and now Bill is wasting his time by sending emails to such folks and then waiting till their codes expire and then send out 2nd round of that remaining 25. It just keeps adding to the timeline. It may take 2-3 times sending emails to get the real 25 folks to register which inturn takes minimum 3 weeks or a month for just 1 round of 25 spots.
> 
> Just imagine, how long would it take to reach 300 spots in this way. This is just ordering part, am not even talking about the delays from Bill's side in making these orders.


----------



## mlb212

Anybody get an email around 7PM today?


----------



## Knoc

Got an email here.


----------



## Xding

Knoc said:


> Got an email here.


Really? Got nothing. What the Mail says?


----------



## Pentameter

did another round of emails go out? When the Feb. emails went out, those of us who weren't selected still got an email saying sorry, you didn't make this round, maybe next time. I received no such email this time.

they need to go back to the scrum system. This one is way worse.


----------



## Xding

I don't understand why they can not just have a cut off time for the registration. And open the ordering for everybody that is registered. Then you have a limited time to pay. If you don't pay, you are out. If there are spot left after this, the registration starts again. The delivery sequence of the watch can follow the registration time.


----------



## Xding

This new process I less transparent and disappointing. As fan and intended buyer for years, this is just not good.


----------



## heebs

I work in a specialized production environment and have been thinking about the new processes that Bill has implemented. This is just speculation and not intended to spark discussion on MkII business practices but rather an observation with regards to production planning. 

We all know that these watches are painstakingly hand assembled with the highest degree of quality and attention to detail, yes? I think we can agree that the limited spots every month are based on what MkII can produce in that time period. That way customers are queued up by the month. Let's say that for 200 watches we have 8 batches of 25 pieces per month. That means that each batch of customers had waited roughly the same amount of time since registering for the pre order to the arrival of their watches. 

In the scramble scenario where 200 spots are sold right away, there is still the same limited capacity for production so this means some customers are going to get their watches earlier and others will have to wait a hypothetical extra 6-8 months. Just a thought.


----------



## Xding

Personally I don't think the problem is the long waiting time of delivery. The disappointment is on the uncertainty and not transparent order process. If it is clear for me that my order is in, I don't care waiting to 6-8 months for the delivery. And as I suggest, the delivery sequence can be based on the time when you are registered on the notification list.


----------



## Dragoon

One way to circumvent the disappointment (uncertainty) is thru participating in the pre order when the projects are in the planning stage. Not only does one benefit from the "plank" swag but also is "guaranteed" an actual piece when they are ready for shipment.

While this may not be helpful in the current situation; it can be helpful in future MKII Projects.

As far as transparency. Bill produces watches and has gone to extra efforts to assist in making them somewhat available to a wider audience than might otherwise might be available to his product thru the lottery. He certainly is making more of an effort than many other artisan boutique cottage industries.

All in all, it is a good problem to have. IT means his product is highly desirable and worth the extra effort to obtain, if you decide you can tolerate the wait.

But, the most foolproof way of obtaining a watch is thru the pre order process. And, since you have been following MKII products for a while I am guessing some of this process is starting to look familiar. Specifically, the part when you do not participate in the pre order and then realize that you really do want a piece and all of a sudden you need to jump thru hoops to get one.

Same thing happened with the Kingston. And the Vantage. And the Quad10...( And the Vantage and Quad10 were available for general orders) ect, ect., ect.

I do not mean any of this in a harsh way but just trying to emphasize that the best foolproof way to get one of these project pieces is thru the pre order process. Sometimes, it ends up being the only way.

If Bill's MKII watches were NOT so good there would NOT be this problem. i guess that means its a good problem.... in a manner of speaking.



Xding said:


> Personally I don't think the problem is the long waiting time of delivery. The disappointment is on the uncertainty and not transparent order process. If it is clear for me that my ord per is in, I don't care waiting to 6-8 months for the delivery. And as I suggest, the delivery sequence can be based on the time when you are registered on the notification list.


----------



## Maxy

Dragoon said:


> One way to circumvent the disappointment (uncertainty) is thru participating in the pre order when the projects are in the planning stage. Not only does one benefit from the "plank" swag but also is "guaranteed" an actual piece when they are ready for shipment.


Yep agree, like those lucky folks from Project 300, who got the plank order spots sometime in 2010. Not everyone is so patient though.


----------



## White Tuna

Maxy said:


> Yep agree, like those lucky folks from Project 300, who got the plank order spots sometime in 2010. Not everyone is so patient though.


I understand that not everyone is so patient. We all have to decide what we think is best for us.


----------



## Dragoon

Yes, the Project 300 is taking a long time in planning/production. While this is not unexpected; when it IS completed you will see a watch that will easily rival or exceed the expectations of all involved.

I would not recommend project participation for those with a "want it now" mentality because that isnt how it works. Also, first time project participants need to understand that these pieces will NOT be released to the public until Bill decides they are "ready" to his satisfaction. Bill is a perfectionist so this is a good thing in many ways.
I would not want it any other way.

The other aspect of this is that many custom,ers are not that familiar with the actual time it can take to produce a custom watch from scratch. THis includes design, sourcing producers, delays during manufacture, qc'ing parts, and actual construction, inspection, and secondary inspection by MKII. The watch industry is NOT known for being a fast moving industry in production for custom pieces or one man production houses.

And, of course with bill and MKII being located in the Philadelphia region this does not put him in the middle of the watch making world in contrast if he lived in Switzerland, Germany, or Hong Kong. All these factors come into play and the results can be quite dramatic in delays due to any of the above factors along with any number of associated or unrelated factors. Part of the package for an amazing watch.

Most participants have a few watches to tide them over while waiting for the amazing project watches from MKII.



Maxy said:


> Yep agree, like those lucky folks from Project 300, who got the plank order spots sometime in 2010. Not everyone is so patient though.


----------



## BigHaole

Dragoon said:


> ...I would not recommend project participation for those with a "want it now" mentality because that isnt how it works. Also, first time project participants need to understand that these pieces will NOT be released to the public until Bill decides they are "ready" to his satisfaction...


I don't know if my problem was "want it now" so much as "want it in the next year or two". But you're absolutely right. Even knowing what to expect, I've still found myself having ups and downs on my excitement level on the project. I'm a plankholder, and I've sent in my second payment, so I'm in this thing. But I'm not nearly as gung ho for it now as I was 3 years ago. I'm hoping when I receive my KeyWest, that my excitement will pop back up, and I'm willing to stay in it to find out. Time will tell!


----------



## Chromejob

I vividly remember when my Kingston arrived. Twas like 20 Christmas mornings all at once. Thing of beauty, wonder to look at, and wear. 

I still get a little shiver of pride knowing that there are only a very few around, relatively. The long wait ends with a truly special watch practically made for us personally. 

I fully expect to feel even more so when I hold the Key West.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think:

I am reminded of a favorite memory from one of those old television programs of the seventies..."Kung Fu"

"....patience, Grasshopper..." (blind Master Po to Kwai Chiang Caine)


----------



## Chromejob

Keye Luke. An original.


----------



## Xding

So the march round is out or not?


----------



## gouverneur

I'm a little confused, will there be a new opportunity to sign up for the mailing list to order the Key West, or was the signup in February the one that Bill will use to draw the next few rounds?

Haven't seen anything in March re a new opportunity to sign up, wondering if I've missed the boat already.


----------



## teejay

I believe there was a deadline last month for submitting your email address.



gouverneur said:


> I'm a little confused, will there be a new opportunity to sign up for the mailing list to order the Key West, or was the signup in February the one that Bill will use to draw the next few rounds?
> 
> Haven't seen anything in March re a new opportunity to sign up, wondering if I've missed the boat already.


----------



## Pentameter

Is anyone else just completely confused now? The Feb. round seemed ok, and even though I wasn't selected, I appreciated getting the email that said "better luck next time". Now this last update to the page that says "March Round going out 19:00 EST" has completely thrown me off. Like, what day is that referring to? Did they go out already? I just don't get it.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:roll:

--(Never Mind)-- :-s

It *is* confusing. Patience.......

If you are in doubt, re-submit your name for email via the submittal process as it has already been outlined.

(If you can figure that out.....) :-s

Maybe someone from MKII will see this confusion and provide clarification....;-)

Good Luck to All...... 

I think the 'scrum system' was actually more transparent.....It worked for me!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Same here. I found it very cryptic. Thinking maybe it was some kind of code that only I didn't comprehend!



Pentameter said:


> Is anyone else just completely confused now? The Feb. round seemed ok, and even though I wasn't selected, I appreciated getting the email that said "better luck next time". Now this last update to the page that says "March Round going out 19:00 EST" has completely thrown me off. Like, what day is that referring to? Did they go out already? I just don't get it.


----------



## Xding

I sent a mail to mkii regarding this. It is totally confusing. Waiting for their response.


----------



## cybercat

Xding said:


> I sent a mail to mkii regarding this. It is totally confusing. Waiting for their response.


Well, Baselworld is March 18th to 26th...

Baselworld 2015

I'd have thought MkII will be there, & so I wouldn't expect a response till they have time to get back from Switzerland, probably the week after.

Hopefully I'm wrong, but I'd also be a little bit wary of re-submitting name/email address (if that's still an option) as someone mentioned a little earlier, as I'd worry that might replace or erase my earlier submission, and therefore put me further down the list if it's in any way based on dates of submission.

I believe this may be a good time to sit patiently and "wait slowly", as they like to say here in Hong Kong. :roll:


----------



## Pentameter

I realize that… but perhaps they should have just suspended all activities until after Basel, so they could focus on that and afterwards be available to troubleshoot anything and answer questions. We're all used to waiting, what's another few weeks to ensure everything is functioning as it should.


----------



## mlb212

I don't think this is the Key West dial but it looks like the Key West date wheel


----------



## Dragoon

It does have 24 hr markings on the dial like what one would expect on a GMT dial. Oh yeah... I guess that dial needs some gilt!!!! :-d





​


mlb212 said:


> I don't think this is the Key West dial but it looks like the Key West date wheel
> 
> View attachment 3330706


----------



## JFingers

Dragoon said:


> It does have 24 hr markings on the dial like what one would expect on a GMT dial. Oh yeah... I guess that dial needs some gilt!!!! :-d
> View attachment 3331034​


I don't expect 24 hr markings on the key west dial, I expect them on the bezel. I wonder if that dial is for the new fulcrum/LRRP gmt that was mentioned a while back... Like that old LRRP that has both the minutes and hours and the small orange gmt hand.

-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

If you go back some months, there's a post of the roulette wheel.

That dial was an LRRP option. One of the two I'd wanted in 2010. This was one of my mockups on the boutique....










The Key West dial will look like the Kingston date gilt dial.


----------



## gnome666

I'll just leave this here too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teejay

*Re: Key West*

Latest update in the e-boutique:

Availability: 2015-03-30: 2nd March Round Email sent 14:00 EST


----------



## Pentameter

*Re: Key West*

so did anyone get EITHER email? Either a "you're in" or "sorry better luck next time" ?

Outside of the first round of this new random lottery system, I haven't received any more "better luck next time" emails. When you get one of those the first time but not after, it makes you feel like the system isn't working, or that somehow your email was removed from the list.


----------



## teejay

*Re: Key West*

I didn't get either email this time.



Pentameter said:


> so did anyone get EITHER email? Either a "you're in" or "sorry better luck next time" ?
> 
> Outside of the first round of this new random lottery system, I haven't received any more "better luck next time" emails. When you get one of those the first time but not after, it makes you feel like the system isn't working, or that somehow your email was removed from the list.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*



Pentameter said:


> so did anyone get EITHER email? Either a "you're in" or "sorry better luck next time" ?
> 
> Outside of the first round of this new random lottery system, I haven't received any more "better luck next time" emails. When you get one of those the first time but not after, it makes you feel like the system isn't working, or that somehow your email was removed from the list.


I am on the general MKII list but not the Key West list and I have received none of these emails.


----------



## eXis10z

*Re: Key West*

Have never receive any emails before. Anyone else did?


----------



## Dragoon

*Re: Key West*

Oh yeah... lots of us received the "sorry better luck next time" email . I have received it twice out of 3 times. Did nt receive any sorry email from late march lottery if it happened.


----------



## cybercat

*Re: Key West*

'
Hmm, I only received one the first time (January?) - nothing since then... :-s


----------



## Darwin

*Re: Key West*

No, I didn't get either email, either!



Pentameter said:


> so did anyone get EITHER email? Either a "you're in" or "sorry better luck next time" ?
> 
> Outside of the first round of this new random lottery system, I haven't received any more "better luck next time" emails. When you get one of those the first time but not after, it makes you feel like the system isn't working, or that somehow your email was removed from the list.


----------



## heebs

*Re: Key West*



Darwin said:


> No, I didn't get either email, either!


Me neither. I only got the first one.


----------



## Maxy

With no luck in emails, looks like I need to save money for $1800-2000 as buying from early flippers is the only realm of possibility for now.


----------



## mlb212

Maxy said:


> With no luck in emails, looks like I need to save money for $1800-2000 as buying from early flippers is the only realm of possibility for now.


Somebody should start a futures market on the Key West


----------



## eXis10z

Just received an email from them. There's a tweak to the ordering system. Check your emails guys.


----------



## TheMeasure

Modified process for ordering 2015-04-07: Project GMT April Round


----------



## Maxy

eXis10z said:


> Just received an email from them. There's a tweak to the ordering system. Check your emails guys.


So, just 12 hour window? If one is traveling or missed out the email, he's lost the opportunity. Getting email hours before the 12 hours doesn't help many. It's fine for people on this thread now. I hope some folks get lucky this time around.


----------



## mrklabb

Start your engines


----------



## STEELINOX

To quote from Top Gun, "I acknowledge that I have been so advised" ...(By MK II, that my email notification, now in "Notify Me" mode, will have a one in "x" chance to be picked as a potential order client...)

#happytogetanemailfromMKIImarketingpeeps


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## curt941

Well, gave it the old college try


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: Key West*

Hope my one and only "sorry" email will be the last one!


----------



## sriracha

*Re: Key West*

This has got to be the most inane ordering system around!


----------



## Maxy

*Re: Key West*



sriracha said:


> This has got to be the most inane ordering system around!


You are in for now 1000 words lecture from fanatics! Good luck


----------



## Darwin

*Re: Key West*

Doh! I misread the email last night and thought this was going live at 7 PM PST not 7 AM... Got my email submitted around 8:30, so am not overly optimistic that I'm going to make the cut in this round.


----------



## gnome666

I can't wait for pictures of partially or fully assembled watches to start popping up. There have been a few leaks on the MKII Instagram account. From what I can surmise, it seems like Bill should have almost all, or close to, of component pieces. I think the only thing I haven't seen is a real life bezel insert pic.....here's to hoping that the next round of ordering brings us that much closer to seeing a real-life product.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

*Re: Key West*



Darwin said:


> Doh! I misread the email last night and thought this was going live at 7 PM PST not 7 AM... Got my email submitted around 8:30, so am not overly optimistic that I'm going to make the cut in this round.


it said names would be chosen at random from those that entered their emails during this time frame, so I don't think it matters when you get it submitted, as long as it's within the timeframe.


----------



## gouverneur

Thoughts on how many limited case back models are left? Seems like there were 3 batches of 25 allocated between October and January, then another 25 in February and perhaps another 25 in March using the order lottery. That would imply 75 (or 3 months remaining) to get a limited case back version, right?

Would appreciate if someone more plugged in could confirm. Thanks!


----------



## financ

gouverneur said:


> Thoughts on how many limited case back models are left? Seems like there were 3 batches of 25 allocated between October and January, then another 25 in February and perhaps another 25 in March using the order lottery. That would imply 75 (or 3 months remaining) to get a limited case back version, right?
> 
> Would appreciate if someone more plugged in could confirm. Thanks!


add 60 plankowners


----------



## gouverneur

Good point, I misunderstood and thought the "first 200" meant the first 200 of this general pre-order, i.e., there would be 260 watches with the special case back. In other words, it sounds like this month is the last month to get the case back, and even then, it's not guaranteed? If there have been 125 pre-order slots sold, and 60 plank owners, then there are only 15 special case backs left. And that means in this April draw only 15 out of the 25 people will get that, and you won't know until you get your watch? That kind of uncertainty makes me nervous.


financ said:


> add 60 plankowners


----------



## curt941

Did you guys get any sort of confirmation email that your "notify me" thing went through?


----------



## Maxy

gouverneur said:


> Good point, I misunderstood and thought the "first 200" meant the first 200 of this general pre-order, i.e., there would be 260 watches with the special case back. In other words, it sounds like this month is the last month to get the case back, and even then, it's not guaranteed? If there have been 125 pre-order slots sold, and 60 plank owners, then there are only 15 special case backs left. And that means in this April draw only 15 out of the 25 people will get that, and you won't know until you get your watch? That kind of uncertainty makes me nervous.


Can someone give me clarity whats the big deal about the caseback? How is different than a regular caseback? Pics?


----------



## gouverneur

I wouldn't mind an explanation either but my general understanding is the first 200 have a case back with some sort of engraving, I'm not sure if there's been a selection of the design yet. The remaining Key Wests will have an unadorned case back akin to the one on the Nassau, which is blank.


Maxy said:


> Can someone give me clarity whats the big deal about the caseback? How is different than a regular caseback? Pics?


----------



## Chromejob

Maxy said:


> Can someone give me clarity whats the big deal about the caseback? How is different than a regular caseback? Pics?


The Kingston, and presumably the KW, have a caseback that's similar to old fashioned Rolex casebacks. Shiny enough you can shave in the morning with it (in dire survival circumstances).

The KW may and probably will have an design on it, alas not the Pan Am globe that the originals featured.

Voila a Kingston caseback for illustrative purposes.


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: Key West*

_ Pre-order 50% Deposit: Project GMT | 2nd Stage Pre-order 
_
_ Availability: 2015-04-09: *Coupon codes have been emailed 

*

_Not to me they haven't......anyone received anything?


----------



## cybercat

'
No, nothing, nada, zilch, rien...
Not even a 'Sorry, better luck next time', which i only got in October. :-(

- how do we check our email's actually got onto the 'Notify Me' list?

'



Chromejob said:


> The Kingston, and presumably the KW, have a caseback that's similar to old fashioned Rolex casebacks. Shiny enough you can shave in the morning with it (in dire survival circumstances).


Hmm, I think if I tried shaving using my caseback as a mirror, it would likely be somewhat remeniscent of a scene from "Sweeney Todd"...









- maybe I'd have more luck using the dial side... :-d


----------



## teejay

Nope. Nothing.


----------



## Darwin

I got my coupon code last night and placed an order this morning  Thanks to ***** for giving me a nudge to proceed... I was dithering as I hadn't *really* expected to be fortunate enough to win a spot this time around. I'm think black gilt with pepsi dial. The non-gilt version looks so nice in the design picture, though... Maybe I should have bought two!


----------



## White Tuna

Maxy said:


> Can someone give me clarity whats the big deal about the caseback? How is different than a regular caseback? Pics?


There is supposed to be a limited edition design which the originals may or may have had:










I think it is a nice touch but not essential in this context to me, though I usually am a fan of a nice case back and outside of watches have a special place in my heart for a butter face.


----------



## gnome666

Darwin said:


> I got my coupon code last night and placed an order this morning  Thanks to ***** for giving me a nudge to proceed... I was dithering as I hadn't *really* expected to be fortunate enough to win a spot this time around. I'm think black gilt with pepsi dial. The non-gilt version looks so nice in the design picture, though... Maybe I should have bought two!


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

THE RANDOM PROCESS HAS WOUNDED MY INNER CHILD!!!!!!11


----------



## curt941

Yeah. Why not just go to the list from 2 or 3 years ago when the initial order and seeing process started and go based on some sort of priory from when you signed up?


----------



## Xding

curt941 said:


> Yeah. Why not just go to the list from 2 or 3 years ago when the initial order and seeing process started and go based on some sort of priory from when you signed up?


Exactly. Finally somebody with some common sense!


----------



## namor

I received the code that expires tonight, but now find myself unable to order the watch. It would seem proper to me to let someone else have the code if they contacted me for it. Or is that somehow taboo?


----------



## STEELINOX

namor said:


> I received the code that expires tonight, but now find myself unable to order the watch. It would seem proper to me to let someone else have the code if they contacted me for it. Or is that somehow taboo?


I would love a chance at your code!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

namor said:


> I received the code that expires tonight, but now find myself unable to order the watch. It would seem proper to me to let someone else have the code if they contacted me for it. Or is that somehow taboo?


Yeah, I second STEELINOX for your code.


----------



## STEELINOX

I'll goya hard currency for that code, send me a pm, commmmmonnnn !


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## MHe225

namor said:


> .... to let someone else have the code ....


Not going to comment on whether you should or shouldn't; there are arguments both ways.

But ..... when I received mine in February, 5 details were listed. #3 read:

_*Your coupon code was uniquely generated for only your use.*_

I've interpreted it as the code only working with the e-mail / account it was sent to. So the code may not work for someone other than you.


----------



## STEELINOX

MHe225 said:


> Not going to comment on whether you should or shouldn't; there are arguments both ways.
> 
> But ..... when I received mine in February, 5 details listed. #3 read:
> 
> _*Your coupon code was uniquely generated for only your use.*_
> 
> I've interpreted it as the code only working with the e-mail / account it was sent to. So the code may not work for someone other than you.


Aaaah nuts :/

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## mlb212

MHe225 said:


> Not going to comment on whether you should or shouldn't; there are arguments both ways.
> 
> But ..... when I received mine in February, 5 details were listed. #3 read:
> 
> _*Your coupon code was uniquely generated for only your use.*_
> 
> I've interpreted it as the code only working with the e-mail / account it was sent to. So the code may not work for someone other than you.


Well, look at you Mr. "...when I received mine in February..." Sounds to me like a knowledge-brag.


----------



## MHe225

mlb212 said:


> Well, look at you Mr. "...when I received mine in February..." Sounds to me like a knowledge-brag.


Apologies, English is only my 3rd language, so I fail to interpret what you just wrote - I do understand the words and their meaning, but not the gist (if you get my drift).

Didn't want to brag or anything; just trying to be helpful and help prevent disappointment


----------



## mlb212

MHe225 said:


> Apologies, English is only my 3rd language, so I fail to interpret what you just wrote - I do understand the words and their meaning, but not the gist (if you get my drift).
> 
> Didn't want to brag or anything; just trying to be helpful and help prevent disappointment


I was just teasing you for mentioning that you've already ordered your Key West. There is such a thing as a "humble-brag" and I was just alluding to a "knowledge-brag". Your comment was helpful and thank you for helping.


----------



## namor

I sent it to the first person who asked for it. I hope it works for him! Also - while I appreciate the cash offers for it, I'd rather not have that enter into things.


----------



## powerband

namor said:


> Also - while I appreciate the cash offers for it, I'd rather not have that enter into things.


Respect!


----------



## Elf1962

Did it work?


STEELINOX said:


> Aaaah nuts :/
> 
> Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## STEELINOX

Elf1962 said:


> Did it work?


Someone else got it...

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## powerband

STEELINOX said:


> Someone else got it...
> 
> Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


Bummer, man.


----------



## mlb212

STEELINOX said:


> Someone else got it...
> 
> Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


Bummer, we were all pullin' for you


----------



## Thevenin

Just got back home from the airport, took a nice shower, unpacked clothes, made some coffee to sit back and relax.. 

..then remembered to check my e-mail for this! > Such a great decision before sleeping.

Got the $999,202.00 discount! :-d

Now now.. let the wait begin.


----------



## Dragoon

*Re: Key West*

Please dont be offended, but no one is twisting your arm to sign up for the lottery. This is how the MAN has set up the process and we are fortunate to be able to purchase this piece for under $3000 which is probably closer to what this piece with this level of hand craftsmanship SHOULD sell for.

And, when these pieces are completed; Bill could easily sell all these pieces for $2999 retail with no discount, no plank gift.
Just ge on board if you can and be grateful!!!!!  The Kool aid is in the caboose.



sriracha said:


> This has got to be the most inane ordering system around!


----------



## bbckfh

*Re: Key West*

Argh! I'm deployed in Africa, and missed the 12-hr window on the eighth...

Oh well! Set a calendar alert for the first week of May; my big-crown Nassau needs a black-dial/pepsi/gilt cousin (which means I'll likely miss the special casebacks).


----------



## mlb212

*Re: Key West*



bbckfh said:


> Argh! I'm deployed in Africa, and missed the 12-hr window on the eighth...
> 
> Oh well! Set a calendar alert for the first week of May; my big-crown Nassau needs a black-dial/pepsi/gilt cousin (which means I'll likely miss the special casebacks).


Military service should get special consideration...


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Key West*



bbckfh said:


> Argh! I'm deployed in Africa, and missed the 12-hr window on the eighth...
> 
> Oh well! Set a calendar alert for the first week of May; my big-crown Nassau needs a black-dial/pepsi/gilt cousin (which means I'll likely miss the special casebacks).


Open a ticket on the support portal. This "lottery" should be based on each person having equal opportunity to respond and act, and by that I also mean TIME.

My two cents....


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> The Kingston, and presumably the KW, have a caseback that's similar to old fashioned Rolex casebacks. Shiny enough you can shave in the morning with it (in dire survival circumstances).
> 
> The KW may and probably will have an design on it, alas not the Pan Am globe that the originals featured.
> 
> Voila a Kingston caseback for illustrative purposes.


The first 25 Nassaus with the big crowns did too. They shared crowns, bracelets/clasps, and casebacks with the Kingston (the casebacks had different stampings).


----------



## TheDude

Good luck to everyone. I hope everyone gets one who wants one. It was four years ago this month at what I think was the first MkII GTG in Manhattan when I tried to cram a check into Bill's hand for one of these. (he declined) 

Fast forward to January 2012 and I was lucky enough to become a pre-order. Looking forward to watches shipping... It won't be long now! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## curt941

TheDude, I can't believe it has been over 3 years since deposits were put down...damn.

I really hope I can get in on this pre-order.


----------



## mrklabb

TheDude said:


> Good luck to everyone. I hope everyone gets one who wants one. It was four years ago this month at what I think was the first MkII GTG in Manhattan when I tried to cram a check into Bill's hand for one of these. (he declined)
> 
> Fast forward to January 2012 and I was lucky enough to become a pre-order. Looking forward to watches shipping... It won't be long now!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


And I thought I was jonesing for my pre order. Thanks for putting things in perspective.


----------



## bbckfh

*Re: Key West*



Chromejob said:


> Open a ticket on the support portal. This "lottery" should be based on each person having equal opportunity to respond and act, and by that I also mean TIME.
> 
> My two cents....


Thanks guys. I'll keep it in my back pocket, but I don't feel that it'd be fair to jump the [May] line because of some choice I made. But apparently I'm ok with griping about it?

And TheDude: I can personally confirm the similarity on the big-crown Nassaus (just not right now; I brought my TSAR).


----------



## White Tuna

namor said:


> I sent it to the first person who asked for it. I hope it works for him! Also - while I appreciate the cash offers for it, I'd rather not have that enter into things.


On THIS forum.


----------



## TheDude

*Re: Key West*



bbckfh said:


> Thanks guys. I'll keep it in my back pocket, but I don't feel that it'd be fair to jump the [May] line because of some choice I made. But apparently I'm ok with griping about it?
> 
> And TheDude: I can personally confirm the similarity on the big-crown Nassaus (just not right now; I brought my TSAR).


Yeah, I didn't realize it until I got my 369. So much was different - it was then that I realized he had used Kingston parts in more places than I previously knew.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy

*Re: Key West*

I think KeyWest will be the biggest hit among all MKII models especially with 6 dial variations and only 300 peices amounting to average 50 pieces/style. Just Kingston pics are so beautiful to look at it, I would imagine KeyWest will take over the MKII sub-forums completely with different users posting different variations of Key West dials in different settings and bringing lot of color to the forum. It's gonna be the most valued MKII watch as well, don't see Seamaster300 getting past this popularity. MKII can continue to make better watches but I think Kingston and KeyWest will be his two trump cards forever.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*

The total number of Project GMT watches will be limited 250 pieces.


----------



## Maxy

*Re: Key West*



White Tuna said:


> The total number of Project GMT watches will be limited 250 pieces.


I know it was announced as 250 but think it is 300 now.

From the ordering web page.
*The first 200 watches of this series will have a special case back made for it. For watches between 200 and 300 a standard Nassau case back will be used.*
Pre-order 50% Deposit: Project GMT - Project GMT - Limited Edition Series


----------



## Thevenin

*Re: Key West*

While the project page still says 250 > > > Project GMT

A clarification on the first 200 casebacks would be nice as well.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Key West*

Interesting. Thanks guys.


----------



## Maxy

*Re: Key West*



Maxy said:


> I think KeyWest will be the biggest hit among all MKII models especially with 6 dial variations and only 300 peices amounting to average 50 pieces/style. Just Kingston pics are so beautiful to look at it, I would imagine KeyWest will take over the MKII sub-forums completely with different users posting different variations of Key West dials in different settings and bringing lot of color to the forum. It's gonna be the most valued MKII watch as well, don't see Seamaster300 getting past this popularity. MKII can continue to make better watches but I think Kingston and KeyWest will be his two trump cards forever.


To add to this, what you guys this will the most popular dial variation for the folks ordering? White dial or gilt dial? I think the non-gilt the least popular but then that makes them even more rarer.


----------



## Pentameter

*Re: Key West*

Will have to wait for the prototypes, but the most popular will _probably_ be black w/ gilt.

You are probably right that the black no gilt will be the most rare - but on the flip-side of that coin is the fact that few will likely want that configuration, ergo the demand for them is low, meaning that the scarcity won't matter that much, at least in terms of pricing.


----------



## powerband

*Re: Key West*



Maxy said:


> To add to this, what you guys this will the most popular dial variation for the folks ordering? White dial or gilt dial? I think the non-gilt the least popular but then that makes them even more rarer.


Yes. The gilt dials will be popular because MKII's gilt is unlike that of many others in the current market. I predict black gilt will be most popular, its combination just looks so visually rich.

Yes, this leaves the non-gilt less common and rare, but as you all know, that's not always correlated to desirability.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

*Re: Key West*



Pentameter said:


> Will have to wait for the prototypes, but the most popular will _probably_ be black w/ gilt.
> 
> You are probably right that the black no gilt will be the most rare - but on the flip-side of that coin is the fact that few will likely want that configuration, ergo the demand for them is low, meaning that the scarcity won't matter that much, at least in terms of pricing.


Possibly. I pointed out in another thread that most of the 6542 examples out there have matte dials due to dial replacements over the years. It's almost as true a configuration as the original. Just like the Nassau represents a set of non-standard service replacements original Rolex Subs would have received over the decades.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

TheDude said:


> Good luck to everyone. I hope everyone gets one who wants one. It was four years ago this month at what I think was the first MkII GTG in Manhattan when I tried to cram a check into Bill's hand for one of these. (he declined)
> 
> Fast forward to January 2012 and I was lucky enough to become a pre-order. Looking forward to watches shipping... It won't be long now!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I sure hope that you are correct sir, because I'm right up there with you as one of the first Key West pre-orders!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curt941

Got my pre-order slot today!1!!!!11!!111!!!!


----------



## Maxy

curt941 said:


> Got my pre-order slot today!1!!!!11!!111!!!!


Ok.


----------



## mlb212

Some comments and a pic of the moby Key West on the MKII facebook page.


----------



## Thevenin




----------



## Maxy

So, does Bill already know how many White dials are ordered? How can white dials go into mass production this week?


----------



## Darwin

curt941 said:


> Got my pre-order slot today!1!!!!11!!111!!!!


Congratulations! Now the agony of trying to decide what configuration to get...


----------



## curt941

Darwin said:


> Congratulations! Now the agony of trying to decide what configuration to get...


White dial, blue/red insert. No agony. I've known fur 3 years


----------



## Xding

Yeah. Paid for the April round!!! Wondering whether you guys receive a order confirmation email after paying? I was leaning towards the white gilt dial but mow more to black gilt dial...


----------



## Aceldama

Very late to the game... How does one get in on the Key West lottery?


----------



## Pentameter

I have no idea at this point. They've changed the system on this like 3 times now.


----------



## BigHaole

Aceldama said:


> Very late to the game... How does one get in on the Key West lottery?


Aceldama, go to the MKII website, sign up for the notifications, and read the old news posts on how the lottery works. As Pentameter says, the system is being "refined" with each round.


----------



## Chromejob

I THINK it's this.... I can't guarantee, though. ... Add yourself to the mailing list on this following page:

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/2012/01/project-gmt-likely-over-subscribed/

The form used to be on the ordering page, but now it has the $999,999 ordering form.

All Project GMT "Key West" news:

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/category/project-gmt-news/

// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft //


----------



## Maxy

So, plank owners getting additional bezel? That's like another watch if you swap out the dials every other month! Good reward for the wait. 

Btw, does anyone have better idea now if the plank kits will be available by this year end? I know I'm not in that list but I'm excited to see some real pics from some owners.


----------



## eXis10z

Just got my pre-order slot. Life is good. 

By the way do we choose which combination we want during the order process or does that come later?


----------



## Pentameter

eXis10z said:


> Just got my pre-order slot. Life is good.
> 
> By the way do we choose which combination we want during the order process or does that come later?


just curious, but how did you JUST get your pre-order slot? Didn't the April emails go out like, over a week ago?


----------



## Xding

Pentameter said:


> just curious, but how did you JUST get your pre-order slot? Didn't the April emails go out like, over a week ago?


Apparently there are alot of zombie registrations. So there was a second round. Got mine yesterday as well. Anybody can tell me whether we are supposed to receive am order confirmation email after paying?


----------



## eXis10z

Xding said:


> Apparently there are alot of zombie registrations. So there was a second round. Got mine yesterday as well. Anybody can tell me whether we are supposed to receive am order confirmation email after paying?


When you ordered did you have to choose the combination that you wanted already?


----------



## Xding

eXis10z said:


> When you ordered did you have to choose the combination that you wanted already?


No. I believe that is due to the final payment. Because you still can back out anytime. So I don't think any commitment is required now.


----------



## BigHaole

Xding said:


> No. I believe that is due to the final payment. Because you still can back out anytime. So I don't think any commitment is required now.


The mailing that we got as plankholders was to send in the second payment (so I've paid the full expected amount). Then, when our individual orders are ready to be processed, we'll get asked which option(s) we want (dial and bezel(s)), which we send in with our shipping payment. I'm hoping to get that mail this summer. Fingers crossed!


----------



## eXis10z

I see. Thanks for enlightening guys. So I still have time to agonize over which combination to choose. :-d


----------



## gnome666

I wonder how he has estimated the number of each kind of dial to produce. i.e. What if all of the plank holders only want white dials? I don't remember if it has been mentioned how many of each dial will be produced. Then again, I'm assuming there will be redundancy of most of not all parts anyway for replacement/repair purposes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy

BigHaole said:


> The mailing that we got as plankholders was to send in the second payment (so I've paid the full expected amount). Then, when our individual orders are ready to be processed, we'll get asked which option(s) we want (dial and bezel(s)), which we send in with our shipping payment. I'm hoping to get that mail this summer. Fingers crossed!


There is 3rd payment? I believe for shipping. So, plank owners expecting the watch this late summer?


----------



## NewHaven23

NewHaven23 said:


>


----------



## raptus

Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll get in on the preorder. Wonder how many slots are left at this point? have we had 4 preorder-rounds of 25 slots, i.e. 100 preorder slots out? And 60 plank-owners? If that's the case, and there are 140 slots left, I still have hopes


----------



## surfers

Still no luck to get a slot.


----------



## Elf1962

I thought there have been 5 or 6 rounds so far. With all the changes in ordering it gets confusing.


----------



## mlb212

raptus said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll get in on the preorder. Wonder how many slots are left at this point? have we had 4 preorder-rounds of 25 slots, i.e. 100 preorder slots out? And 60 plank-owners? If that's the case, and there are 140 slots left, I still have hopes


Customers in the second stage pre-order can order two watches. We have no idea how many people are ordering two watches. So if all pre-orders so far have pre-ordered two watches, then there would only be 40 slots available, or 20 people at 2 watches apiece. I don't think everybody is ordering two key wests but a fair number are, guessing ~50%. So those 100 slots are probably closer to 150. Add in the 60 planks and we are at ~200. Apply similar logic to the remaining 100 watches is about 67 people with half ordering two. I would expect two or three more selection rounds depending on the actual two watch ordering rate. We will be finished by August.


----------



## BigHaole

FWIW, I'm only in for 1. More for the rest of you!

I wasn't at the beginning of the play, so I would say that I'm "hoping" for my watch this summer. I would not be surprised if it's more like fall.


----------



## cybercat

Yay! Just got my coupon! Very happy indeed. 
Paid up immediately & now I guess it's time to join in agonizing over black or white dial. :-d

I've been on tenterhooks since I had one in my shopping cart back in October but PayPal didn't complete in time, & couldn't even get on in November round. Then had to delete it from the cart in December before I could complete an order for a new click-spring for my Kingston's broken bezel (fixed now). 

Anyway, so pleased that I've been able to order one now, & sure I'll appreciate it all the more when it arrives


----------



## powerband

My guess: 2 preorder rounds. In this latest, whoever doesn't pay within the allotted period, the spot goes to the next person, which continues until all spots are reserved. 


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

anyone else been contacted by a "code scalper" ? I was… :roll:


----------



## thejollywatcher

I was too.



Pentameter said:


> anyone else been contacted by a "code scalper" ? I was&#8230; :roll:


----------



## TheMeasure

Pentameter said:


> anyone else been contacted by a "code scalper" ? I was&#8230; :roll:





thejollywatcher said:


> I was too.


same here..the guy had zero posts & just joined a few days ago..couldn't believe they were offering me such a great deal :roll: :rodekaart

this also just posted on the MKII homepage: 2015-04-22: Project GMT Coupon Scalping


----------



## Maxy

TheMeasure said:


> 2015-04-22: Project GMT Coupon Scalping


Wow, what is happening here? Is the codes getting sold? Unreal.

I just posted couple of days in other thread(Kingston Prices thread) that one of the plank owner had sold out his slot for twice the price during the 2nd payment and long before delivery of the watch. I think Bill don't want such instances with his GMT watch. Good idea!!


----------



## STEELINOX

He pm'd me about selling his code and was banned within minutes...


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## mrklabb

I feel sorry for the guy who buys one to sell it. Will miss out for sure.


----------



## cybercat

Pentameter said:


> anyone else been contacted by a "code scalper" ? I was&#8230; :roll:


Yup, I got this Tuesday, reported it immediately, didn't reply. : -


----------



## mlb212

Pentameter said:


> anyone else been contacted by a "code scalper" ? I was&#8230; :roll:


Well, I feel left out. Nobody PM'd me about selling a code for a Key West slot.


----------



## Maxy

mlb212 said:


> Well, I feel left out. Nobody PM'd me about selling a code for a Key West slot.


Did eveyone on here get it? I didn't get one either.


----------



## Maxy

cybercat said:


> Yup, I got this Tuesday, reported it immediately, didn't reply. : -


So, you are the reason, others folks didn't get the code offer. Like he was banned before he PM'ed rest of us. Lol.


----------



## cybercat

Maxy said:


> So, you are the reason, others folks didn't get the code offer. Like he was banned before he PM'ed rest of us. Lol.


'
Oops! Mea culpa ! :roll:


----------



## TheDude

The economics-minded among us will probably realize that the immediate existence of a secondary market means that the watch is underpriced. You can fix that by charging more... I'd personally rather see Bill and MkII get the money for the value they're creating than some code scalpers or flippers. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy

TheDude said:


> The economics-minded among us will probably realize that the immediate existence of a secondary market means that the watch is underpriced. You can fix that by charging more... I'd personally rather see Bill and MkII get the money for the value they're creating than some code scalpers or flippers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Honestly I don't think current price of $1595 + S/H (maybe reach over $1650) and then waiting for over a year is underprice for a GMT watch. As its a Limited Edition of 300 peices and even if 350 people want it, it will raise the value in secondary market demand. But I don't think the watch itself is underpriced(maybe for plank owners price).

Limited Editions are very hard to justify the real value of the watch. Out of that 300 people getting this watch, I believe 50 of them would buy it at $3000. So if Bill had made this 50 pieces LE and priced at $3K, it would have found 50 buyers and 10 more in waiting list but that again doesn't mean its undervalued as a watch itself.


----------



## TheDude

Maxy said:


> Honestly I don't think current price of $1595 + S/H (maybe reach over $1650) and then waiting for over a year is underprice for a GMT watch. As its a Limited Edition of 300 peices and even if 350 people want it, it will raise the value in secondary market demand. But I don't think the watch itself is underpriced(maybe for plank owners price).
> 
> Limited Editions are very hard to justify the real value of the watch. Out of that 300 people getting this watch, I believe 50 of them would buy it at $3000. So if Bill had made this 50 pieces LE and priced at $3K, it would have found 50 buyers and 10 more in waiting list but that again doesn't mean its undervalued as a watch itself.


Simple supply and demand curves will illustrate that the price is too low relative to demand. Otherwise you wouldn't need to dole out the privilege of buying one...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

TheDude said:


> The economics-minded among us will probably realize that the immediate existence of a secondary market means that the watch is underpriced. You can fix that by charging more... I'd personally rather see Bill and MkII get the money for the value they're creating than some code scalpers or flippers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


it _MAY_ be underpriced, but it is difficult to ascertain that as this is not a "free market", meaning not just anyone can go and buy a Key West, you have to be selected at random to get a coupon code, and that part of the equation is free which means some unscrupulous types see the opportunity to insert themselves in the middle, attempting to get a code but not the watch, so they can sell the code without ever coming out of pocket for it. So I don't know if your statement really holds weight in this situation. This isn't an open market.


----------



## namor

There is no supply curve either in this - just the stated number of watches to eventually be made. The aftermarket pricing on the Kingston and this model are much more closely connected to tulip bulbs than intrinsic values. If the secondary market price changes, it will be a reflection of expectations, not value. Eddie Platts' Dreadnought showed this principal at work in the real world, and the quality of that watch (with its European build and Dornbluth's crafted movements) was a much higher level than this.


----------



## White Tuna

namor said:


> There is no supply curve either in this - just the stated number of watches to eventually be made. The aftermarket pricing on the Kingston and this model are much more closely connected to tulip bulbs than intrinsic values. If the secondary market price changes, it will be a reflection of expectations, not value. Eddie Platts' Dreadnought showed this principal at work in the real world, and the quality of that watch (with its European build and Dornbluth's crafted movements) was a much higher level than this.


But you had no problem signing up for this inferior watch and considering profiteering from your code?


----------



## TheDude

Pentameter said:


> it _MAY_ be underpriced, but it is difficult to ascertain that as this is not a "free market", meaning not just anyone can go and buy a Key West, you have to be selected at random to get a coupon code, and that part of the equation is free which means some unscrupulous types see the opportunity to insert themselves in the middle, attempting to get a code but not the watch, so they can sell the code without ever coming out of pocket for it. So I don't know if your statement really holds weight in this situation. This isn't an open market.


It's a free market. My point is that the pre-sales codes and hoop jumping is only necessary because pricing is too low. Both the limiters placed on purchasers and the behavior of flippers/code brokers are artifacts of an inefficiency that's being balanced.

Free market economists claim that we'll see perfect efficiency in any market. We are seeing that here in that the extra money people will pay for the items' perceived values are being paid.

I'm simply pointing out that by charging less for watches than they're worth, MkII is being very inefficient in their aim which is to produce and sell goods for maximum benefit (profit).

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

namor said:


> There is no supply curve either in this - just the stated number of watches to eventually be made. The aftermarket pricing on the Kingston and this model are much more closely connected to tulip bulbs than intrinsic values. If the secondary market price changes, it will be a reflection of expectations, not value. Eddie Platts' Dreadnought showed this principal at work in the real world, and the quality of that watch (with its European build and Dornbluth's crafted movements) was a much higher level than this.


Well if you want to get technical there's actually zero supply (at the moment). The fact that supply is flat is immaterial. The demand curve (or line) will fall as price increases. Right now that demand is above the supply "line" that is sitting at 300. At some price point, the lines intersect.

Your statement about expectations is partially formed. Expectations of what? Regardless of what any individual expects, they value that in some way, and ultimately they will either pay a certain amount for it or they won't. Value and expectations are interchangeable in this context.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy

White Tuna said:


> But you had no problem signing up for this inferior watch and considering profiteering from your code?


I know 'namor' gave his code to someone but I don't think he sold it for cash. See his comment. 
Key West 2nd stage pre-order - Page 43


----------



## namor

White Tuna said:


> But you had no problem signing up for this inferior watch and considering profiteering from your code?


My circumstances didn't permit me to use the code I received, and I gave it away to the first guy who asked for it. It would have been my fourth direct purchase had I been able to.

I don't think being considered inferior to Dirk Dornbluth is anything to be ashamed of!


----------



## White Tuna

Maxy said:


> I know 'namor' gave his code to someone but I don't think he sold it for cash. See his comment.
> Key West 2nd stage pre-order - Page 43


I am aware of that post. You do not know what I am speaking about. Namor should know. Thank you for your time.


----------



## White Tuna

namor said:


> My circumstances didn't permit me to use the code I received, and I gave it away to the first guy who asked for it. It would have been my fourth direct purchase had I been able to.
> 
> I don't think being considered inferior to Dirk Dornbluth is anything to be ashamed of!


I am confused. Are you saying you did not consider profiteering off of that code? Because one way makes you seem like a great guy and the other......well.....

_"is there a way to sell the spot to someone who has drunk the Kool-Aid? Hypothetically, any such profit would be shared with whomever hypothetically provided the info...."_ -Hypothetically Seth


----------



## TheDude

White Tuna said:


> I am confused. Are you saying you did not consider profiteering off of that code? Because one way makes you seem like a great guy and the other......well.....
> 
> _"is there a way to sell the spot to someone who has drunk the Kool-Aid? Hypothetically, any such profit would be shared with whomever hypothetically provided the info...."_ -Hypothetically Seth


Free market economists believe that all behavior is rooted in the pursuit of maximum benefit to the individual (that benefit can be money, and it can be the feeling one gets for being applauded as a "good guy"). There should be no shame in choosing one motivation over the other.

The backlash we may project onto flippers is rooted in a desire to keep prices lower for our own gain. Let's not turn this into a roast.

I never intended for this topic to be used to condemn the behavior of others, but rather to discuss very broadly the interplay between cost and the pre-order and secondary market frenzy.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy

Okay, not to support anyone here but I feel how its different than selling pre-order iPhones, iPads, Apple watches more than the MSRP. If people are interested to get them paying premium prices, they pay and get them. It is also not Apple's responsibility to stop that second sales for pre-orders. If someone wants to order this today and flip it after he gets for twice the price, if there is demand for it, so be it. If there is no demand, he won't be able to flip it. Simple as that. If I search for Kingston sales after its release, I see lots of thread and lot of plank kits sold for premium. If a plank owner(whom I think are the most passionate) can do it, I'm not surprised with a regular user. Overall this situation is not unique to Kingston or Key West, it happens with almost everything out there including other LE watches to electronics gadgets to unique pieces.


----------



## White Tuna

I acknowledge your opinion Maxy but if you look at the link you provided it made it seem like the poster was being altruistic, which is not entirely true IMHO.


----------



## BigHaole

Maxy said:


> Okay, not to support anyone here but I feel I don't feel how its different than selling pre-order iPhones, iPads, Apple watches more than the MSRP. If people are interested to get them paying premium prices, they pay and get them. It is also not Apple's responsibility to stop that second sales for pre-orders. If someone wants to order this today and flip it after he gets for twice the price, if there is demand for it, so be it. If there is no demand, he won't be able to flip it. Simple as that. If I search for Kingston sales after its release, I see lots of thread and lot of plank kits sold for premium. If a plank owner(whom I think are the most passionate) can do it, I'm not surprised with a regular user. Overall this situation is not unique to Kingston or Key West, it happens with almost everything out there including other LE watches to electronics gadgets to unique pieces.


There are some businesses that do not want to have their product resold for a profit. Think scalping of tickets for sporting events or concerts. I've heard of some sports teams revoking people's season tickets, if they are found re-selling tickets. The argument could be made that the companies, in these cases, want to keep the profits, or that they want to keep prices low, so a broader market will exist, and that might lead to more sales down the road (be they sales of these tickets or merch.) On the flip side, some vendors, lets call them Rolex, will pull a franchise, if you are caught discounting their product. Same idea...different direction.


----------



## cpotters

Ok, Kids...there is much to be said for the merits of both the free-market observations and those claiming that the mechanics of those forces (as presented) are flawed. In "theory" I'd like to teach a small economics class arguing either side. The problem is.....that's the wrong class. 

It belongs in an "ethics" class in some undergraduate Philosophy course, for you see - unlike a big publicly traded corporation like Apple, or a major market powerhouse like Rolex - MkII falls squarely on the shoulders of just one man: Bill Yao. He labors to create the product of his vision, personally. He creates AND controls the demand by setting both production levels AND product pricing, personally. He is limited by his suppliers delivery schedules but theoretically chooses how to allocate the limited hours he has every day into each facet of each project, personally. And on and on etc. etc. 

Therefore, when HE sets a price, he knows the market's "threshold for pain" and sets it where the demand is enough for HIM to sell out the series and thus keep the lights on - as opposed to finding the top dollar amount to price it at in an efficient market. When a secondary market arises for anything beyond that (for watches or slots) he is FULLY aware that people are "eating his lunch" but he is leaving (as they say) "...a little on the table for the next guy". Generally, a good way for small or young companies to build a following...

But that ALSO means that when people are indiscrete in their advances to buy a spot, or a little too "in your face" about how much they'll make flipping a watch, couldn't that be offensive to him "personally" as he's just trying to be fair? Do you'all really think that motivates him into the next project. Ethically, should you expect him to...

This is the way I see it (IMHO): Bill is laboring to build decent watches for enthusiasts and loyal customers, not to satisfy the demands of a**holes in the marketplace. If the ratio of a**holes to enthusiasts creeps closer to parity, he may find something else to do with his time. And THAT would be a loss for everybody.


----------



## White Tuna

cpotters, this is why we need a K in the title :-d


----------



## TheDude

cpotters said:


> Ok, Kids...there is much to be said for the merits of both the free-market observations and those claiming that the mechanics of those forces (as presented) are flawed. In "theory" I'd like to teach a small economics class arguing either side. The problem is.....that's the wrong class.
> 
> It belongs in an "ethics" class in some undergraduate Philosophy course, for you see - unlike a big publicly traded corporation like Apple, or a major market powerhouse like Rolex - MkII falls squarely on the shoulders of just one man: Bill Yao. He labors to create the product of his vision, personally. He creates AND controls the demand by setting both production levels AND product pricing, personally. He is limited by his suppliers delivery schedules but theoretically chooses how to allocate the limited hours he has every day into each facet of each project, personally. And on and on etc. etc.
> 
> Therefore, when HE sets a price, he knows the market's "threshold for pain" and sets it where the demand is enough for HIM to sell out the series and thus keep the lights on - as opposed to finding the top dollar amount to price it at in an efficient market. When a secondary market arises for anything beyond that (for watches or slots) he is FULLY aware that people are "eating his lunch" but he is leaving (as they say) "...a little on the table for the next guy". Generally, a good way for small or young companies to build a following...
> 
> But that ALSO means that when people are indiscrete in their advances to buy a spot, or a little too "in your face" about how much they'll make flipping a watch, couldn't that be offensive to him "personally" as he's just trying to be fair? Do you'all really think that motivates him into the next project. Ethically, should you expect him to...
> 
> This is the way I see it (IMHO): Bill is laboring to build decent watches for enthusiasts and loyal customers, not to satisfy the demands of a**holes in the marketplace. If the ratio of a**holes to enthusiasts creeps closer to parity, he may find something else to do with his time. And THAT would be a loss for everybody.


Exactly. I didn't have the energy to try to express the constraints Bill has due to his production single-threadedness. You've nicely illustrated what had been rattling around in my head.


----------



## Chromejob

cpotters said:


> Ok, Kids...there is much to be said for the merits of both the free-market observations and those claiming that the mechanics of those forces (as presented) are flawed. In "theory" I'd like to teach a small economics class arguing either side. The problem is.....that's the wrong class.
> 
> It belongs in an "ethics" class in some undergraduate Philosophy course, for you see - unlike a big publicly traded corporation like Apple, or a major market powerhouse like Rolex - MkII falls squarely on the shoulders of just one man: Bill Yao. He labors to create the product of his vision, personally. He creates AND controls the demand by setting both production levels AND product pricing, personally. He is limited by his suppliers delivery schedules but theoretically chooses how to allocate the limited hours he has every day into each facet of each project, personally. And on and on etc. etc.
> 
> Therefore, when HE sets a price, he knows the market's "threshold for pain" and sets it where the demand is enough for HIM to sell out the series and thus keep the lights on - as opposed to finding the top dollar amount to price it at in an efficient market. When a secondary market arises for anything beyond that (for watches or slots) he is FULLY aware that people are "eating his lunch" but he is leaving (as they say) "...a little on the table for the next guy". Generally, a good way for small or young companies to build a following...
> 
> But that ALSO means that when people are indiscrete in their advances to buy a spot, or a little too "in your face" about how much they'll make flipping a watch, couldn't that be offensive to him "personally" as he's just trying to be fair? Do you'all really think that motivates him into the next project. Ethically, should you expect him to...
> 
> This is the way I see it (IMHO): Bill is laboring to build decent watches for enthusiasts and loyal customers, not to satisfy the demands of a**holes in the marketplace. If the ratio of a**holes to enthusiasts creeps closer to parity, he may find something else to do with his time. And THAT would be a loss for everybody.


Wow, well said.

When I first got to this thread in Tapatalk, "likes" and replying were not available, and I honestly thought, Well, another thread has digressed into a detailed discussion of Mk II's business model, pricing strategies, blah blah blah, _which is against this forum's guidelines on acceptable topics_, and so *yet another thread has been locked*.

But no, Tapatalk just had to refresh. Anyhoo ... well said, and I would like to think this is the nail in the coffin for this sidebar. Further discussion of Mk II's business model and practices will get this useful thread bolted shut. Let's not let it happen. *Please, folks, a little self-restraint is needed here.*



White Tuna said:


> cpotters, this is why we need a K in the title :-d


_NOW I know what you mean_ (though "prices" isn't in this thread title).  Really, I get it now. (sigh  )

// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft //


----------



## TheDude

I don't think we've been going out of bounds. Saying a watch is underpriced isn't questioning or discussing the business model. It's certainly apropos the pre-order situation(s) and the secondary market stuff and has followed the general topics that have formed in this thread. 

Let's let the mods do their job. If we're out of bounds, let's let them tell us rather than kill good discourse prematurely by self-censorship. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon

Well, it will be nice when the Key West is completed and we can all sit back and enjoy the fruit of MKII once again!


----------



## BSHt013

It will be nice to list my $1600 watch for $3900.


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> It will be nice to list my $1600 watch for $3900.


INSTIGATOR!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oca_9i

Order placed at 23:54 EST ... for a white dial pls


----------



## White Tuna

thach said:


> It will be nice to list my $1600 watch for $3900.


MKII Key West: ~$1,700
Owned by Thatch: ~$2,200
Delivered to your door by Thatch driving the original Bat Mobile in Michael Keaton Batman (his favorite) outfit: Priceless


----------



## BSHt013

Sincere apologies. I am not buying one to sell. It was a mostly light-hearted economics reminder to myself due to the $2699 Nassau I see on eBay. Using the same mathematical equation, the Key West would actually be listed for $3927. I rounded down. 

I promise not to waste any more bandwidth on that subject.


----------



## timeturner7

oca_9i said:


> Order placed at 23:54 EST ... for a white dial pls
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3767338&d=1429961631"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Hang on, do you mean you just confirmed actual configuration selection???

I thought you got a Feb slot?


----------



## curt941

No, it says "white dial please"


----------



## BigHaole

For a while, I was bummed that I did not order immediately, when the Plank orders opened. I'm a plankholder, but not at the front of the line. Now, I'm kind of glad about that. After convincing myself (earlier) that I was definitely in for a black gilt dial, the bench demo shots have me rethinking things. I'm glad I'll have a little time to see some of the first watches in user pictures, before I have to make my final decision.


----------



## gwold

*Re: Key West 2nd stage pre-order - May 2015 Round*

Instructions are posted on Bill's blog: 2015-05-04: Project GMT May Round.



> We will collect email addresses here until the end of day May 5th and then we will begin the lottery for the May round.


----------



## raptus

Anyone get a coupon code yet for May?


----------



## Pentameter

got mine yesterday morning.


----------



## Aceldama

Damn! I guess I can stop looking every morning...



Pentameter said:


> got mine yesterday morning.


----------



## siess

Aceldama said:


> Damn! I guess I can stop looking every morning...


Still not getting a break - how many more months are there?


----------



## bbckfh

Eh, I feel your pain. I clearly missed out this month as well.

Too bad, I really wanted one of these. Black gilt dial, Pepsi bezel... 

Enjoy yours, guys!


----------



## Aceldama

I guess ordering is done? I've not seen another block get announced...


----------



## Knoc

Aceldama said:


> I guess ordering is done? I've not seen another block get announced...


I was curious about this as well.


----------



## BigHaole

The dashboard still shows 2nd stage pre-order as open:
Project GMT


----------



## TheMeasure

Latest Update:

2015-06-18 Project GMT Ordering/Updates


----------



## gwold

TheMeasure said:


> Latest Update:
> 
> 2015-06-18 Project GMT Ordering/Updates


Interesting that Bill has upped the total number of Key Wests with this update. The Project GMT page states, "The total number of Project GMT watches will be limited 250 pieces," including the 60 plank watches. Today's blog update bumps that total to 350 for the plank + 2nd stage pre-order, plus up to 50 more (depending on case QA results) to be offered under a general order.

Plus, all Key Wests will come with the special case back, not just the LE watches. (No mention of expanding the LE's aluminum insert.)

Could these changes be to address some of the frustration with the ordering process?


----------



## Calibrel

HERE'S TO BEING BROKE!

... Hopefully


----------



## Knoc

Alright. Glad to see this update and it fits like clockwork just as we were discussing it.
I'm game.


----------



## bbckfh

Excited by today's announcement; missed it when I checked first thing this morning but the news is welcome, so it's certainly welcome.


----------



## mrklabb

Upping the quantity seems like a slap in the face to the plank holders.


----------



## Aceldama

mrklabb said:


> Upping the quantity seems like a slap in the face to the plank holders.


:roll:


----------



## bbuckbbuck

mrklabb said:


> Upping the quantity seems like a slap in the face to the plank holders.


that's ridiculous nonsense.


----------



## Dragoon

This is fantastic news. I wanted to get at least one more and this is fantastic to be able to get another one without, hopefully, jumping thru too many hoops. It is nice for Bill. 

It is nice to see more folks will be able to get one of these great homages a join the MII movement for great watches at humane prices.

I hope Bill decides to produce more of these pieces. I remember him stating that basically a movement supply issue was the major obstacle for him in producing more editions/pieces/variations on this theme. 

Sort of hate to see Bill paint himself into a corner with his production limits. ???? "Slap in the face...." Please stop with that nonsense.


----------



## fastfras

This is classic, I've been following the GMT for about 3 or 4 months, decided to order one a while ago and was unable. Too late. In my frustration at not being able to order a watch from MKll I became negative to the whole order process and such. Now, there are more available, guess what, i'm totally on board again, happy as a lark.

Just one problem, I'm currently in the sub arctic, heading westerly with the goal of hitting the Yukon then Alaska (in NWT now). Two weeks ago I misplaced my wallet, lost credit cards and most of my ID. Fortunately I had my passport and a spare debit card and have been able to travel without the use of my CC's. Have even found the time to purchase three watches on this trip - Tudor BB red, Squale GMT (obviously a replacement for the MKll), and an Explorerll, with a balance on my PayPal account and through bank transfers. Now I have a chance to finally get in on the MKll GMT... Did I mention no credit cards? Sure they're waiting for me back home but since they are new numbers I have no way to actually place an order with deposit.

Man, how frustrating is that? LOL... Not the end of the World I suppose (although I might be pretty close..)


----------



## JFingers

fastfras said:


> This is classic, I've been following the GMT for about 3 or 4 months, decided to order one a while ago and was unable. Too late. In my frustration at not being able to order a watch from MKll I became negative to the whole order process and such. Now, there are more available, guess what, i'm totally on board again, happy as a lark.
> 
> Just one problem, I'm currently in the sub arctic, heading westerly with the goal of hitting the Yukon then Alaska (in NWT now). Two weeks ago I misplaced my wallet, lost credit cards and most of my ID. Fortunately I had my passport and a spare debit card and have been able to travel without the use of my CC's. Have even found the time to purchase three watches on this trip - Tudor BB red, Squale GMT (obviously a replacement for the MKll), and an Explorerll, with a balance on my PayPal account and through bank transfers. Now I have a chance to finally get in on the MKll GMT... Did I mention no credit cards? Sure they're waiting for me back home but since they are new numbers I have no way to actually place an order with deposit.
> 
> Man, how frustrating is that? LOL... Not the end of the World is suppose (although I might be pretty close..)


Nice R1150R (right?)! MKIIs go great with R bikes, just sayin' (I have a '75 R75/6 and an '07 R12GS).

I think MKII still takes paypal, so sign up for the email and cross your fingers.

Blue skies and keep the shiny side up!
-only jake


----------



## fastfras

Thanks Jake, I also have a 72 R75/6 toaster tank. I'll try your suggestion and try paypal.


----------



## whatclay

Received an email/coupon from MKII this morning- extremely fortunate! Hope others here did as well.


----------



## MHe225

Great picture, fastfras, and quite the trip you're making |>

We may have some theme going here: MKII and (old) airheads - my stable includes '95 R100R Classic and '77 R100RS Cafe Racer Conversion (donor was badly trashed).

I recognize the slap in the face comment - heard / seen it before when LE quantities were increased. I remember most vocal and violent discussions when Ducati increased the number of MH900e bikes from 1,000 to 2,000. People even threatened with lawsuits. How ridiculous is that? 

I am just happy that more people get th eopportunity to enjoy KW watches and Mr. Yao reaps the benefits of increased production numbers.


----------



## fastfras

Unbelievable, you have a MH? I rode one only a month ago, didn't check the serial number. My dear friend did, in fact order one of the original 1,000, he flipped a bird when they doubled the allotment. However, I also remember him selling the bike to a Microsoft manager in Seattle for a huge profit before he had even registered the bike. Lawsuit? Against Ducati, in Italy? Might as well try to sue the Pope.

You have a few nice motos there. That R100RS is truly something. I blast around on a street triple R 675 fully kitted when I want to play bad boy ( a role I'm well suited for) around the mountain passes in Southwest BC. Rubber side down my man!

Totally agree, Bill has a good thing going here, why wouldn't he sell more if the demand is there for his product. To us at WUS it's a hobby, to MKll it's a business.


----------



## BigHaole

A watch is worth exactly what someone else is willing to pay for it. I completely agree with TheDude. The excess demand means the watch was underpriced.


----------



## White Tuna

Aceldama said:


> :roll:





bbuckbbuck said:


> that's ridiculous nonsense.


It is his opinion and I understand he may feel that way. It is not ridiculous nonsense.


----------



## White Tuna

gwold said:


> Interesting that Bill has upped the total number of Key Wests with this update. The Project GMT page states, "The total number of Project GMT watches will be limited 250 pieces," including the 60 plank watches. Today's blog update bumps that total to 350 for the plank + 2nd stage pre-order, plus up to 50 more (depending on case QA results) to be offered under a general order.
> 
> Plus, all Key Wests will come with the special case back, not just the LE watches. (No mention of expanding the LE's aluminum insert.)
> 
> Could these changes be to address some of the frustration with the ordering process?


I think that where the site says 250 was wrong. From my understanding it was 300. This bumps it up from 300 to 350 and some made from remaining parts. I understand some people may not feel happy about this. Personally I do not care. Just get me the watch already!


----------



## MHe225

All, apologies for continuing the (mostly) off-topic conversation a little longer:

fastfras, I was over the moon when I managed to secure one of the first 1,000 MHe bikes (#225 - see the link with my screen name?) and wasn't upset at all when Ducati decided to double the dose. 
Especially in the early days, I could have sold mine for a healthy profit, but that's not why I got the bike. And that, I think, is the main reason why I'm not upset: I have this bike and MKII watches because I really want to own them. Not with the intent to flip them for a profit at some point in the future.

All is relative, but within the MH900e community, my bike is one of the higher mileage ones. And I still continue to ride the bike and will not sell it. Leave that to my spouse or estate after I'm gone. And just because we all love pictures:









Been on the search for my R100RS for a long time as I wanted a very early production bike. Bikes produced in the first 6 months ('77) had larger intake and exhaust valves, larger carbs and larger diameter headers - these are the strongest airheads BMW has ever built. Slightly more powerful even than the legendary R90S.

And finally some true watch content: can't wait to add a KW Plank for me and KW GO for my wife to our growing MKII collection (not shown my Quad10):


----------



## BigHaole

If you're buying limited edition watches as an investment, I humbly suggest that you're looking for profits in the wrong place. I view this as being about enthusiasts getting a chance to share and enjoy something that we can spend the next two years talking about and sharing pictures of. Personally, I'm very happy hear that extra watches will be available, so more enthusiasts will get a chance to buy one.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

mrklabb said:


> Upping the quantity seems like a slap in the face to the plank holders.


 I am a Plank Holder, and it does not bother me.

:think: For Bill, and MKII (and for all of Us, the MKII enthusiast community) - I am glad to see the interest and activity.

I am fairly certain that MKII has bills to pay too. This will help keep MKII in business --

To create more fantastic little machines for us to Enjoy! :-!

Carry On; Have a Good Day.


----------



## Aceldama

whatclay said:


> Received an email/coupon from MKII this morning- extremely fortunate! Hope others here did as well.


Dang! Didn't think they'd start picking so soon. Threw my hat in the box...


----------



## BigHaole

mrklabb said:


> Upping the quantity seems like a slap in the face to the plank holders.


Also a plank holder here, and I'm very happy for both MKII (able to make more $ off the project) and for my fellow enthusiasts, who have a better chance of owning one.


----------



## Jfha1210

Can you imagine a "serious" brand of anything -let's say wine, watches or olive oil- changing a limited edition number in the middle of the process? 
The answer is a big NO!
Anyway, I just want to receive my wonderful Key West GMT as soon as possible...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

Jfha1210 said:


> Can you imagine a "serious" brand of anything -let's say wine, watches or olive oil- changing a limited edition number in the middle of the process?


Can you imagine a "serious" watch enthusiast being upset that other enthusiasts got a chance to enjoy the same watch?

I'm sorry, but if you feel betrayed by this, please know you have the right to cancel your order and have your deposit(s) refunded. I'm sure there are others happy to take you spot.


----------



## Jfha1210

BigHaole said:


> Can you imagine a "serious" watch enthusiast being upset that other enthusiasts got a chance to enjoy the same watch?
> 
> I'm sorry, but if you feel betrayed by this, please know you have the right to cancel your order and have your deposit(s) refunded. I'm sure there are others happy to take you spot.


I don't feel betrayed, BigHaole. 
Please read my post before expressing your enthusiasm as a judge to my comment...  
I'm just saying that it isn't normal at all to change a limited edition series number AFTER getting ANY money for it... It doesn't matter what product it is. Please, give me a similar example...
And finally, i've also said that I DO want to get my watch as soob as possible, whatever its number will be. It is the perfect watch to complete my small collection.
So sorry for my rusty English
Have a nice weekend

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Jfha1210 said:


> ..... I'm just saying that it isn't normal at all to change a limited edition series number AFTER getting ANY money for it... It doesn't matter what product it is. Please, give me a similar example ....


Check the previous page and read about the MH900e: demand was overwhelming and Ducati doubled the allotment from 1,000 -> 2,000 I am not aware of a horological example, though.

To put things in perspective: Harley Davidson rolled out ca 400,000 Limited Edition 100th Anniversary bikes in 2003 - the most rare 2003 HD's are the regular non-LE models :-d


----------



## BigHaole

Jfha1210 said:


> Please read my post before expressing your enthusiasm as a judge to my comment...


When you put "serious" in quotes like that, the implication is that MKII is not a serious brand. If that was not your intention, then I humbly apologize, if my comment was offensive.


----------



## BigHaole

I'm curious if any MKII buyers bought their Kingstons or KeyWests or Project 300s only because they were limited editions. Would you have not purchased if they were "open" series, such as the Nassau?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

BigHaole said:


> I'm curious if any MKII buyers bought their Kingstons or KeyWests or Project 300s only because they were limited editions. Would you have not purchased if they were "open" series, such as the Nassau?


:think: NOT Me... :-d:-d









p.s. (Currently undergoing Cyclops, Plexi, 'Open-6's-and-9's'....., 'immersive/aversion therapy'..)









_*"Say....I think I could learn to really like these...."*_

:-d:-d

p.p.s. I just remembered I have 2 (Two!) 3-6-9 Nassau's..... so.....NO!


----------



## Arthur

BigHaole said:


> I'm curious if any MKII buyers bought their Kingstons or KeyWests or Project 300s only because they were limited editions. Would you have not purchased if they were "open" series, such as the Nassau?


Heck no!!! I bought both, because I love the watches not because they are LE's, but because they are great watches that I can afford. I'm and early in plank holder, and whether or not Bill makes more is totally immaterial to me. He has a business to run, and the best way that I know to be successful is to build a quality product that people stand in line to buy. I very seriously doubt that adding another 50 or so watches to the total will have any impact on prices in the secondary market. Maybe if he suddenly dumped a thousand more into the marketplace, but historically, that is not going to happen, so no need for anyone to get upset. I hope that adding 50 will allow a few more folks to experience a MKII. 
And as was said above, I was always under the impression that the number was 300. I believe if you go back and dig thru some of the early posts on the GMT, the number was 300.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Arthur said:


> Heck no!!! I bought both, because I love the watches not because they are LE's, but because they are great watches that I can afford. I'm and early in plank holder, and whether or not Bill makes more is totally immaterial to me. He has a business to run, and the best way that I know to be successful is to build a quality product that people stand in line to buy. I very seriously doubt that adding another 50 or so watches to the total will have any impact on prices in the secondary market. Maybe if he suddenly dumped a thousand more into the marketplace, but historically, that is not going to happen, so no need for anyone to get upset. I hope that adding 50 will allow a few more folks to experience a MKII.
> And as was said above, I was always under the impression that the number was 300. I believe if you go back and dig thru some of the early posts on the GMT, the number was 300.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk











Ab-so-freakin'-lutely! :-d:-d

Well Said, Arthur....


----------



## whatclay

Aceldama said:


> Dang! Didn't think they'd start picking so soon. Threw my hat in the box...


I should clarify that the email stated this was an extension of the May round. Per the email,

"We didn't have time to complete the May round in May itself so this is why this email is going out in mid-June."


----------



## dwg

BigHaole said:


> I'm curious if any MKII buyers bought their Kingstons or KeyWests or Project 300s only because they were limited editions. Would you have not purchased if they were "open" series, such as the Nassau?


Kind of.. I guess it would be harder to justify the price difference over Nassau otherwise. But at the same time I don't worry about inflating the value of the watch. Lets just hope it is not going to cause much additional delay.

Could it be, that Bill decided not to continue with Nassau (at least for recent future) and rather use the cases for additional GMT?


----------



## BigHaole

dwg said:


> Kind of.. I guess it would be harder to justify the price difference over Nassau otherwise.


Sorry, dwg, I meant to ask that of people who bought directly from MKII. The Kingston was actually less expensive, at purchase time, than the Nassau. It's the secondary market that blew up.


----------



## dwg

BigHaole said:


> Sorry, dwg, I meant to ask that of people who bought directly from MKII. The Kingston was actually less expensive, at purchase time, than the Nassau. It's the secondary market that blew up.


I was speaking about the Key West, which just felt a little more special as a limited edition. My point was that if it was open series, I'd rather chose Nassau instead and save some money.


----------



## Chromejob

mrklabb said:


> Upping the quantity seems like a slap in the face to the plank holders.


(guffaw)



Dragoon said:


> ... I hope Bill decides to produce more of these pieces. I remember him stating that basically a movement supply issue was the major obstacle for him in producing more editions/pieces/variations on this theme.
> 
> Sort of hate to see Bill paint himself into a corner with his production limits. ???? "Slap in the face...." Please stop with that nonsense.


Remember that the Key West is a LIMITED series, forum project. He reserved the right to make a derivative version, but not in the same configuration that as the KW. If he started making an open run of Key Wests, it wouldn't be the end of the world, but could arguably be the end of an era for Mk II, and the end of the road for some Mk II fans.

I suspect there'll be an open run, possibly non gilt dial, rhodium hands, different caseback, etc ... oh, I just described the Nassau, which followed the Kingston.  



fastfras said:


> ... Did I mention no credit cards? Sure they're waiting for me back home but since they are new numbers I have no way to actually place an order with deposit.
> 
> Man, how frustrating is that? LOL... Not the end of the World I suppose (although I might be pretty close..)


When you can, add one of your credit cards as a payment source. You can also add a bank account (direct draft), or sign up for Paypal Smart Connect or whatever their built-in credit card is called. You should have no problem paying Mk II for a GO invoice.



Jfha1210 said:


> Can you imagine a "serious" brand of anything -let's say wine, watches or olive oil- changing a limited edition number in the middle of the process?


A "serious" brand? Yes, I can imagine many "serious" brands that offered new runs. Now, a *serious* brand, perhaps not, but most limited edition series by definition are numbered with a series limit, e.g. xxx/yyy where xxx is the ser no., yyy is the series limit.

My Kingstons have no such numbering, IIRC. That said, when Bill states what the series limit will be before production begins (please note, plank owners have now paid, but production is still pending), his assurance is his bond to his clientele. Part of the _brand_ credibility is based on that assurance.



BigHaole said:


> I'm curious if any MKII buyers bought their Kingstons or KeyWests or Project 300s only because they were limited editions. Would you have not purchased if they were "open" series, such as the Nassau?


Only an investment buyer (speculator) would change his/her mind based on that. I believe everyone's interested in the watch, not the price or exclusivity of said watch. Speculators are concerned with market price, not intrinsic value (that's a gross generalization, but then I'm a gross guy sometimes).


----------



## mindaddy

Ordered mine. Super excited. Does anyone know when the dial / color selection is done? I didn't see this option during checkout and hoping I didn't mess up.

Any help is greatly appreciated it.


----------



## JFingers

mindaddy said:


> Ordered mine. Super excited. Does anyone know when the dial / color selection is done? I didn't see this option during checkout and hoping I didn't mess up.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated it.


Don't fret, you didn't mess it up, no one has chosen final dial and bezel configuration yet. Congrats on getting a spot!
Blue skies, 
-only jake


----------



## mindaddy

Great. Thanks!


----------



## Pentameter

I may be wrong but it seems like the ones most upset about the quantity of KW's are NOT regular posters here…


----------



## Chromejob

Pentameter said:


> I may be wrong but it seems like the ones most upset about the quantity of KW's are NOT regular posters here&#8230;


No, and the ones who are most "upset" about quantity and production waits are not regular posters, not Mk II owners, and probably not even remotely likely to be customers.


----------



## Calibrel

TheMeasure said:


> Latest Update:
> 
> 2015-06-18 Project GMT Ordering/Updates


So do email entries begin at midnight? Or is it updated sometime Monday?


----------



## Calibrel

Calibrel said:


> So do email entries begin at midnight? Or is it updated sometime Monday?


Now I'm thinking the email submissions were _until _July 22nd? Or were they only on the 18th and the lottery started today?


----------



## TheMeasure

Calibrel said:


> So do email entries begin at midnight? Or is it updated sometime Monday?


I took it as MKII would collect email addresses until the 22nd, then begin selection. However, I'm not 100% certain :-s. Some of the previous rounds had a little more detail;



> 2015-05-04: Project GMT May Round
> May 4, 2015 By admin
> We will collect email addresses here until the end of day May 5th and then we will begin the lottery for the May round.
> 
> 2014-04-07: Project GMT April Round
> April 8, 2015 By admin
> We will be doing something a little different for the April round of pre-ordering for the Project GMT. While I think everyone involved prefers the more relaxed pace of ordering the current process is proving too time consuming. Here is what we will be trying for the April round:
> 
> 
> We will set the ordering page to the "Notify Me" mode. We will do this on Wednesday, April 8th, 10 am (EST)
> The system will add your email address to the wait list in the order that they are submitted. We will leave it in this mode until 10 pm (EST), April 8th
> We will pick customers at random from the emails collected during this time frame and send them an ordering link or coupon code to place their orders.
> Customers will have until 11:59pm, April 11th to complete their orders, after which we will pick another set of customers.


----------



## whatclay

TheMeasure said:


> I took it as MKII would collect email addresses until the 22nd, then begin selection. However, I'm not 100% certain :-s. Some of the previous rounds had a little more detail;


Just received my June/July coupon. Not needed since I already picked one up from May round.


----------



## Chromejob

whatclay said:


> Just received my June/July coupon. Not needed since I already picked one up from May round.


That's odd. You're supposed to be removed from the list once you've received a code in a prior round. :think:


----------



## STEELINOX

*Re: Key West*

I am IN !

I am so IN

I got a coupon code and I am IN !

Im still IN...

Hows about that, "I'm IN" !

Tell everyone, "I am IN, and its not even Wedsnesday, which would be "HUMP DAY," but thats an entirely different subject, did I say I am IN?


----------



## celtics1984

*Re: Key West*

I just got in as well. Sweet!!!


----------



## Aceldama

*Re: Key West*

Got my code! Will be my first new MKii... Not too many decisions for me to make:

Gilt? Heck yeah!
Coke or Pepsi? Pepsi all the way
Dial? Thought this was a done deal, but intrigued by the white dial...


----------



## wats911

I'm IN! SO excited to get in on this. How is it possible that the waiting is both the best and the worst part??


----------



## Knoc

I love it when a coupon falls into place. Right on.


----------



## JFingers

wats911 said:


> I'm IN! SO excited to get in on this. How is it possible that the waiting is both the best and the worst part??


"The waiting is the hardest part," I think they wrote a song about that...

Blue skies and welcome to the family! 
-only Jake


----------



## powerband

Congrats to all members who just got in on this terrific project!


----------



## sevens

They counted me. I am IN also. 

So I have 2 MKii as of now. 
The first one is Nassau Red Tri with C3 lume.


----------



## navyman

In, in in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Woooo Hoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zweig

Congrats guys.
I sent them my email address a few hours ago but nothing.


----------



## Aceldama

Ok, I was going to ask this in the design thread, but people are a _little_ sensitive over there... Is the non-gilt dial matte, or glossy?


----------



## Arthur

Congrats to all who got "IN" I don't think you will be disappointed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calibrel

Guess I can stop wondering if I effed up the pre-order process or not...

... because I got a purchase code as well. Sweeeeet. 

Now... How to explain this to the wife?


----------



## Aceldama

Calibrel said:


> Guess I can stop wondering if I effed up the pre-order process or not...
> 
> ... because I got a purchase code as well. Sweeeeet.
> 
> Now... How to explain this to the wife?


"What new watch? Oh, you mean this old thing? I've had it for years!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellytime

Hello everyone! I just placed my pre-order deposit. I am new to MKII watches, as this will be my first. I've read nothing but good things tho, so I am really excited to add the key west to my collection.


----------



## sevens

With 1 code, could I buy 2 pieces or ONLY 1 ?


----------



## Toh

Hello... received the coupon last night and immediately pre-ordered while the missus was in the shower... lol

Chuffed to bits


----------



## mlb212

Aceldama said:


> Ok, I was going to ask this in the design thread, but people are a _little_ sensitive over there... Is the non-gilt dial matte, or glossy?


Well, it's really up to you and your personal design aesthetic. That said, I think you'd be crazy not to choose the glossy gilt dial. Those who disagree may begin their indignant outrage now.


----------



## Chromejob

Aceldama said:


> Ok, I was going to ask this in the design thread, but people are a _little_ sensitive over there... Is the non-gilt dial matte, or glossy?


http://www.mkiiwatches.com/2015/05/2015-05-01-project-gmt-dials/



sevens said:


> With 1 code, could I buy 2 pieces or ONLY 1 ?


I don't know for certain but I'd guess only one. I recall that in previous rounds unused slots would roll over to the next ... Check the Mk II site blog entries for prior posts.

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/category/project-gmt-news/


----------



## thejollywatcher

Rats....foiled again. The quest for the West continues!!

PS. Congrats to ALL who were successful in the latest round :-!


----------



## Calibrel

If one were to happen to have two codes, are we _allowed _to order two? Or are they limited to one per person/household?


----------



## gwold

Calibrel said:


> If one were to happen to have two codes, are we _allowed _to order two? Or are they limited to one per person/household?


The Project GMT page on the MkII site still says



> If necessary we will be limiting customers to 2 reservations


No update I recall saying it's been necessary ...


----------



## STEELINOX

Calibrel said:


> If one were to happen to have two codes, are we _allowed _to order two? Or are they limited to one per person/household?


My "single use" code allowed for two watch purchases...

Soooo, if you indeed had two codes that would enable the purchase of four watches, maybe, possibly, aah heck, I dunno !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

Aceldama said:


> "What new watch? Oh, you mean this old thing? I've had it for years!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh how many times I've used that line.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celtics1984

With my single use code I almost accidentally ordered two watches. I was one click away from preordering two. I went back in the system and adjusted my quantity to 1 watch. The excitement of finding the Willy Wonka golden ticket clouded my senses or judgment. LOL


----------



## Darwin

Had the exact same experience. Actually regret not just going through with it as I can't decide between white dial/pepsi insert and gilt-black dial/pepsi insert...



celtics1984 said:


> With my single use code I almost accidentally ordered two watches. I was one click away from preordering two. I went back in the system and adjusted my quantity to 1 watch. The excitement of finding the Willy Wonka golden ticket clouded my senses or judgment. LOL


----------



## Calibrel

In reality, the wife won't care at all about one watch. Especially with 2 payments spread out.

She will care about 2. More like I'll be chewed out... I've been chewed out before.

But she will flip her s**t as I have not seen if I bought 3, and I would be legitimately concerned for my safety if I bought 4.

(bonus points if you know the quote without having to look it up)


----------



## Aceldama

Darwin said:


> Had the exact same experience. Actually regret not just going through with it as I can't decide between white dial/pepsi insert and gilt-black dial/pepsi insert...


I'm concerned about my first choice not being available so I'm working out the order:

White gilt Pepsi w/ white date and C3 (not a fan of C3, but don't want to loose the markers in all that white)
Black gilt Pepsi w/ black date and BGW9
Matte Pepsi w/ black date and BGW9.


----------



## Chromejob

Calibrel said:


> If one were to happen to have two codes, are we _allowed _to order two? Or are they limited to one per person/household?


From the previous Mk II blog post, limit of two.

If you have to ask about two codes, and ordering four, then I think you know the answer. Frankly, you'll have the ire of more than just Mk II raining down on you if you've managed to finagle more than one code (e.g. by using separate e-mail addresses on the wait list), while others have been playing by the rules and not getting a code yet.

I hope your interest is purely hypothetical.



STEELINOX said:


> My "single use" code allowed for two watch purchases...
> 
> Soooo, if you indeed had two codes that would enable the purchase of four watches, maybe, possibly, aah heck, I dunno !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I recall others doing this, so you probably can. More than two, and your order will probably be intercepted.


----------



## Calibrel

Chromejob said:


> From the previous Mk II blog post, limit of two.
> 
> If you have to ask about two codes, and ordering four, then I think you know the answer. Frankly, you'll have the ire of more than just Mk II raining down on you if you've managed to finagle more than one code (e.g. by using separate e-mail addresses on the wait list), while others have been playing by the rules and not getting a code yet.
> 
> I hope your interest is purely hypothetical


Actually, I didn't know the answer for anything, and I didn't ask about ordering four. I commented on that after someone mentioned that one code allows for 2 (which I didn't know) and as such two codes could theoretically allow for 4. I mentioned two codes because someone previously stated having an extra code they didn't need because they already obtained one in a previous round (ire didn't seem to rain down). That got me wondering what the "rules" are since there's obviously a high demand.



Aceldama said:


> I'm concerned about my first choice not being available so I'm working out the order:
> 
> White gilt Pepsi w/ white date and C3 (not a fan of C3, but don't want to loose the markers in all that white)
> Black gilt Pepsi w/ black date and BGW9
> Matte Pepsi w/ black date and BGW9.


Lume type is an option we get to choose? I thought it was going to be one or the other, neither being decided yet?


----------



## Jcp311

My Dad brought me in on this one. He likes coke, but there's something about this pepsi.


----------



## Dragoon

Well, thats easy. You get the Pepsi and your Dad can get the Coke Bezel and you can swap watches on Sunday for a little variety.

Congrats. What a great story for MKII. Father and Son. love it!


----------



## Dragoon

I know Bill has expressed a desire to limit the options on his new projects after the insane Kingston option packages. That had to be the most ambitious custom build I have ever witnesses. Different Dials, different handsets, different bezel, different lumes, date or no date. ..... it was amazing.

So, I would imagine the dial selection COULD be limited to just one lume per dial. Maybe the White dial versions will have different lume than the black dial but I do not think there will be two lume choices per dial selection. Just my guess.

Enjoy! And a great time to get an MKII. You will be getting a watch that is without a doubt one of the most anticipated releases in the next year. It will definitely be a big time Keeper!



Calibrel said:


> Lume type is an option we get to choose? I thought it was going to be one or the other, neither being decided yet?


----------



## TheDude

BigHaole said:


> I'm curious if any MKII buyers bought their Kingstons or KeyWests or Project 300s only because they were limited editions. Would you have not purchased if they were "open" series, such as the Nassau?


I've said it before and I know -you- already know this, but there are probably MkII "regular production" watches that have been less numerous than LEs. The process is the same for both... Bill buys a finite number of parts for a finite production volume. He makes as many as he can with the parts that pass his QC. The run ends. The rest of it, all this noise, is just semantics.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

Dragoon said:


> *So, I would imagine the dial selection COULD be limited to just one lume per dial. *Maybe the White dial versions will have different lume than the black dial but I do not think there will be two lume choices per dial selection. Just my guess.


This is what I believe it will be. I believe that the black dial will get BGW9 and that the white dial will get either BGW9 or C3. Just an FYI, when Bill was building the Kingston's he clearly favored the BGW9 over the C3 aesthetically.


----------



## Chromejob

Lume type is fixed for each dial. I recall that quite clearly. 

People registering generally oughtnt be in possession of multiple codes. Once you get a code and use it, you're removed from the mailing list. It MAY be that a code issued to one registrant will not be accepted for another. So the question "Can I order four if I have two codes" is pretty unlikely to happen. Mk II is limiting people to two to keep it fair..... 

Anyone registering with multiple email accounts, or registering again after ordering while others are still waiting to be selected, is undermining the whole pre-order process. My opinion only.


----------



## Aceldama

Chromejob said:


> Lume type is fixed for each dial. I recall that quite clearly.


Might have misread that from the spec page. A vote then for BGW9!


----------



## White Tuna

Aceldama said:


> Might have misread that from the spec page. A vote then for BGW9!


I do not think that is clear on the project page. We just gather from what Bill has said.


----------



## Calibrel

Looking at the specs page again, the white dial markings have a noticably greener tint than the black dials. Guess that's as much confirmation as we can get for now.


----------



## kamonjj

Finally got a Nassau and I'm a big fan. I'm gonna get in on this for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70

kamonjj said:


> Finally got a Nassau and I'm a big fan. I'm gonna get in on this for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck brother... a Nassau in the hand as they say

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Aceldama said:


> Might have misread that from the spec page. A vote then for BGW9!





White Tuna said:


> I do not think that is clear on the project page. We just gather from what Bill has said.





Calibrel said:


> Looking at the specs page again, the white dial markings have a noticably greener tint than the black dials. Guess that's as much confirmation as we can get for now.


We can go back and search, but I remember Bill confirming BGW9 for black, and I think C3 for the Moby dials. You can put BGW9 in an off-white or yellow lume base, so there are still options. But that Instagram pic sure looks like lemongrass-green marker with what may be C3.


----------



## Arthur

I would much prefer C3 for the white dials. Green Lume is much more in keeping with the vintage watches. Blue Lume is a pretty recent development. Being and old "traditionalist", green for me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Arthur said:


> I would much prefer C3 for the white dials. Green Lume is much more in keeping with the vintage watches. Blue Lume is a pretty recent development. Being and old "traditionalist", green for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


C3 Lume on Nassau FYR


----------



## STEELINOX

In, in, in, innnnnnn like Flynn !


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## whatclay

Calibrel said:


> Actually, I didn't know the answer for anything, and I didn't ask about ordering four. I commented on that after someone mentioned that one code allows for 2 (which I didn't know) and as such two codes could theoretically allow for 4. I mentioned two codes because someone previously stated having an extra code they didn't need because they already obtained one in a previous round (ire didn't seem to rain down). That got me wondering what the "rules" are since there's obviously a high demand.


Not to resurrect this again, but I feel the need to clarify my prior statement on receiving 2 codes for the KW pre-order. The original code I received (and used) was left over from May, as several of the May codes went unredeemed (per the email from MKII). Before I received the May code, I resubmitted my email for the June/July lottery on the MKII website, having done so every round since pre-ordering opened (late last year, I believe). A few days after ordering with the May coupon, I then received a code for the June/July lottery which I *DID NOT* use, nor will I be submitting my email into the lottery again.

So grateful to finally be on the list- was starting to wonder if I'd ever get one after 6 months of lotteries. Now, hoping for some more definitive information on the dial/lume combinations soon!!


----------



## sevens

I am on the list too. 
Now I am concerning to choose between black or white dial.


----------



## JFingers

sevens said:


> I am on the list too.
> Now I am concerning to choose between black or white dial.


Luckily you don't have to choose which dial and bezel combination you want now. No one has chosen yet, we'll choose later down the road, I assume after he has final products to show. So don't worry, be happy!

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## STEELINOX

JFingers said:


> Luckily you don't have to choose which dial and bezel combination you want now. No one has chosen yet, we'll choose later down the road, I assume after he has final products to show. So don't worry, be happy!
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake


I have made my choice and my choice is, "white" !

And the bezel I "want" is booberry, but that is not gonna happen, so I will be happy with "PEPSI" or "COKE," or even a all black, like an Oreo cookie !

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## gwold

STEELINOX said:


> ... like an Oreo cookie !


Steeli, didn't we just talk about this posting while drinking?

;-) It's good to see your excitement here on the boards.


----------



## STEELINOX

gwold said:


> Steeli, didn't we just talk about this posting while drinking?
> 
> ;-) It's good to see your excitement here on the boards.


It is and, I am quite excited about this forthcoming - hiccup - iteration that promises to be one of the most coveted releases in our Time!

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## Jellytime

So, how do some of you deal with the wait? Good thing steinharts' PanAm is too big for my liking. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Jellytime said:


> So, how do some of you deal with the wait? Good thing steinharts' PanAm is too big for my liking.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Waiting is like reading a really good book that just has a "wait for it" "ending"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

Jellytime said:


> So, how do some of you deal with the wait?


My strategy is to check back here, several times a day, in the hopes of a new picture or a new update from Mr. Yao. So far, I'm thinking my strategy may not be optimal.


----------



## Jellytime

BigHaole said:


> My strategy is to check back here, several times a day, in the hopes of a new picture or a new update from Mr. Yao. So far, I'm thinking my strategy may not be optimal.


Hmmm, that seems to be my strategy too. That is exactly why I ask, is not working to well.


----------



## BigHaole

Jellytime said:


> Hmmm, that seems to be my strategy too. That is exactly why I ask, is not working to well.


I think I'm going on 3 1/2 years of this strategy. It probably would have been cheaper to invest that time in work, and use the extra earnings to buy the white gold pepsi Rolex GMT Master. Oh well!


----------



## Jellytime

BigHaole said:


> I think I'm going on 3 1/2 years of this strategy. It probably would have been cheaper to invest that time in work, and use the extra earnings to buy the white gold pepsi Rolex GMT Master. Oh well!


Haha, so maybe soon. I had been saving for a BLNR and diverted the funds for the key west. Let's see what happens first, I save enough for a BLNR or Bill finishes the Key West.


----------



## mrklabb

Jellytime said:


> Haha, so maybe soon. I had been saving for a BLNR and diverted the funds for the key west. Let's see what happens first, I save enough for a BLNR or Bill finishes the Key West.


I am in the same boat. Funny thing is I am about to have my second trip abroad with a good shot at a well priced blnr. Since I have two Key West's on pre order I may go crazy and snag a 5711 if they have one in stock.


----------



## Calibrel

JFingers said:


> Luckily you don't have to choose which dial and bezel combination you want now. No one has chosen yet, we'll choose later down the road, I assume after he has final products to show. So don't worry, be happy!
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake


What do you mean by we may not have to choose? I was under the assumption that the dial, bezel, gilt were options one got/supposed to pick?


----------



## gwold

Calibrel said:


> What do you mean by we may not have to choose? I was under the assumption that the dial, bezel, gilt were options one got/supposed to pick?


I think you misread his post. He did not say "we may not have to choose." He said "we'll choose later."


----------



## JFingers

Calibrel said:


> What do you mean by we may not have to choose? I was under the assumption that the dial, bezel, gilt were options one got/supposed to pick?


Yes, yes yes, you DO get to choose, it's just that we haven't chosen YET.


----------



## Darwin

^^Great, more time to agonize over which dial to choose, the white gilt or the black gilt... :-d


----------



## STEELINOX

Calibrel said:


> What do you mean by we may not have to choose? I was under the assumption that the dial, bezel, gilt were options one got/supposed to pick?


I know, whata way to "stir the pot"!

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## STEELINOX

I'm goin with the white dial...


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## BigHaole

STEELINOX said:


> I'm goin with the white dial...


I joined the project, sure I was going to get a white dial. Then, as the years wore on and I saw more Kingston pictures, I started to lean much more toward the black with gilt. But some of the pictures Bill posted (with filters applied) make the white with gilt just pop. Now I really don't know. Hopefully we'll get plently of early wrist shots to help us make up our minds.


----------



## mlb212

Calibrel said:


> What do you mean by we may not have to choose? I was under the assumption that the dial, bezel, gilt were options one got/supposed to pick?


Bill will assign you a dial and bezel, it's easier that way.


----------



## STEELINOX

BigHaole said:


> I joined the project, sure I was going to get a white dial. Then, as the years wore on and I saw more Kingston pictures, I started to lean much more toward the black with gilt. But some of the pictures Bill posted (with filters applied) make the white with gilt just pop. Now I really don't know. Hopefully we'll get plently of early wrist shots to help us make up our minds.


Black. It's nice, but for me, the white wont be so common, so I am sticking with my choice and yes, from the renderings it does pop...


----------



## Jellytime

White dial for me too, with a pepsi bezel. Although the black dial does look rather nice too.


----------



## Calibrel

Sorry all, I did misread his post. Between that and my previous typo the other day, I should probably avoid posting under the influence. On vacation with a lot of time to kill, so activities might leak into one another and get messy.


----------



## Calibrel

Pepsi and gilt all the way for me... Just undecided about dial color. I was set on black until I saw the pics of the white dial and damn was it sexy....


----------



## powerband

Jellytime said:


> So, how do some of you deal with the wait?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Prescription meds and alcohol.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

powerband said:


> Prescription meds and alcohol.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


When the "Heebeejeebees" hit us for when the announcement that the watches will be delivered we'll have to start IV Drips...


----------



## Calibrel

Since this will be my first MKII and the gem of my collection, I'm a little more giddy for something I ordered than usual; but that's still pretty clam.

Everytime I have a glass of Bourbon or scotch I think to myself "for something to taste this good it took a minimum of 10 years". Good things always come with time.


----------



## Chromejob

Jellytime said:


> So, how do some of you deal with the wait?


Binge watch HBO series.

Internet pron.

Buying new HT gear, then measuring and calibrating it. Endlessly.

Thinking about watch history... and remembering that we're going to be a party to some.


----------



## heebs

Jellytime said:


> So, how do some of you deal with the wait?


Purchase other watches that resemble this but flip them because there's inevitably something amiss as there's no substitute for MkII. Feel shame for tying to circumvent the system and find the magic solution that's already available. Feel more shame. Have a drink.

Drink a bit. Drink a bit more. Feel an uneasy calm for awhile.

Obsess about minuscule details that haven't been finalized yet. Ponder which config I'm going to pick. Is it going to be what I want? Research the old original models. Obsess over intricate details that are trivial to most other people out there. Feel more frustration. Have a drink.

Check the forum every 3 hours. More anxiety.

Indulge in guilty pleasures. Feel more shame.

Forget about it every now and then and lapse into peaceful ignorant bliss.

Repeat.


----------



## Jellytime

I see many of you use alcohol, haha. I shall try a lot of that today. Happy 4th to those in the US.


----------



## powerband

Jellytime said:


> I see many of you use alcohol, haha. I shall try a lot of that today. Happy 4th to those in the US.


Before the numbness hits the lips, let's all remember what work was accomplished and sacrifices made before 1776, for us in the U.S.A. to enjoy what we call freedom&#8230; so that we may drink, celebrate, and have opinions on Steinhart watches.

Happy July 4th, everyone!


----------



## White Tuna

Jellytime said:


> So, how do some of you deal with the wait? Good thing steinharts' PanAm is too big for my liking.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I guess I do not deal with the wait. I generally just forget about it. I mostly come here for the people and the things I learn. I am eager to get my Pan Am but life goes on. I try not to speculate when I will get it which helps.

EDIT: To keep with the alcohol theme:


----------



## heebs

Morning all. Just saw this on IG and thought I'd share.


----------



## STEELINOX

***** said:


> Morning all. Just saw this on IG and thought I'd share.


In in innnnnnnn in nnnnn n nnn nnn !


----------



## Yellowdrive

I had the craziest dream last night...


----------



## BigHaole

Yellowdrive said:


> I had the craziest dream last night..


You got me. I went and checked, just to be sure


----------



## TheMeasure

Pre-Order update:

2015-08-31: Project GMT Pre-Order



> I have, finally, done the lottery for the August round. I know it's a bit last minute. The emails with the coupon codes were just sent out via email. If there are still spots open from this group of 25 people we will roll that over to the September round.
> Anyone that has signed up for the mailing list since June, and wasn't selected for the August round, will be rolled over to the September round. To sign up for the lottery please submit your email address here.


----------



## mlb212

Key West Preorder September round emails are out.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

And I'm in like Flynn...finally. ;-)


----------



## mlb212

CMSgt Bo said:


> And I'm in like Flynn...finally. ;-)


Ha! Congrats!


----------



## calwatchguy

Lucky Duck!



mlb212 said:


> Key West Preorder September round emails are out.
> 
> View attachment 5369786


----------



## omega1300

disregard - my question has been answered. Thanks!


----------



## JFingers

CMSgt Bo said:


> And I'm in like Flynn...finally. ;-)


Congrats, Chief, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

JFingers said:


> Congrats, Chief, you won't be disappointed.


I've got no doubt. I'm still kicking myself for not following thru on the Kingston. I'll not make that mistake again.


----------



## STEELINOX

Yellowdrive said:


> I had the craziest dream last night...
> 
> View attachment 5124162


 Nice dream !

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## sennaster

That moment when you get an email saying you can pre-order .... BUT you have to decide if you want to sell your 369 nassau to do so


----------



## Zweig

Received my code this afternoon and made a deposit. I'm IN !


----------



## Jellytime

sennaster said:


> That moment when you get an email saying you can pre-order .... BUT you have to decide if you want to sell your 369 nassau to do so


Tough decision. I'm trying to save enough nuts to pay the rest of the key west and a reserve a 369 Nassau re-release.


----------



## TrentSe7en

HOlly MOlly, I got an pre-order email. I'm in. IN!

My first MKII (been chasing a LRRP for over a year with out success).

This also the most $$$ I've ever spent on a watch - Yikes


----------



## oca_9i

Congratulation. ..


----------



## Aceldama

TrentSe7en said:


> HOlly MOlly, I got an pre-order email. I'm in. IN!
> 
> My first MKII (been chasing a LRRP for over a year with out success).
> 
> This also the most $$$ I've ever spent on a watch - Yikes


"The quality will remain long after the price is forgotten" - Henry Royce
"The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten" - Benjamin Franklin


----------



## e dantes

I am lucky enough to be in. I am now reading the entire GMT Design thread to catch up. I had only been skimming it since I never thought I would win this lottery. A couple watches may have to be sold but this will be worth it.


----------



## MHe225

e dantes said:


> I am lucky enough to be in ...... A couple watches may have to be sold but this will be worth it.


You got that right (2x). 
Congratulations and welcome to "the club"


----------



## e dantes

I just read the new rules on posting non commercial sales. The way I read it, and I have not had my coffee yet, I still have 90+ posts to go before I can post any watches for sale. At my current posting rate, I only have several years to go before I am eligible. Until then, I should be able to sell one kidney to be ready for the final payment on the Key West. Again, still worth it.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

e dantes said:


> I just read the new rules on posting non commercial sales. The way I read it, and I have not had my coffee yet, I still have 90+ posts to go before I can post any watches for sale. At my current posting rate, I only have several years to go before I am eligible. Until then, I should be able to sell one kidney to be ready for the final payment on the Key West. Again, still worth it.


:think: Up your posting rate(?)..... :-s

_"A post a day, keeps the blues away...."
_


> _Again, still worth it._


|>|>

p.s. Only 92 to go.....


----------



## mrklabb

e dantes said:


> I just read the new rules on posting non commercial sales. The way I read it, and I have not had my coffee yet, I still have 90+ posts to go before I can post any watches for sale. At my current posting rate, I only have several years to go before I am eligible. Until then, I should be able to sell one kidney to be ready for the final payment on the Key West. Again, still worth it.


Post more?


----------



## Thieuster

Not the only website with a 'threshold'. And some folks on other sites don't like 'speed posting'. A certain way to get banned. I don't know the WUS rules on that, so be careful.

Menno


----------



## Chromejob

mrklabb said:


> Post more?


Participate more.  Genuinely.

Speed posting, spamming, or "me, too" chirps :: no.


----------



## supersmitty

I can see the reason for having to prove legitimacy to post something for sale... but I think this over all has a chilling effect on those who want to get started or are new to watch collecting. just my $0.02


----------



## Pentameter

It won't affect new buyers, and it won't take that long to hit the requirements for those wanting to sell. I guess while they're waiting for their accounts to age they can sell on other sites or platforms - WUS isn't the only game in town. I won't speak for everyone but it makes ME feel safer with these new rules in place. 

…but this is all off-topic WRT this thread.


----------



## fastfras

Today I received an email, it was from Bill @ MKII.. How exciting thought I..

Dear Customer,

My apologies but you were not selected for the current round. Your email will be rolled-over for selection in the next round.

Best,

Bill

Better luck next month.


----------



## Pentameter

well, at least you know.


----------



## ripi

I haven't received a single email yet

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

ripi said:


> I haven't received a single email yet
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


I received my last one about three weeks ago, expecting my next rejection letter soon...

Kidding!!! I can feel it's my time, the positive vibes are literally bursting from the seams, my spot in line is imminent!

Crossed fingers and eyes.


----------



## mlb212

"Shoot me in a dream you better wake up and apologize" -Mr. White


----------



## calwatchguy

Good looking dial on the mkii Instagram account. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

That's going to make for some hard decisions between the Black/Gilt and the White/Gilt!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Arthur said:


> That's going to make for some hard decisions between the Black/Gilt and the White/Gilt!!!!


Very true and that's why I'm still hoping the other dial will be included in the Plank kits.

I / we have 2 KW's on order as my wife wants one too. Over time she started to like the white/gilt dial more and more, so that's what she'll be ordering. That's also my top pick but somehow it doesn't feel right to have two white/gilt ones and leave black/gilt behind. But then, I already have a black/gilt Kingston .... See my first-world dilemma?

So here's to hoping that Mr. Yao is reading along and will be including spare dials with Plank orders.


----------



## Plat0

I also have a Kingston black dial with gilt and it doesn't look like I'll be getting the white dial even after considering it for variety sake. Nothing beats the gleam of the gold and black.


----------



## mlb212

"I shot a man in Reno just to watch him die." Johnny Cash


----------



## JFingers

mlb212 said:


> "I killed a man in Reno just to watch him die."


*shot


----------



## calwatchguy

Arthur said:


> That's going to make for some hard decisions between the Black/Gilt and the White/Gilt!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For sure. I have a LRRP GMT, so it will be a tough call. Either will be great though at the end of the day.


----------



## mlb212

JFingers said:


> *shot


oops...thats right...shot


----------



## supersmitty

Plat0 said:


> Nothing beats the gleam of the gold and black.


Agee totally and completely... I really struggle though getting the same type of dial(i too have a black/gilt Kingston).
I think my current set up it going to be (don't hold me to this cause it changes almost daily).

#1: Vanilla coke: White Dial gilt w/ coke bezel
#2: OG cool: Black dial silver w/ pepsi bezel

I keep flip flopping on going gilt with my black dial option though... I'm reasonably sure it'll have higher resale value should I ever want/need to part with it, and it just soooo cool!! BUT... i just don't think it looks right with the pepsi bezel (something's off), and will it detract from my kingston?!?
You know how a beautiful car/women seems just slightly less so when next to ANOTHER beautiful car/women? (have a field day reposting that one fellas).

Could just be the example picture though, time will tell once we start seeing some real set up pics. Love these first world "concerns"... sigh
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Darwin

When I got my order slot email a few months back, I was so excited I accidentally added TWO Key Wests to my order. I noticed at checkout and laboriously removed one of them... Oh, how I regret that decision! I would love to have both a black gilt and a white gilt Key West - both with Pepsi bezel insert - and now find myself struggling mightily with having to choose just one. Am almost positive that I'll go black gilt as my Kingston has the matte dial with rhodium plated handset, but who knows what further mental anquish I will be subjected to once Bill starts posting photos of prototypes with the various options?! 

First world problems indeed!


----------



## White Tuna

Sorry to hear that Darwin, that would bother me.


----------



## e dantes

Darwin said:


> When I got my order slot email a few months back, I was so excited I accidentally added TWO Key Wests to my order. I noticed at checkout and laboriously removed one of them... Oh, how I regret that decision! I would love to have both a black gilt and a white gilt Key West - both with Pepsi bezel insert - and now find myself struggling mightily with having to choose just one. Am almost positive that I'll go black gilt as my Kingston has the matte dial with rhodium plated handset, but who knows what further mental anquish I will be subjected to once Bill starts posting photos of prototypes with the various options?!
> 
> First world problems indeed!


Darwin, I am sorry that happened to you. To show the universe is in balance, I am in the opposite position.

I had problems with my tablet when trying to order when I got my email saying I was selected. It took me about twelve tries to get the order to go through. It was only as I confirmed the payment did I realize I was ordering two. I didn't mean to but am now very happy. The white dial is definitely in. As I am not a gold guy, I am leaning toward the black dial with the white instead of gilt. Basically, my inability to work electronics came out in my favor.


----------



## Fox143

I just got my email- I am in! Now, the dreaded decision of which dial to choose.... Leaning black but white is so unique. Only a couple of days to decide.


----------



## Pentameter

Fox143 said:


> I just got my email- I am in! Now, the dreaded decision of which dial to choose.... Leaning black but white is so unique. Only a couple of days to decide.


you don't have to decide until the final deposit is paid&#8230;


----------



## fastfras

Fox143 said:


> I just got my email- I am in! Now, the dreaded decision of which dial to choose.... Leaning black but white is so unique. Only a couple of days to decide.


Happy for you. Really.

I received and email too, no luck as yet.


----------



## fastfras

Fox143 said:


> I just got my email- I am in! Now, the dreaded decision of which dial to choose.... Leaning black but white is so unique. Only a couple of days to decide.


Happy for you. Really.

I received and email too, no luck as yet.

First World problems.


----------



## BigHaole

Pentameter said:


> you don't have to decide until the final deposit is paid&#8230;


I think it's even later. At least on the plank holders, we sent in 1st half (in Jan-2012), and 2nd half (in Jan-2015). Decision will go with paying for shipping, when that date comes around. My point being, you will have plenty of times to see some forum members post drool-worthy pictures of their KeyWest, in different configurations. I think I'm somewhere in the middle of the plankholders, so I expect to have a few months of pictures to review, before I need to make a decision.


----------



## BigHaole

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Pentameter

BigHaole said:


> I think it's even later. At least on the plank holders, we sent in 1st half (in Jan-2012), and 2nd half (in Jan-2015). Decision will go with paying for shipping, when that date comes around. My point being, you will have plenty of times to see some forum members post drool-worthy pictures of their KeyWest, in different configurations. I think I'm somewhere in the middle of the plankholders, so I expect to have a few months of pictures to review, before I need to make a decision.


Yeah I think that's right. I couldn't remember if it was at the second deposit payment or the moment of final order. Point is, we have time.


----------



## Arthur

Pentameter said:


> Yeah I think that's right. I couldn't remember if it was at the second deposit payment or the moment of final order. Point is, we have time.


It would have to be at some time around the time that orders are finalized, possibly when we pay for shipping. The plank owners have already paid the second and final payment, as BigHaole said, back in January. I would suspect that plank owners will get and email probably in the order of their deposits, to chose their configuration, and pay for shipping. 
Not sure if we will have the same scenario as the Kingston's, which if you remember got complicated, because Bill was getting watches in lots of either 25 or 50 all with the same configuration. The first batch were Gilt, no date, then gilt date, so if you were number 10 in the plank list but you ordered a Gilt date, 50 Gilt non dates were delivered before your configuration came up. There were a few folks who were pretty unhappy that people who were behind them got their watches first. The Kingston'swere assembled in Switzerland in those batches with the same configuration. I have no idea as to how it will work this time around. I can't remember if this has even been discussed here as to where the Key West will be assembled? Anyone shed any light on this?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: I am thinking that they will all be final-assembled by Mr. Yao here - Remember, one of MKII's recent efforts seems to be that MKII's are now assembled in USA. Example: Nassau and Fulcrum. "*MKII: American Craftsmanship and Swiss Accuracy*."

My two cents worth.... :roll:

--- Best ---


----------



## powerband

mlb212 said:


> oops...thats right...shot


Same outcome.


----------



## supersmitty

Fox143 said:


> I just got my email- I am in! Now, the dreaded decision of which dial to choose.... Leaning black but white is so unique. Only a couple of days to decide.


Congrats! You'll have many a sleepless night between now and then... Try and savor the anticipation


----------



## mlb212

"Then life is a preposterous horror. No man can live faced with Death, knowing everything's nothingness." Antonius Block


----------



## fastfras

Wasn't so sure if this day would ever arrive, yet today it did. Received the email today, after a slight hiccup with my password (thanks Bill) I was able to place an order for a Key West GMT! YIPPEE!

I am one very happy man today.


----------



## fastfras

Gee, I'm so excited I double posted... best fill this empty slot with a pic of the family.


----------



## mlb212

Whoa...this is happening for $2050

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-mk-ii-gmt-key-west-plank-kit-2834962.html


----------



## Arthur

mlb212 said:


> Whoa...this is happening for $2050
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-mk-ii-gmt-key-west-plank-kit-2834962.html


Yup, surprised it hasn't been taken down by the Sales Corner Mods. one of the sales corner rules is you have to have the watch in hand before you can post it for sale. I bought a Kingston like this, I saw the sales ad, luckily I sent the seller and email or PM asking about the watch, because about 5 minutes later I went back and the ad was gone!! I corresponded with the guy and found out he lived about 80 miles from me, and although there was about 40 years difference in out ages (he's a really young guy!!) we had some acquaintances in common and I felt comfortable enough with the deal to send him a check for half the purchase price with the other half due when the watch was delivered.
Hopefully Myron will get some positive hits and be able to sell his spot. Sorry to hear that folks are planning to sell, but such is the world of the WIS. Most of us are "serial flippers". Same thing happened with the Kingston, there were watches that were put up for sale before they were unwrapped by their owners. Probably the same will happen here.


----------



## fastfras

Rambling thoughts

May be mistaken but, isn't there documentation from Bill stating selling off watches prior to actually receiving them, in violation of the purchase contract? Which would result in cancellation of sales agreement and return of payment? Not trying to stir the pot here, might be a heads up for the OP. end of thought #1

Might be prudent to purchase it. end of thought #2 

Yesterday received the ticket for the opportunity to purchase a Key West. Needless to say, jumped all over the offer and am now happily ensconced at the bottom of the 10th draw. Perhaps the last one... end of thought #3 well, sort of, drifting back to #2 

The OP is offering a plank, comes with a few extra goodies plus, it's one of the first 60. It's worth a little more on the resell market or, at least, an easier resell. It's only 250.00 bucks less that mine (and believe me I am buying it from Bill), and likely would receive it, say.. 8 months in advance. Hmmmm? end of thought #5 

I guess what I'm saying is, the minimum price has been set for a plank on resale. statement only, no actual thought process deployed during the entire sentence


----------



## mlb212

fastfras said:


> The OP is offering a plank, comes with a few extra goodies plus, it's one of the first 60. It's worth a little more on the resell market or, at least, an easier resell. It's only 250.00 bucks less that mine (and believe me I am buying it from Bill), and likely would receive it, say.. 8 months in advance. Hmmmm? end of thought #5
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is, the minimum price has been set for a plank on resale. statement only, no actual thought process deployed during the entire sentence


The price is quite reasonable.


----------



## Arthur

When these pre delivery sales came up with the Kingston's, one thing that Bill said was MKII was not going to get in the middle of these deals. They were strictly between the buyer and seller and if a problem came up, it was between them. One problem that is always a possibility with these long drawn out deals is the possibilities of fraud. I sell someone a "position" in line, the guy pays me half down and the rest on delivery. Suppose I decide that I'm going to keep the watch, or I sell the position to half a dozen guys and when delivery time comes around, I'm long gone. Remember we are talking many months here. Way too much time has lapsed for a Paypal dispute. Or over that time, I get killed in and auto accident, or I have a MI or stroke and I'm completely incapacitated, my widow doesn't know squat about my watches or watch deals. She doesn't know about WUS or even what my user name is. The buyer PM's and emails, but there is no one home to answer them. That's why Bill doesn't want to get involved, and everyone says to be extremely cautious with this type deal.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

Arthur said:


> When these pre delivery sales came up with the Kingston's, one thing that Bill said was MKII was not going to get in the middle of these deals. They were strictly between the buyer and seller and if a problem came up, it was between them. One problem that is always a possibility with these long drawn out deals is the possibilities of fraud. I sell someone a "position" in line, the guy pays me half down and the rest on delivery. Suppose I decide that I'm going to keep the watch, or I sell the position to half a dozen guys and when delivery time comes around, I'm long gone. Remember we are talking many months here. Way too much time has lapsed for a Paypal dispute. Or over that time, I get killed in and auto accident, or I have a MI or stroke and I'm completely incapacitated, my widow doesn't know squat about my watches or watch deals. She doesn't know about WUS or even what my user name is. The buyer PM's and emails, but there is no one home to answer them. That's why Bill doesn't want to get involved, and everyone says to be extremely cautious with this type deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, its best to avoid these types of deals.


----------



## powerband

fastfras said:


> Wasn't so sure if this day would ever arrive, yet today it did. Received the email today, after a slight hiccup with my password (thanks Bill) I was able to place an order for a Key West GMT! YIPPEE!
> 
> I am one very happy man today.


We know at least one Key West will fly north to Canada! Congrats!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

If I hadn't already committed to a Second Stage pre-order, I would have snatched that plank order that Myron is selling, at lightning speed. I think he has priced that plank order incredibly low. Just think: unsized, untouched, unused, still-in-box, and no grimy finger prints to de-virginize the watch. 

I would have paid even more than his asking price... and this isn't a shrill statement for my own Key West that I'll receive in due time.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

I'm late to the party but I've just ordered a GMT. 

Are deliveries done in stages as per the ore-orders or will they all roughly be going out together. Just wondering whether it'll be weeks between each stage delivery or if it'll be a constant flow of shipments?


----------



## fastfras

Aid1987 said:


> I'm late to the party but I've just ordered a GMT.
> 
> Are deliveries done in stages as per the ore-orders or will they all roughly be going out together. Just wondering whether it'll be weeks between each stage delivery or if it'll be a constant flow of shipments?


We're at the last of the stage two orders. That has us somewhere near the end of this current year for delivery. Any delay with production will put us back a little further. Keep in mind the plank holders have been waiting 4 years for a Key West - our wait is a walk in the park.


----------



## powerband

fastfras said:


> ... the plank holders have been waiting 4 years for a Key West - our wait is a walk in the park.


A walk in a large national park wearing bad shoes and running out of water.


----------



## mlb212

"When you're slapped, you'll take it and like it" Sam Spade (Humphrey Bogart)


----------



## Knoc

The teasers are droppin


----------



## Darwin

OMG! I initially read this as "the trousers are dropping"... You got away with it here, but over on BSHT 14 justadad would have had a field day with it!



Knoc said:


> The teasers are droppin


----------



## Knoc

Darwin said:


> OMG! I initially read this as "the trousers are dropping"... You got away with it here, but over on BSHT 14 justadad would have had a field day with it!


Haha. I figure ur right with it getting out of hand in the bsht.

Knoc


----------



## mlb212

"Can you get me off the hook, Tom? For old times' sake?" Salvatore Tessio (Abe Vigoda)


----------



## mlb212

"There was a much lower death rate inside the hospital than outside the hospital, and a much healthier death rate. Few people died unnecessarily." Catch-22, Joseph Heller, p176.


----------



## Fox143

New tease


----------



## Fox143

Starting to come together


----------



## mlb212

"A fistful of salt fills the mouth of the babbling slave." The Renegade, Albert Camus


----------



## mlb212

"Man is born crying. When he has cried enough, he dies." Kyoami, Ran (1985)


----------



## TheDude

mlb212 said:


> "Man is born crying. When he has cried enough, he dies." Kyoami, Ran (1985)
> 
> View attachment 7312706


I keep saying it, but this crown is what should be on all Nassaus... Period.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

mlb212, please keep the quotes coming. 

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

"Every now and then when your life gets complicated and the weasels start closing in, the only cure is to load up on heinous chemicals and then drive like a bastard from Hollywood to Las Vegas ... with the music at top volume and at least a pint of ether." Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## mlb212

"I see, these books are probably law books, and it is an essential part of the justice dispensed here that you should be condemned not only in innocence but also in ignorance." The Trial, Franz Kafka


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

mlb212 said:


> "I see, these books are probably law books, and it is an essential part of the justice dispensed here that you should be condemned not only in innocence but also in ignorance." The Trial, Franz Kafka


:think: That sure-enough looks like a 2893-2 rotor... and the correct crown for a _Key West_....

.....But the case back says "NASSAU 035-255" ..... Hmmmm. Testing??? :-s


----------



## TheDude

mlb212 said:


> "I see, these books are probably law books, and it is an essential part of the justice dispensed here that you should be condemned not only in innocence but also in ignorance." The Trial, Franz Kafka


The cool thing about these pics - this watch could be cpotters, or possibly even mine...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

Second Stage pre-order update


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: That sure-enough looks like a 2893-2 rotor... and the correct crown for a _Key West_....
> 
> .....But the case back says "NASSAU 035-255" ..... Hmmmm. Testing??? :-s


The hash tags on the post identify it as a Key West assembly. I would bet my last dollar that Bill uses the more easily replaced Nassau case backs for initial assembly, QC, pressure testing, then puts on the LE Key West case back on for the final pressure test and regulation.

Addendum: actually, it looks a bit chewed up. I'll bet it's a reject used as a temporary assembly part.

I bow down to the man who can recognize a 2893 rotor...!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Chromejob said:


> The hash tags on the post identify it as a Key West assembly. I would bet my last dollar that Bill uses the more easily replaced Nassau case backs for initial assembly, QC, pressure testing, then puts on the LE Key West case back on for the final pressure test and regulation.
> 
> Addendum: actually, it looks a bit chewed up. *I'll bet it's a reject used as a temporary assembly part*.
> 
> I bow down to the man who can recognize a 2893 rotor...!


;-) The rotor bearing and rotor on the 2893 have a very distinctive appearance, as compared to 2824 or 2836 variants. :think:

Your theory certainly sounds plausible to me....

--- Best ---


----------

